# Calling all Youngsters!



## Caine

Hey, its been said there aren't enough young people on the boards, as far as I know, theres about 5 of us, off the top of my head theres myself at 21, and Jon Blaze at 18.
So to define youngsters, I'm wondering where the 18-25 year old crowd is at here. post if you're in the age group if you're a FA, BBW, FFA, BHM etc. and anything else if you want.
Also, if anyone outside the age range feels like they belong, just follow up but say how old you like to act over being your age!


----------



## Sojourner

Me! At the grand old age of 20...

I believe quite a few of the models are sprightly young things also, so we're hardly a small group here...


----------



## FaxMachine1234

19...20 in two months. *cries in a way that only a self-pitying soon to be ex-teenager can*


----------



## Deepfriedness

22... too old to be silly and too young to know any better


----------



## Emma

Also 22, but I act about 10 most of the time. lol


----------



## ClashCityRocker

21 going on 200...talk about wise beyond my years


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

I'm 24  So i fit in that group as well.


----------



## nuxun

I'm in that age bracket.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Hey!!! I'm 19!! I just look 16 or 18.  

WAAAAAA!!!! Stop reminding I'm too young to go to Club Bounce or the Bash!!


----------



## Bagalute

23 here... (and FA to the bone) 
However I've been told I can act like anything between 6 and 42 if I want to lol. Started lurking around with 16, chatting with 17 or 18 and finally joined the boards a couple months ago.


----------



## Placebo

going on 22 in 4 months......

goodbye state medical coverage :: sobs ::


----------



## ebonyprincess

I'm 24 so just made it, however I did get asked ID to get in the pub the other week if that counts LOL


----------



## toni

I am 25. I just about fit the age range


----------



## Caine

toni said:


> I am 25. I just about fit the age range



Just about?!? You definately fit in here!


----------



## Caine

Jon Blaze said:


> Hey!!! I'm 19!! I just look 16 or 18.
> 
> WAAAAAA!!!! Stop reminding I'm too young to go to Club Bounce or the Bash!!



Sorry dude, I have a bad memory sometimes for some things.


----------



## southernlawfeeder

I'll be 25 for a few more months. Hard to believe I found this site back over 7 years ago....been an ardent reader ever since, albeit generally lurking.


----------



## xoxoshelby

Hmmm 28...I didn't feel old, but I do now lol. My boyfriend is 25, does that count??


----------



## ebonyprincess

xoxoshelby said:


> Hmmm 28...I didn't feel old, but I do now lol. My boyfriend is 25, does that count??




Yes it does as you are as young as the man you feel LOL


----------



## Caine

xoxoshelby said:


> Hmmm 28...I didn't feel old, but I do now lol. My boyfriend is 25, does that count??



Well for your boyfriend yes, for you, its only for as young as you feel for which you need to throw down an age!


----------



## Emy

Mm...19...20 in a few months. ^^
~grins~


----------



## The_Hero

(Doing Math...)

Well I'm physically 41.

My last girlfriend broke up with me cuz she couldn't stand my friends or my habits, saying they were that of a 15 year old... 

(gaming and comic books)

(41 + 15) / 2 = 28 yrs old maybe?


----------



## OggggO

20 yo FA, checking in.


----------



## BackNickelBack

I'm a 19 y/o FA, so that fits me in here nicely.


----------



## furious styles

everyone knows i'm a sporty young 19 years of age


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> Sorry dude, I have a bad memory sometimes for some things.



I'm just bustin' your chops.  

It's not like I look the part anyway. 

You're still a cool guy.


----------



## ActionPif

I am currently 238 months old, though it has been made apparent that my real-feel age is more along the lines of 2,238. Still, I am a youthful and vigorous chap!

Oh, and since this seems somehow inappropriately placed on the "Weight" board, given the relative lack of discussion on "weight", I present to you certain facts^ pertaining to the accumulation of mass.

1.) The average mutant Soviet beluga whale is capable of ingesting 400 billion kilograms of plankton a day, which is approximately the weight of Mars*

2.) The current combined weight of the geographical European Union is 98.7 trillion tons+

^- These "facts" were receieved from my HP "facts" machine

*- Mars has never been weighed, as it has been indicated that it has declined every attempt at weighing it since it feels it has "gained weight" since 5.6 billion years ago

+- This is a very, very large number, and is unlikely to be true



Ah, yes, planetary mass fetishists, you may now come into the light.


----------



## GlassCageOfEmotion

Im 18 and a FFA


----------



## marlowegarp

The_Hero said:


> (Doing Math...)
> 
> Well I'm physically 41.
> 
> My last girlfriend broke up with me cuz she couldn't stand my friends or my habits, saying they were that of a 15 year old...
> 
> (gaming and comic books)
> 
> (41 + 15) / 2 = 28 yrs old maybe?



We should meet. 

In other news, I'm 22, 23 in May


----------



## The Fat Man

24 years of age here.


----------



## Deepfriedness

ActionPif said:


> 2.) The current combined weight of the geographical European Union is 98.7 trillion tons+



*Combs back hair* I hope she's single


----------



## Fairia

25, 26 by next month, do I still count then?


----------



## eightyseven

I'm 19... turning 20 later in the year. I'm definitely an FA, probably a BHM, and pretty sure I can't stand classifications. Nice to see all you other people here from the same age bracket... drop me a PM if you're up for a chat. I'm usually around when I'm not doing papers or studying for exams... and I know some of you can sympathize with that


----------



## reese0087

Young kid from Jersey,19 til july 31, been a lurker in this forum for a while i guess i'll start posting now starting here


----------



## Tragdor

I am another "youngster" I am 20 years old.

now if only we could have superpowers then we could call ourselves something cool like "Legion of Young FAs"


----------



## Jon Blaze

reese0087 said:


> Young kid from Jersey,19 til july 31, been a lurker in this forum for a while i guess i'll start posting now starting here



Welcome Aboard!!!


----------



## J_Underscore

lo, I'm 19. 20 early next year.


----------



## Wagimawr

Emy said:


> 19...20 in a few months.


What she said. June 7th for me.


----------



## Caine

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm just bustin' your chops.
> 
> It's not like I look the part anyway.
> 
> You're still a cool guy.



Dude, we help rock the joint, we may not be big members or posters but we still set foundations for other youngins!


----------



## Caine

Fairia said:


> 25, 26 by next month, do I still count then?



Hells Yeah!


----------



## Caine

mfdoom said:


> everyone knows i'm a sporty young 19 years of age



Dude, you also are cuttin yourself a nice cornerstone in the community here!


----------



## arcade_perfect

Here's another addition to the "Dims Youths" club; I'm a 24 year old FA :bow:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

23 here ..


----------



## reese0087

Thanks Blazzzzzzzzze!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> Dude, we help rock the joint, we may not be big members or posters but we still set foundations for other youngins!



You damn right!!


----------



## Tooz

I'll be 23 here in about...two months. I...well, it should be obvious what I am. :batting:


----------



## Seth Warren

It seems that at 26, I'm just not young anymore.  

Now, you kids get off my lawn!


----------



## Blackjack

I'm 20 and just here for the cookies.


----------



## shani

hey I'm Shannon and I'm 20 about to turn 21 in a month. I am a BBW


----------



## Blackjack

Blackjack said:


> I'm 20 and just here for the cookies.



Actually, I'd like to amend that statement. I'm actually here _WITH _cookies.


----------



## youngnintogaining

I am a 21/M Feeder/Gainer. Legal for everything but dieting, lol.


----------



## -X-

18 here.....


----------



## elle camino

Seth Warren said:


> It seems that at 26, I'm just not young anymore.
> 
> Now, you kids get off my lawn!


i came in here to post something like this, but then i forgot what i was going to say, fell down, and broke my hip.


----------



## MissToodles

elle camino said:


> i came in here to post something like this, but then i forgot what i was going to say, fell down, and broke my hip.



the old gray mare, she ain't what she used to be (26 also). Special '26' club is needed.


----------



## Mini

I'm 22. The maturity is just an act.


----------



## hershy799

Okay, you got me to de-lurk. I'm an 18 year old college student.


----------



## Lilbexter

I'm reppin' the 18 age group up in hurr....holler?


----------



## hershy799

Lilbexter said:


> I'm reppin' the 18 age group up in hurr....holler?


Wait are you 18 or 20? I'm confused...


----------



## supersoup

freshly turned 24 here.


----------



## garrry!

im eighteen


----------



## Chad

Yeah I'm 19. I have one more year to enjoy the teenage akwardness!


----------



## AnnMarie

Willing/able cradle robber. 

*passes out cards*


----------



## Blackjack

AnnMarie said:


> Willing/able cradle robber.
> 
> *passes out cards*



HEY!

These don't include your measurements!


----------



## AnnMarie

Blackjack said:


> HEY!
> 
> These don't include your measurements!



That's the next step, the cards are just "feelers". 

hahaha. 

I KID!  (Well, about the next step stuff.)


----------



## ClashCityRocker

AnnMarie said:


> Willing/able cradle robber.
> 
> *passes out cards*



i'm yours...rattle and all.:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie

ClashCityRocker said:


> i'm yours...rattle and all.:wubu:



Thank God you said rattle and nothing else. There's a line between cute and icky... LOL


----------



## ClashCityRocker

AnnMarie said:


> Thank God you said rattle and nothing else. There's a line between cute and icky... LOL



oh, i'm FAR too clever to have to go below the belt...unless first asked


----------



## AnnMarie

ClashCityRocker said:


> oh, i'm FAR too clever to have to go below the belt...unless first asked



hahaha... ok, I need to leave the thread to the youngsters. My walker needs polishing anyway.


----------



## Blackjack

AnnMarie said:


> That's the next step, the cards are just "feelers".
> 
> hahaha.
> 
> I KID!  (Well, about the next step stuff.)



Well, let's not forget that I _am _just in the next state.


----------



## UberAris

Hey hey, the one and only Uberaris popping in at 20. 

Rock on Dim-boards youth


----------



## Ash

I'll be 24 in June.


----------



## Tomos

21, not too far away from 22. I wouldn't say I'm a BHM yet, but I've been working on it for two and a half months now and the results are promising .


----------



## cnk2cav

23 for now


----------



## Caine

Seth Warren said:


> It seems that at 26, I'm just not young anymore.
> 
> Now, you kids get off my lawn!



Dude, it ain't that, after 25, you're more socially liked here, it just seems to be the case and anyways, YOU FORGOT TO POST WHAT AGE YOU ACT LIKE!!! WE NEED MORE CHILDISH ADULTS TO POST THEIR MATURITY AGE AND NOT JUST CHRONOLOGICAL!!!


----------



## Caine

Ashley said:


> I'll be 24 in June.



Woot woot!


----------



## Caine

AnnMarie said:


> Willing/able cradle robber.
> 
> *passes out cards*



ROFL!!! Thats great, but AnnMarie, what age do you like to act over your actual one?


----------



## AnnMarie

Caine said:


> ROFL!!! Thats great, but AnnMarie, what age do you like to act over your actual one?



I don't think I act super young, I have job/responsibilities, rather boring nights at home, etc. 

However, I've got no kids, don't want them, enjoying sleeping late, staying up late, listen to current (and older) alternative, etc. So, I'm a bit of an anomaly for a 37 (gasp!!!!) year old, I'd say. 



(And, now I have Incubus _Anna Molly_ stuck in my head.)


----------



## Fat Black

18 here and proud....WOOO!


----------



## saturdayasusual

I'm 19. A BBW of course.


----------



## saturdayasusual

AnnMarie said:


> I don't think I act super young, I have job/responsibilities, rather boring nights at home, etc.
> 
> However, I've got no kids, don't want them, enjoying sleeping late, staying up late, listen to current (and older) alternative, etc. So, I'm a bit of an anomaly for a 37 (gasp!!!!) year old, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> (And, now I have Incubus _Anna Molly_ stuck in my head.)



Ooh Incubus. Definite points for you!


----------



## love dubh

Two decades of badassery right here. Young enough to kick some ass in a protest, old enough to be arrested for assault.


----------



## KnottyOne

love dubh said:


> Two decades of badassery right here. Young enough to kick some ass in a protest, old enough to be arrested for assault.



Isn't that the only way to live though? 19 here, but told I look like i'm 25, so either way I fit into the lil youngster thing lol


----------



## The Orange Mage

20 here......


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm 28, which is really freakin' young - and now I'm remembering back when I was 19 and thought 28 was old.

So a resounding "BITE ME" to you, Caine.  Don't make me get my belt, you whippersnapper.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Seth Warren said:


> It seems that at 26, I'm just not young anymore.



Now you're just fair game for all of us old ladies..... :batting:


----------



## collegeguy2514

checkin in, im 22.


----------



## Jes

AnnMarie said:


> Willing/able cradle robber.
> 
> *passes out cards*



*ANN MARIE!*


dear god. what am I even doing in this thread?


----------



## AnnMarie

Jes said:


> *ANN MARIE!*
> 
> 
> dear god. what am I even doing in this thread?



Don't hate the player. Hate the game. 

(I'm too whitebread for that.)


----------



## Caine

AnnMarie said:


> Don't hate the player. Hate the game.
> 
> (I'm too whitebread for that.)



At least quote Big Will AnnMaire!


----------



## eightyseven

AnnMarie said:


> Don't hate the player. Hate the game.
> 
> (I'm too whitebread for that.)



And this is why you're a fantastic individual. The Stuart Scott quote. A woman after my own heart.


----------



## Caine

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm 28, which is really freakin' young - and now I'm remembering back when I was 19 and thought 28 was old.
> 
> So a resounding "BITE ME" to you, Caine.  Don't make me get my belt, you whippersnapper.



You are so grouchy about this! You of all the people here need to at least post you act somewhere between 13-17 on a regular basis in the chat room! Sides, you aren't even close to being the age of whipping off a belt.


----------



## Jack Skellington

Caine said:


> Hey, its been said there aren't enough young people on the boards



Personally, I think there are way too many young people here. I wants me some of that sweet, sweet geriatric lovin'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jack Skellington said:


> Personally, I think there are way too many young people here. I wants me some of that sweet, sweet geriatric lovin'.




Nah, I prefer the fresh meat... errrrrrrrrr younger people


----------



## hershy799

It's a trap, Batman!


----------



## Caligula

18 here. My only problem is that I only date skinny chicks who impress the people around me *idiot i know*...but once college starts I can start. Just figure ill keep my HS reputation to the core of the guy who gets the girl that everyone wants, plus I love my girlfriend now. Anyways yeah, im FA, but haven't really done anything about it. Pretty much if there is a really hot skinny chick or a really hot chubby chick ill go for the latter, but only if my current friends arn't around.


----------



## Matt

I'm 18 and an FA. I lurk around the forums from time to time and hardly ever post. ^_^


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

My tongue was firmly in my cheek there, Caine. Or maybe you're too young to have gotten that!  Kidding


----------



## Tragdor

hershy799 said:


> It's a trap, Batman!



I know that old chum but its the only way we can catch the Riddler red handed!


----------



## Seth Warren

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now you're just fair game for all of us old ladies..... :batting:



Now, what was that saying? "A woman is like a fine wine..."


----------



## Jon Blaze

This thread was a great idea!! Now I must pull out my reputation wand on Caine.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

How old I act like, um....I dunno. Say 25, put me right on the line. Chronological age...older than that. I find most people who are my age are boring as hell. I prefer a younger crowd. 

And Mini, whatever you're thinking of posting in response to this, DON'T.


----------



## Caine

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My tongue was firmly in my cheek there, Caine. Or maybe you're too young to have gotten that!  Kidding



Well, you know me, I can't decide where to bite you, theres too much area to decide on! As I said earlier, you fit in here nice an right with us youngins cause you sure as hell act younger here on dims!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm 25!! Yay!


----------



## littleMISSabby

Freshley 20 FFA here!


----------



## CitizenSnips

Hey all, I'm 20. and i go to UF, so um.... GO GATORS!


----------



## The_Hero

littleMISSabby said:


> Freshley 20 FFA here!



Well, hell. I'm a 350# BHM.

Care to rob the grave?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Seth Warren said:


> Now, what was that saying? "A woman is like a fine wine..."



It wouldn't let me rep you again......


----------



## KevinW91

I'm 18. /raises hand


----------



## BigCutieAriel

i'm 25 till next week friday the 13th


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm 22...

...gods I feel old x.x

=Divals


----------



## activistfatgirl

OMG, everyone is so cute. 

<runs through the thread pinching cheeks and slapping asses>


----------



## ashmamma84

I'm 22. ::blush::


----------



## lipmixgirl

can i be a honorary member???? i know that there are many dimmers out there btw 19-25 that can vouch for me... I WANT CLUB MEMBERSHIP DAMNIT!:kiss2:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I am 25. Whew... I made the cut off. But aparently in 9 months Im going to have to whip out the hard candy and buy me a Hoveround (it will even take me to the Grand Canyon!)

Ren Woman.... You are not your age. I have decided. What with shopping with your young hip shopping skillz and your youthful sexy face you are no more than 25. No arguing! Plus I think it helps we kick it with younger men when you visit. THEY KEEP US YOUNG!



lipmixgirl said:


> can i be a honorary member???? i know that there are many dimmers out there btw 19-25 that can vouch for me... I WANT CLUB MEMBERSHIP DAMNIT!:kiss2:


I will give out honorary memberships for cupcakes.


----------



## Spork0027

20-year-old FA and gainer here!


----------



## Mini

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ren Woman.... You are not your age. I have decided. What with shopping with your young hip shopping skillz and your youthful sexy face you are no more than 25. No arguing! Plus I think it helps we kick it with younger men when you visit. THEY KEEP US YOUNG!
> 
> 
> I will give out honorary memberships for cupcakes.



I honestly thought she was in her mid-to-late 20s 'til she told me otherwise.


----------



## L2blazerman

I'm 18, almost 19.


----------



## mustangbbw

19 here FA all the way


----------



## Jon Blaze

Renaissance Woman said:


> How old I act like, um....I dunno. Say 25, put me right on the line. Chronological age...older than that. I find most people who are my age are boring as hell. I prefer a younger crowd.
> 
> And Mini, whatever you're thinking of posting in response to this, DON'T.



Yea... The Renaissance woman is allowed to join in.  In fact:

I DEMAND IT!!


----------



## marlowegarp

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ren Woman.... You are not your age. I have decided. What with shopping with your young hip shopping skillz and your youthful sexy face you are no more than 25. No arguing! Plus I think it helps we kick it with younger men when you visit. THEY KEEP US YOUNG!
> 
> 
> I will give out honorary memberships for cupcakes.



I too would cast my vote for Ren as an honorary young 'un, but that post kind of makes the two of you seem like vampires. Like that cute BBW vampire early on in Buffy. But then Buffy killed her, 'cause Buffy's stupid. Faith should have killed Buffy. Then she should have enjoyed a large sandwich. Faith rules.


----------



## Pseudonym

I turned 22 yesterday.


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

24 Wisened years and FA from the womb. 

Six pages of posts.... we're quite a force to be reckoned with, it seems.


----------



## Caine

lipmixgirl said:


> can i be a honorary member???? i know that there are many dimmers out there btw 19-25 that can vouch for me... I WANT CLUB MEMBERSHIP DAMNIT!:kiss2:



SURE! Just act like a kid, you know, love cartoons again, demand for the candy always denied, etc etc.

Only requirement is, post what age you like to act like and you're in!


----------



## curvalicious

I'm 19, but will be turning 20 on sunday April 8th!

oh yeah and if anyone is up for chatting, you should get at me


----------



## Gliz9

16, too young?


----------



## AnnMarie

Gliz9 said:


> 16, too young?



Yes, sorry, the boards are 18 plus. 

PLEASE come back when you're over 18!


----------



## MadeFA

21... working since I was 16, have a mortgage on a home, and running a business with two child-hood friends. I find it almost impossible for me to act my age, and it sort of sucks.... but on those few rare moments where I can go out, party it up, get hammered and get into trouble with my buddies, it is so f!!cking awesome and I am totally envious of people who.... are just vegging out in college or in that period of time where it is "okay" to do absolutely nothing after you graduate! lol

none the less, to get on topic, yep... 21 year old FA! I unfortunately feel like I've been 30 years old for way too long! lol


----------



## lemmink

Demmit, I'm out. Just 26. 

Of course, if you're as young as the man you feel... I guess I'm a fair bit younger.


----------



## Checksum Panic

23, Up for chatting whenever, just PM me or something, I don't post a ton, but I'm around here somewehere


----------



## Ivy

I'm in the baby dimmers club as well. 21 years old and a fattie. I also enjoy a good snuggly with a fellow fattie..


----------



## Caine

AnnMarie said:


> Yes, sorry, the boards are 18 plus.
> 
> PLEASE come back when you're over 18!



Hee hee, there we go, weedin out the underagers!


----------



## Wario-Man

Whoo! My second post here!

*does his Second Post Dance*

Well, I'm a 24 year old FA who's willing to chat with any who are bored or desperate enough. 

...1990s rule! 

*runs*


----------



## Tychondarova

I'm 19, soon to be 20. Funny thing is, I found Dimensions when I was 15 (sorry!). This community has grown so much since I first came here to explore my inner FA-ness, with this fancy new forum, and the Dimensions Girls page, and all these wonderful, lovely new girls that have joined our domain over the years. This place has always been something special to me, because it let me know, even at a tough young age, that there was nothing wrong with liking fat women. I came here when I was 15, I'm 19 now, and I will be here til I'm 115. Long live Dimensions!

*Gets off soap box*

-Tychondarova


----------



## technaut

I'm a 22 years old FA-BHM  I've been lurking on dim forums for quite a few years ... maybe since i'm 15-16 ?


----------



## tinkerbell

I'm 25  

So do I get kicked out of the club when I turn 26 at the end of June?


----------



## chubloverUK86

A little late to the party, but I'm 20 (21 in June) so I count too! Only just noticed this thread actually. It seems there are more young people here than even I thought.


----------



## boots

24 here, because I'm fancy.


----------



## Caine

tinkerbell said:


> I'm 25
> 
> So do I get kicked out of the club when I turn 26 at the end of June?



Nope! You become honorary and as long as you act immature and underage like the rest of us, its impossible to leave this club! Its open to all so long as they act like late teen and early 20's; young immature, stupid, impulsive, crazily, and all the other acronyms I can't think of.


----------



## scudmissilez

19
20 in a few months
Always AWESOME!!!


----------



## SoCoCare

Suuuuch a great idea for a thread! 

I'm 23 for the next few months. Add me to the list of the oh-so-many June babies that have already posted.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

xoxoshelby said:


> Hmmm 28...I didn't feel old, but I do now lol. My boyfriend is 25, does that count??



I know how you feel!!!!!!! I'm 28 and I'm still young, lol. Now once I hit 30 or so I might feel the need to post in the older folks thread, but Geeeze. Since when did 25 become the cut off of youth????????


----------



## Seth Warren

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I know how you feel!!!!!!! I'm 28 and I'm still young, lol. Now once I hit 30 or so I might feel the need to post in the older folks thread, but Geeeze. Since when did 25 become the cut off of youth????????



Since some bored newspaper writer coined the term "quarter life crises."

Yeah, I thought it was bullshit too.


----------



## BigCuddlyFA

I am 25 and I am a BHM and also adore eating and big ladies


----------



## supersoup

Wario-Man said:


> Whoo! My second post here!
> 
> *does his Second Post Dance*
> 
> Well, I'm a 24 year old FA who's willing to chat with any who are bored or desperate enough.
> 
> ...1990s rule!
> 
> *runs*



hahahahahaaaa, it says you're in my shoe and i find that hilarious for some reason.


----------



## babyjeep21

Okay, so I'm only a few days behind... but as of March 21st (and an awesome birthday with friends) I am now 23.


----------



## RedHotAva

19, 20 in Sept. I'm so excited to be kind of a grownup.. almost sorta


----------



## Krissy12

I just want to post in this thread to see what happens when old folks crash the party. 

*flashes her AARP card*


----------



## chrisb_2516

I'm 22, going to be 23 in August. Thank God I'm young enough to not remember bad 80s music, but old enough to appreciate 90s alternative.


----------



## Caine

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I know how you feel!!!!!!! I'm 28 and I'm still young, lol. Now once I hit 30 or so I might feel the need to post in the older folks thread, but Geeeze. Since when did 25 become the cut off of youth????????



I'm not cutting it off, simply found this group to be considered the younger crowd on the boards, or rather the less enthusiastic about posting. Also allows us to see theres more younger folks here other than myself, Jon B, Ivy and a few others.

Also, you ain't old if you don't feel it! You is an honorary member so long as you post your immaturity age


----------



## Caine

Krissy12 said:


> I just want to post in this thread to see what happens when old folks crash the party.
> 
> *flashes her AARP card*



There is no crashing, you can only join the party and act as young as you feel! Just say it, don't be ashamed of it!


----------



## Dark_Hart

I am 23 years old


----------



## liz (di-va)

Caine said:


> simply found this group to be considered the younger crowd on the boards, or rather the less enthusiastic about posting.



I haven't found that to be true at all! Although I do think this thread's interesting.

And I also think we gotta have more than two piles here of age groups at Dims in general, cause if under/over 25 is the criteria we're using, then I gotta also wonder why we're also using caveman life expectancy to craft these guidelines.

Anyhow *wandering off*

*L4I**0Z*


----------



## James

liz (di-va) said:


> I haven't found that to be true at all! Although I do think this thread's interesting.
> 
> And I also think we gotta have more than two piles here of age groups at Dims in general, cause if under/over 25 is the criteria we're using, then I gotta also wonder why we're also using caveman life expectancy to craft these guidelines.
> 
> Anyhow *wandering off*
> 
> *L4I**0Z*



we almost need an (anonymous) "dims demographic" thread... maybe at age intervals of 5 yrs or so?

The more people accepting themselves earlier in life, the better... and thinking about it... If we did that kind of thing every few years it might actually be a good indicator of changes to size acceptance awareness (which is after all - what these boards are ultimately all about... ahem... aren't they?).


----------



## liz (di-va)

James said:


> we almost need an (anonymous) "dims demographic" thread... maybe at age intervals of 5 yrs or so?
> 
> The more people accepting themselves earlier in life, the better... and thinking about it... If we did that kind of thing every few years it might actually be a good indicator of changes in age to size acceptance awareness (which is after all - what these boards are ultimately all about... ahem... aren't they?).



Yah, I agree (that's a big part of why I think this thread is interesting). The wonk in me wonders if it's reflective of higher internet usage in general too, but all I know is there's something cool about seein 18-y-o FAs or BBWs even in touch with the ideas of size acceptance at all. That's gotta be a good thing.

Anonymous Dims demo thread...sounds good to me. Maybe we can get some stats people around here on it.


----------



## Caine

Aight, I don't understand it but I'm not calling anyone over 25 old, its the thing that the elders here who are about half our age over and double it call us the babies and so forth and take anyone over 25 more seriously.
Anyways, the main purpose was the to get the lurking kiddies that don't do anything to come out of their hiding spots.


----------



## Tina

I've said it before and do believe it: ageism, which ever way it's pointed, sucks. 

I was talking with a friend yesterday afternoon about how great it is that there are so many young FAs, as opposed to when we were teens. Also about how there aren't as many our age on the boards as there used to be. So it's kind of funny how each group kind of thinks there aren't as many, or as vocal, a group in their/our age group (cripes, that doesn't make sense, does it? but you know what I mean, right?). I really enjoy interacting with young people, and find that as a whole, you are a much more intelligent lot than when I was younger. It's inspiring. 

As for me, I'm 48. Some days I feel older, most days younger, but my tastes in music and film run the gamut, and I cannot relate to friends who will only listen to music from our generation and older. How boring! And while I'm in a relationship and not looking, it's nice that there are many cute guys who are looking for older women. Used to only be the other way around.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Tina said:


> I've said it before and do believe it: ageism, which ever way it's pointed, sucks.



I totally agree! I also have sympathy for us all here as we try to sort ourselves out (whatever age)... Things have Grown, yah? Now have many more than a couple generations here, more than one generation involved in size acceptance, with different needs and agendas. Makes things a little complicated.


----------



## cactopus

supersoup said:


> freshly turned 24 here.



Here ya go:


----------



## supersoup

cactopus said:


> Here ya go:



i should have copyrighted that.


----------



## cactopus

lipmixgirl said:


> can i be a honorary member???? i know that there are many dimmers out there btw 19-25 that can vouch for me... I WANT CLUB MEMBERSHIP DAMNIT!:kiss2:



I'm pretty sure I've met you in person (I only know one Aris who was in NYC). I can definitely vouch that you belong here in more than spirit.

Just start singin.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Caine said:


> Aight, I don't understand it but I'm not calling anyone over 25 old, its the thing that the elders here who are about half our age over and double it call us the babies and so forth and take anyone over 25 more seriously.
> Anyways, the main purpose was the to get the lurking kiddies that don't do anything to come out of their hiding spots.



Personally, I have met some Seniors that don't know their ass from a hole in the ground- and have also met some really impressive, mature, intelligent teens. I try to approach everyone, of any age, with the same respect. If they show me immaturity and disrespect, that's when I blow them off - no matter what age.


----------



## cactopus

Well I may be 31 in May but I declare myself

19 and holding. (My grandmother is 39 and holding):bow:


----------



## Blackjack

Caine said:


> Its open to all so long as they act like late teen and early 20's; young immature, stupid, impulsive, crazily, and all the other acronyms I can't think of.



1. Those aren't acronyms.

2. Not all young folks are like that.


----------



## Caine

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Personally, I have met some Seniors that don't know their ass from a hole in the ground- and have also met some really impressive, mature, intelligent teens. I try to approach everyone, of any age, with the same respect. If they show me immaturity and disrespect, that's when I blow them off - no matter what age.



I give anyone and everyone the amount of respect they earn from me despite age, but older folks I do give more leeway to.


----------



## bootylovingirl

im 22 well 23 in a few weeks
yeah not any of our age group here....


----------



## Tina

You must not have looked around much, because there are _many_ in your age group here.


----------



## Caine

Tina said:


> You must not have looked around much, because there are _many_ in your age group here.



Thats what this thread is for, to draw em out of the woodwork! Also to show the lurkers that are worries about being younger thats there of us here than meets the eye!


----------



## RedHotAva

chrisb_2516 said:


> I'm 22, going to be 23 in August. Thank God I'm young enough to not remember bad 80s music, but old enough to appreciate 90s alternative.



Word.:bow:


----------



## rarwrang

19 fa:bow:


----------



## sealab

I'm only 18 :eat2:


----------



## Nellie

I'm 20, but have been lurking here since I was 18.


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull

im 19, but ill be 20 on the 20th of this month ^_^


----------



## Prime4347

I'm twenty four now. I guess that gives everyone a little over a year before they need to get off my lawn. Consider yourselves warned.


----------



## AussieDude

Yo, Im 20 turning 21, I'm pretty fit and athletic, and ive had a thing for fat chicks around 500+ since i can remember, but its moreof a fetish i mean i dont mind my girfriend having a plump rump and wouldnt care if it got any bigger or if she became 500+ but i dont chase women that big.:shocked:


----------



## simon_squarepants

Well being 21, I guess I'm bang in the middle of this particular social craze... there's a first time for everything!

I am an odd combination of FA and feeder, in that I just love a gorgeous fat girl - of various sizes, but ideally more the upper end than the lower - and would be delighted to share my life with such a beaut, but at the same time I would just love to feed a girl up if she was into that sort of thing. 

Oh yeah we were just posting our ages... lol


----------



## Caine

Prime4347 said:


> I'm twenty four now. I guess that gives everyone a little over a year before they need to get off my lawn. Consider yourselves warned.



Dude, you ain't old if you're 26 and up, its just to get the shy youngsters here to De-lurk.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

Long time lurker, don't often post much, but thought I'd throw my .02 in.

22, FA, engaged to a wonderful BBW...been a FA since I can remember first having a crush on the chubby girl in 4th-5th grade :wubu: 

And I'm moving from Colorado to Texas soon! From the thinnest state to one of the fattest! Yesssssss......lol.


----------



## shaz260281

ok this is sooo not fair i turned 26 at the end of feburary and now im tooo old? ok being over 25 now deff sucks


----------



## johnnny2005

21yrs old,turning 22 soon..


----------



## Caine

shaz260281 said:


> ok this is sooo not fair i turned 26 at the end of feburary and now im tooo old? ok being over 25 now deff sucks



Oh come now, you can act like us still, feel the same way, just be more shildish again!!! Sides, over 25 seems to throw more weight around here (No pun intended) and gets you a little more respect since you're more elderly than us, younglings.


----------



## supersoup

24 years and 1 week.

just an update.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet

I certainly don't feel young, but I'm legally 21 years old, and at the end of May, I'll be 22. Good to see a crowd in my age group represented here.


----------



## Caine

supersoup said:


> 24 years and 1 week.
> 
> just an update.



LOL soupy... You an you're quirkiness


----------



## Jay West Coast

I'm 74, so I figure I'm right in your range.


And the weird thing is, I still get carded....


----------



## supersoup

Caine said:


> LOL soupy... You an you're quirkiness



dorkiness is the word you are looking for.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

As are "your" and "and." Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Jay West Coast said:


> I'm 74, so I figure I'm right in your range.
> 
> 
> And the weird thing is, I still get carded....


It's 'cause you were hanging out with me, I'm sure. I get mistaken for high-school age all the time. It's horrible to look so young. When am I gonna look OLD, dammit?


----------



## Caine

BigBeautifulMe said:


> As are "your" and "and." Sorry, couldn't resist.



I hereby elevate you to Queen of the younglings! Sorry but even if you're not in the age range of the little ones here, you still act mroe like us than it seems, and we all love you.
Don't talk your way out of it, You are now Queen BBM or the youngins!!


----------



## _broshe_

just turned 19 in febuary, FA and single


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Caine said:


> Don't talk your way out of it, You are now Queen BBM or the youngins!!


So which one is she? Or does she get to pick? And if she picks "the youngins" does that mean she's more than one person?


----------



## Caine

Renaissance Woman said:


> So which one is she? Or does she get to pick? And if she picks "the youngins" does that mean she's more than one person?



I meant of the youngins, mistype on my part of incompitence. She is the Queen of the Youngins.


----------



## Red

25 in May...eeep!


----------



## kenzie_kutie

i'm a 20 yr old gainer


----------



## NYSquashee

21 year old FA here.


----------



## curvalicious

I'm finally 20!!!!!!


----------



## chubby.girl

I´m 23, but will be 24 next week! :doh:


----------



## Sparrow

I'm a 20 year old FA, but I will be 21 in one month. Aren't you happy for me?


----------



## Allie Cat

curvalicious said:


> I'm finally 20!!!!!!



Welcome to old age! 

=Divals


----------



## Caine

I thought this was the quarter age, I mean, 25 is only a starter for us, the real challenges I think are after 50.


----------



## lalatx

21.... get told i look 15-16 and i get carded constantly... doesnt really help that I sound like a kid.


----------



## Caine

lalatx said:


> 21.... get told i look 15-16 and i get carded constantly... doesnt really help that I sound like a kid.



Yes but even so, you look so darn cute! I just wanna pinch that cute chubby face!:smitten:


----------



## KnottyOne

Ok, I'm not sure how old I look I guess. That or my dad aged really well. We're at a bar jus having a drink and were talking to some people who were there and one guy asked if we were brothers. Caught both me and my dad off guard. My dad is 44, I'm 19, we were like ummmm... wow. So yea, I'm wondering how much longer my body is gonna let me claim the "youngster" look lol


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

22.

I look like I'm 17 or 18 though-- get carded _all the time._ It doesn't hurt to look young for one's age, though.


----------



## Jon Blaze

The sundial says this thread is good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, I'm not sure how old I look I guess. That or my dad aged really well. We're at a bar jus having a drink and were talking to some people who were there and one guy asked if we were brothers. Caught both me and my dad off guard. My dad is 44, I'm 19, we were like ummmm... wow. So yea, I'm wondering how much longer my body is gonna let me claim the "youngster" look lol



Post pix of your Pop plz, kthx


----------



## Caine

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post pix of your Pop plz, kthx



You, can't always, get, what you want!!!


----------



## Spanky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post pix of your Pop plz, kthx



The "Geezer Police" would like a word with you over on the old people's side of the tracks. 

I mean really, sneakin' around the youngsters board trolling for their daddies. 

Actually, it ain't a bad idea come to think of it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> The "Geezer Police" would like a word with you over on the old people's side of the tracks.
> 
> I mean really, sneakin' around the youngsters board trolling for their daddies.
> 
> Actually, it ain't a bad idea come to think of it.



Stick with me kid..... I'll show you where the good stuff is at    


Btw, Knotty went ahead and posted a pic of his father for me in the recent picture thread in the lounge- the guy does look good for his age.

I even managed to refrain from traumatizing Knotty by making some random, unsolicited comment about his Dad........ *pats self on back for being a good girl... for once*


----------



## Caine

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Stick with me kid..... I'll show you where the good stuff is at
> 
> 
> Btw, Knotty went ahead and posted a pic of his father for me in the recent picture thread in the lounge- the guy does look good for his age.
> 
> I even managed to refrain from traumatizing Knotty by making some random, unsolicited comment about his Dad........ *pats self on back for being a good girl... for once*



You just wanna be the patrol mamma here don't ya? That way, you don't have to share with the other ladies:bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Caine said:


> You just wanna be the patrol mamma here don't ya? That way, you don't have to share with the other ladies:bounce:




Stop giving out my secrets, will ya?


----------



## Caine

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Stop giving out my secrets, will ya?



Who me?:blink: Never! I wouldn't do that... Okay, mebbe I would but only cause its not very nice of you not to share, didn't your mother teach you to?


----------



## KnottyOne

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Stick with me kid..... I'll show you where the good stuff is at
> 
> 
> Btw, Knotty went ahead and posted a pic of his father for me in the recent picture thread in the lounge- the guy does look good for his age.
> 
> I even managed to refrain from traumatizing Knotty by making some random, unsolicited comment about his Dad........ *pats self on back for being a good girl... for once*



No, no I've already been traumatized to that point. Last summer my mom brought my little bro into the EB Games I was working at for him to get something. As soon as they leave my manager looks at me and says:
"Eric, would you hit me if I said your mom is hot?" my response is jus "ehhh"
He then yells with about 6 other customers in the store "ERIC YOUR MOM IS HOT" I just kinda stand there dumbfounded. All I can think is well, at least I have good genes workin for me lol.


----------



## dig_s0ft

24


----------



## alienlanes

24 here -- although a security guard where I work told me last night that I look 19.


----------



## Scrubbed_In

Just squeekin in at 25 here. Found out about the forum recently from a BBW friend of mine... Being a BHM it's nice to find a supportive community! I love this place!


----------



## shaz260281

Caine said:


> Oh come now, you can act like us still, feel the same way, just be more shildish again!!! Sides, over 25 seems to throw more weight around here (No pun intended) and gets you a little more respect since you're more elderly than us, younglings.



hey i act alot younger than your age somtimes ok alot more than sometimes lol hey and i never throw my weight around im a good girl lmao and youll be old one day!!


----------



## ebonyprincess

shaz260281 said:


> hey i act alot younger than your age somtimes ok alot more than sometimes lol hey and i never throw my weight around im a good girl lmao and youll be old one day!!



Liar Liar pants on fire!! LOL


----------



## exile in thighville

22..............................


----------



## Jim_luvs_em_fat07

I'm 18 and after reading all the posts i feel like i'm a bit young


----------



## supermanicsoul

Officially delurking. I am the tender young age of 18, but I've been mistaken for being as old as mid-twenties, and as young as twelve.


----------



## Caine

shaz260281 said:


> hey i act alot younger than your age somtimes ok alot more than sometimes lol hey and i never throw my weight around im a good girl lmao and youll be old one day!!



I know, but I still act like a 5 year old over the stupidest of things! So there! Sides, you can't prove your a good girl like you claim, I can only agree with Ebonyprincess about her little comment!:happy:


----------



## Ash

About that whole carding business?

I get carded when buying scratch-off lottery tickets. I'm 23. Seriously, people of Virginia, come on!


----------



## ebonyprincess

Caine said:


> I know, but I still act like a 5 year old over the stupidest of things! So there! Sides, you can't prove your a good girl like you claim, I can only agree with Ebonyprincess about her little comment!:happy:



Youre a smart guy to agree with me, now that deserves a rep LOL


----------



## Caine

ebonyprincess said:


> Youre a smart guy to agree with me, now that deserves a rep LOL



Well, you had said the right thing before I could, thus only repeating it would make me a copy cat and whining little suck up. In this case I prefer to make my mown way, so there


----------



## Caine

Ashley said:


> About that whole carding business?
> 
> I get carded when buying scratch-off lottery tickets. I'm 23. Seriously, people of Virginia, come on!



Well, when you look as good as you do younger, people have a hard time accepting you of your actual age, sides, you look like you could be anywhere from 19-27, depends on how you're are looked at.
Me though, Iwould have hazarded a guess of you being possibly 20.


----------



## Big D Guy

liz (di-va) said:


> Yah, I agree (that's a big part of why I think this thread is interesting). The wonk in me wonders if it's reflective of higher internet usage in general too, but all I know is there's something cool about seein 18-y-o FAs or BBWs even in touch with the ideas of size acceptance at all. That's gotta be a good thing.
> 
> Anonymous Dims demo thread...sounds good to me. Maybe we can get some stats people around here on it.



Somebody forgot to check my ID at the door and let a 38 year old sneak in here. I thought I might find some other old folks in here, but I guess that it is past our bedtime and our dentures need soaking. I think that the younger age does correspond with higher internet useage. If Al Gore had invented the internet when I was 18, I would probably still be in my room today. However, since I make a living pounding on one of these boxes for 45-50 hrs a week, I usually do not spend too much off time on it.


----------



## Mystic Rain

23, BBW, and gaining.


----------



## Caine

Mystic Rain said:


> 23, BBW, and gaining.



NICE!!! Another TMNT lover, Nice avatar pic there too Mystic!!


----------



## Mystic Rain

Caine said:


> NICE!!! Another TMNT lover, Nice avatar pic there too Mystic!!



Thank you. ^^ Leonardo is my favorite. Always has been since I was seven.


----------



## Caine

Mystic Rain said:


> Thank you. ^^ Leonardo is my favorite. Always has been since I was seven.



Yes he is, although I'm drifting a bit more Don cause of the staff, I'm into spinning of one, so I'M starting to like him more!


----------



## chickadee

I got carded trying to get into the adult ice skating night (for people 18 and over). I'm almost 25.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Ashley said:


> About that whole carding business?
> 
> I get carded when buying scratch-off lottery tickets. I'm 23. Seriously, people of Virginia, come on!



Oh Virginia.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Oh Virginia.


Hey, Virginia is awesome. It has you, Ashley, Yankee and me. What else do you need?


----------



## tjnbf

21 years old and kinda big here (really, it just goes up and down all the time).

And, talk about funny carding stories, I was carded trying to go into a screening of PG-13 horror film The Messengers. Carded at a PG-13 film. That was a new record.

Though, to be honest, it was because the employee was new and wasn't used to my weekly visits to that particular theater to partake in too artsy for their own good films or horror films. Everyone got a good laugh out of it. I swear they have a picture of me in the break room or something because they don't even bat an eye when I buy tickets to hard R films.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Caine said:


> Yes he is, although I'm drifting a bit more Don cause of the staff, I'm into spinning of one, so I'M starting to like him more!



Don is the way to go, I mean, especially since he had the only weapon I could actually find in my backyard and not get arrested for walking around with.


----------



## Ash

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey, Virginia is awesome. It has you, Ashley, Yankee and me. What else do you need?



Ok, you're right. Virginia has 4 cool people. The rest...kinda suck.


----------



## Mathias

18 and I feel likea little kid whenever I'm around here. (Look like one too. )


----------



## infinity57401

Yeah I'm 18, I get carded at places that I don't usually travel to like out of town gas stations when I want some lottery tickets, but since I always lose I hardly buy them anymore.


----------



## Caine

Ashley said:


> Ok, you're right. Virginia has 4 cool people. The rest...kinda suck.



What are you talking about?!? You mean 5? I do kmnow you don't include yourself in those that suck!


----------



## Caine

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Don is the way to go, I mean, especially since he had the only weapon I could actually find in my backyard and not get arrested for walking around with.



Yup yup, also hes the brainsof the bunch with all the high tech gear and mad tech skillz.


----------



## Jon Blaze

MattS19 said:


> 18 and I feel likea little kid whenever I'm around here. (Look like one too. )



It would be necessary for us to change that Matt.  

You are here, you are an active poster, you are getting more open about expressing your love for larger women, and you're a youngester! Even if you feel that way, you are still important to us.

Now have fun and enjoy your stay!! This Puerto Rican, Black, Native American demands it!!!!


----------



## sean7

Caine said:


> Yup yup, also hes the brainsof the bunch with all the high tech gear and mad tech skillz.



I'm a Michaelangelo person myself. I guess it's because he ate pizza and said cowabunga all the time, things I always did in my youth . The nunchuks were pretty boss.

Oh, and I'm 20.


----------



## Ash

Caine said:


> What are you talking about?!? You mean 5? I do kmnow you don't include yourself in those that suck!



I...think I counted correctly. Say Hello, BBMe, Yankee, and me. That's 4.


----------



## CrazyGuy13

I'm a 19 year old male FA from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Caine

Ashley said:


> I...think I counted correctly. Say Hello, BBMe, Yankee, and me. That's 4.



Hmm, always thought there was a fifth over there that BBMe talks to on the chat room...


----------



## Blackjack

Caine said:


> Hmm, always thought there was a fifth over there that BBMe talks to on the chat room...



Yeah. Her name is This1*Yankee*.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

He might be talking about Ian (DarkSol). Also from Virginia, I believe.


----------



## Blackjack

BigBeautifulMe said:


> He might be talking about Ian (DarkSol). Also from Virginia, I believe.



Oh yeah, huh. Forgot him.


----------



## Vader7476

Almost 23 here.


----------



## Caine

BigBeautifulMe said:


> He might be talking about Ian (DarkSol). Also from Virginia, I believe.



I have no idea of who I speak of, I lost my mind today and I am trying to find it.


----------



## dac01

i am 20 going on to 1


----------



## Groove Salad

19 here, haven't really posted much, been really busy with school and work... feel free to send a message my way though


----------



## Jon Blaze

Groove Salad said:


> 19 here, haven't really posted much, been really busy with school and work... feel free to send a message my way though



That's a catchy username!!


----------



## rubenesque

i'm 20. we youngsters rock.


----------



## Kingsley Zissou

I'm almost 17 (Shh, don't tell, I'll be good!).


----------



## Mathias

Kingsley Zissou said:


> I'm almost 17 (Shh, don't tell, I'll be good!).



Don't worry I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## AnnMarie

Kingsley Zissou said:


> I'm almost 17 (Shh, don't tell, I'll be good!).



Sorry, Kingsley.... but please rejoin us when you turn 18!


----------



## Mathias

Hmmm, sure you can't bend the rules?


----------



## Blackjack

MattS19 said:


> Hmmm, sure you can't bend the rules?



Rules are rules. There's no reason to bend or break them right now.


----------



## FatAndProud

I'm too lazy to read this whole thread. but, that proves right there that I'm a youngster. yay 

P.S. I like cheese.


----------



## KHayes666

I've been coming to this forum since I was 18 (2004) and its taken me this long to find people my own age....just great lol

I'm too lazy to read through 11 pages, someone fill me in on who the young bbw's are here lol


----------



## BBWlover28

I'm 14 im pretty sure that fits


----------



## Blackjack

BBWlover28 said:


> I'm 14 im pretty sure that fits



You know, what's sad is that when I reported you I asked how "stupd" someone could be. :doh: 

Honestly, though- there was a whole thing about it on the last page.


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> You know, what's sad is that when I reported you I asked how "stupd" someone could be. :doh:
> 
> Honestly, though- there was a whole thing about it on the last page.



Why not let the kids stay? I used to sneak on dimensions when I was 16...but this was back in 2002 lol.


----------



## truebebeblue

elle camino said:


> i came in here to post something like this, but then i forgot what i was going to say, fell down, and broke my hip.




hahah I love you.


----------



## Blackjack

KHayes666 said:


> Why not let the kids stay? I used to sneak on dimensions when I was 16...but this was back in 2002 lol.



It's an adult site discussing adult issues. It has links to pornographic material that's 18+. Not at all a place for kids.


----------



## Wagimawr

Blackjack said:


> It's an adult site discussing adult issues. It has links to pornographic material that's 18+. Not at all a place for kids.


Unless they sneak on and aren't stupid enough to tell anybody they're kids.

Like I did, probably about 6 years ago, maybe more.


----------



## Mathias

I guess you have a point...


----------



## Blackjack

Wagimawr said:


> Unless they sneak on and aren't stupid enough to tell anybody they're kids.
> 
> Like I did, probably about 6 years ago, maybe more.



Hell, I think that a lot of people did.


----------



## AnnMarie

BBWlover28 said:


> I'm 14 im pretty sure that fits



Sorry, but please feel free to rejoin us when you're over 18.


----------



## KHayes666

AnnMarie said:


> Sorry, but please feel free to rejoin us when you're over 18.



If dimchat even lasts til 2011 lol.


----------



## AnnMarie

KHayes666 said:


> If dimchat even lasts til 2011 lol.



The comment wasn't about chat, it was about the boards. I've been here for 10 years, some here 5 years before that, so to assume they'll (boards) be here in 4 is not even remotely unreasonable. 

You're still new to posting, tread lightly please.


----------



## KHayes666

AnnMarie said:


> The comment wasn't about chat, it was about the boards. I've been here for 10 years, some here 5 years before that, so to assume they'll (boards) be here in 4 is not even remotely unreasonable.
> 
> You're still new to posting, tread lightly please.



Yeah, I'm new to posting but I've been around for 3 years. I never tread lightly wherever I go, the point I'm trying to make is that we don't know what tomorrow brings let alone 4 years from now. The internet could be gone, so by 2011 when the kid turns 18, there could be no dimensions forums.


----------



## Mathias

Another good point I suppose...


----------



## Blackjack

KHayes666 said:


> The internet could be gone, so by 2011 when the kid turns 18, there could be no dimensions forums.



Okay, so let's break the rules that've been set down just because of a remote possibility.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Glad to know that the kiddies thread is a hotbed of intellectual discussion these days!

Ha ha, I gotta go. I might slip on the party favors and hurt myself like elle.


----------



## Caine

Hooray for ground breaking rules of engagment!


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> Okay, so let's break the rules that've been set down just because of a remote possibility.



alright I get it. I guess I have a soft spot for people underage because I know what its like to be somewhere and not be old enough to be apart of it.


----------



## Blackjack

KHayes666 said:


> alright I get it. I guess I have a soft spot for people underage because I know what its like to be somewhere and not be old enough to be apart of it.



So do I, but I don't feel pity for people because they aren't old enough to be here.


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> So do I, but I don't feel pity for people because they aren't old enough to be here.



Kinda makes you wonder how they got here to begin with.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Google?


----------



## KHayes666

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Google?



*blows kiss to you* dynamite drop in there!


----------



## AnnMarie

KHayes666 said:


> Yeah, I'm new to posting but I've been around for 3 years. I never tread lightly wherever I go, the point I'm trying to make is that we don't know what tomorrow brings let alone 4 years from now. The internet could be gone, so by 2011 when the kid turns 18, there could be no dimensions forums.



I know your name, I know you've been around here and there for quite a while. But you're new to posting on the boards, and I'm asking that you merely wade in here... no reason to raise notice so early in your stay. 

I don't care if he joins us or not, if we're here or not. Right now, he's under 18, and the boss says it's not allowed. Period. Doing my job, don't need the guff about it.


----------



## Allie Cat

I find it highly amusing that underage people continue to post their ages on an 18+ site. I guess what Bill Cosby says is true - all children do have brain damage 

=Divals


----------



## Seth Warren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Google?


 
So true. At least that's how I found this place way back in college when I had unlimited T-1 access and too much time on my hands. 

It's a rite of passage: everyone eventually Googles their fetishes.


----------



## KHayes666

AnnMarie said:


> I know your name, I know you've been around here and there for quite a while. But you're new to posting on the boards, and I'm asking that you merely wade in here... no reason to raise notice so early in your stay.
> 
> I don't care if he joins us or not, if we're here or not. Right now, he's under 18, and the boss says it's not allowed. Period. Doing my job, don't need the guff about it.



I gotcha. You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## knottyknicky

im just shy of 24...


----------



## CJS

19.....20 in a few months


----------



## Waxwing

I'm too tired to figure out which thread I should post in. I'm legal.


----------



## Seth Warren

Waxwing said:


> I'm too tired to figure out which thread I should post in. I'm legal.


 
That's what they all say when they won't give you a specific number...then jailarity ensues... 

...or so I've been told.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I just turned 24 on April 1st, wish me a happy birthday.


----------



## Waxwing

Seth Warren said:


> That's what they all say when they won't give you a specific number...then jailarity ensues...
> 
> ...or so I've been told.



Seth, why must you always be bringin' the funny? "Jailarity"? Love that.

Oh, I'm 31. I'm at the point at which potential conquests have to convince me of *their* legality. 

<-----avatars can't lie. Waxwing is a grown up. externally at least.


----------



## Seth Warren

Waxwing said:


> Seth, why must you always be bringin' the funny? "Jailarity"? Love that.
> 
> Oh, I'm 31. I'm at the point at which potential conquests have to convince me of *their* legality.
> 
> <-----avatars can't lie. Waxwing is a grown up. externally at least.


 
I bring it in order that people may do double-takes at my avatar. But really, I'm dark, depressed and have my hand continually stapled to my forehead...really... 

I find it simultaneously alarming and arousing that a woman used the phrase "potential conquests." More of the latter than the former, it would seem.


----------



## Caine

Waxwing said:


> Seth, why must you always be bringin' the funny? "Jailarity"? Love that.
> 
> Oh, I'm 31. I'm at the point at which potential conquests have to convince me of *their* legality.
> 
> <-----avatars can't lie. Waxwing is a grown up. externally at least.



Mebbe be external or chronologically but interiorly you gotta prove it! For instance, can you prove it by linking you're favorite kid toon onto here? I can do so with mine but theres so many to choose!
Avatar, the Last Airbender
SwatKats
TMNT
Naruto
C'mon, show us you're youngster side!


----------



## Waxwing

Caine said:


> Mebbe be external or chronologically but interiorly you gotta prove it! For instance, can you prove it by linking you're favorite kid toon onto here? I can do so with mine but theres so many to choose!
> Avatar, the Last Airbender
> SwatKats
> TMNT
> Naruto
> C'mon, show us you're youngster side!



I'm watching the Futurama marathon right now, and I fully intend to watch it until it wraps up at 6am. I just finished a 2 hour session of video gaming which only stopped to make time for aforementioned Futurama. How's that for a start?


----------



## The Orange Mage

Waxwing said:


> I'm watching the Futurama marathon right now, and I fully intend to watch it until it wraps up at 6am. I just finished a 2 hour session of video gaming which only stopped to make time for aforementioned Futurama. How's that for a start?



It's like you're the female version of me. 

Though I must ask, what game were you playing before the Futurama began?


----------



## Waxwing

The Orange Mage said:


> It's like you're the female version of me.
> 
> Though I must ask, what game were you playing before the Futurama began?



Resistance: Fall of Man on the PS3. The multiplayer online is pretty good, and somewhat reminds me of the heady glory days of Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Allie Cat

Waxwing said:


> Resistance: Fall of Man on the PS3. The multiplayer online is pretty good, and somewhat reminds me of the heady glory days of Unreal Tournament.



Damn you rich people who can afford PS3s x.x

=Divals


----------



## Waxwing

Divals said:


> Damn you rich people who can afford PS3s x.x
> 
> =Divals


 
In the interest of full disclosure, I admit that it is not mine. Would that I had the money, but not at the moment. 

My best friend Steve, who's one of those well-paid programmer dudes, has a PS3, surround sound, and an HD projector. Because he's also nice, he lets me cart the dog and the cat over here, and spend entire weekends basking in the majesty of 1080dpi games projected on the wall.


----------



## speakeasy

Waxwing said:


> My best friend Steve, who's one of those well-paid programmer dudes, has a PS3, surround sound, and an HD projector. Because he's also nice, he lets me cart the dog and the cat over here, and spend entire weekends basking in the majesty of 1080dpi games projected on the wall.



Friends like that are what dreams are made of.


----------



## Caine

Waxwing said:


> I'm watching the Futurama marathon right now, and I fully intend to watch it until it wraps up at 6am. I just finished a 2 hour session of video gaming which only stopped to make time for aforementioned Futurama. How's that for a start?



You're more than qualified!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

i agree, I'm 19 i guess that's considered young?


----------



## Caine

yes yes, you is a youngling!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TheNowhereMan said:


> i agree, I'm 19 i guess that's considered young?




Yes young, but legal


----------



## Lady Bella UK

I'm a 22 FFA...although I first found Dimensions when I was 18. Always thought I was the only one with a fat fetish until I found it!


----------



## randomalex

im 20 and im most definately an FA!

havnt been on the boards recently tho lol

woa look at all the younger ppl like me hahaha thought there wernt any


----------



## Caine

Yes! We are beginning to take over! No longer will the boards be run by the 30+ BBW's and FAs and FFAs and BHMs!!! It is our time to rise!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

I just realized I've never posted here... 21 this past February. And it's hard to say the youngin's will take over when the youngin's only post in threads like these. Granted, I only regularly check in the lounge, but isn't that where all the fun is?!?


----------



## James_au

I'm 21 and an FA.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> Yes! We are beginning to take over! No longer will the boards be run by the 30+ BBW's and FAs and FFAs and BHMs!!! It is our time to rise!



Hey now!! We're just trying to have the same strength. No need to try and takeover..... YET!!


----------



## AnnMarie

Settle down youngsters!  No uprisings... I'll squish you all like cute, teeny little bugs. 

Unless you like that.


----------



## Famouslastwords

AnnMarie said:


> Settle down youngsters!  No uprisings... I'll squish you all like cute, teeny little bugs.
> 
> Unless you like that.



Then what would you do?


----------



## randomalex

ooh yes please ann marie  
ask destiny if she wants to join in too!:wubu:


----------



## Caine

AnnMarie said:


> Settle down youngsters!  No uprisings... I'll squish you all like cute, teeny little bugs.
> 
> Unless you like that.



Well, we got each other, who you got to bring to the party? Overall, itd just be one happy mesh and mishmash by the end of it withh all the FAs happy .


----------



## Mathias

Caine said:


> Yes! We are beginning to take over! No longer will the boards be run by the 30+ BBW's and FAs and FFAs and BHMs!!! It is our time to rise!



Nice, finally someone's speaking my kinda language. Choas and Uprisings!!!!


----------



## loaf

hey guys, came in a bit late with this one but i'm 20 BHM/FA type person from scotland.

i'm just new :happy:


----------



## Ample Pie

I'm 31, but I'm a firm stalker...admirer, I mean admirer...of young adults.

*cough*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Young adults? Young adults anywhere??? Gotta look around for a bit. I'm too immature to qualify.


----------



## kerrypop

I'm 22!


----------



## GuitarHeroFA

hey im new here, well ive been coming to this site for awhile but i just joined, im 24


----------



## Rainy

I'm 18. **** me, 18 already...


----------



## Caine

Rainy said:


> I'm 18. **** me, 18 already...



Goody, another Youngling! Might wanna post the one thing you forgot, ya a BBW, FFA, FA, or BHM. Cause we don't wanna think you're another typical shy FA.


----------



## rachidi54

Hello, i'm 27, i think i'm still young

i'm a FA, i like BBW, and and may be fat men too, but i'm not sure.

i like the fatness so much. And what does BHM means ?


----------



## Jon Blaze

rachidi54 said:


> Hello, i'm 27, i think i'm still young
> 
> i'm a FA, i like BBW, and and may be fat men too, but i'm not sure.
> 
> i like the fatness so much. And what does BHM means ?



Big Handsome Man. The equivalent of BBW, but for men.


----------



## Rainy

Caine said:


> Cause we don't wanna think you're another typical shy FA.


Guilty, Your Honour... 

Confused would be the word. Male, athletic, straight FA I suppose (but have an on the smaller size of BBW preference??). I don't really have a particular type. Mm, well, different strokes and all that...


----------



## Caine

Rainy, we only need to know wether or not you be a FA or not or a BBW, your preference is your own, not ours and we're not here to change it, just draw you an any other shy youngling out of the bulwark.


----------



## jimmi

I'm a youngster!
23...
BBW...
Watch out world!

Not only am I young, I'm also immature! ...as I should be writing a paper right now...
But I'm new here, and and and...there's all this stimulation, and...and I just wanna play on the boards!


----------



## Caine

jimmi said:


> I'm a youngster!
> 23...
> BBW...
> Watch out world!
> 
> Not only am I young, I'm also immature! ...as I should be writing a paper right now...
> But I'm new here, and and and...there's all this stimulation, and...and I just wanna play on the boards!



WOOT WOOT! Welcome to the jungle, we got fun and games...

Guns'N'Roses, we all know how it goes.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

21, FA. Got a number of finished and unfinished storied bits in the Library on site.


----------



## Wagimawr

jimmi said:


> Watch out world!


More like watch out for horny FAs.

Hi there.  :happy:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Wagimawr said:


> More like watch out for horny FAs.
> 
> Hi there.  :happy:


 
*seconds* Damn you for being so far west. =P


----------



## Wagimawr

Uh, I think you mean far north.


----------



## FatAndProud

Ok, all young (and old) people. I declare an orgy at my house. kthxbye


----------



## Caine

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, all young (and old) people. I declare an orgy at my house. kthxbye



EVERYONE TO FAP'S HOUSE!!! PARTY PARTY PARTY! ALSO MASS MAD ORGY OF STEAMING HOT SEX BETWEEN FAs, BBWs, BHMs, and SSBBWs!!! BE THERE OR BE LEFT AT HOME!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Wagimawr said:


> Uh, I think you mean far north.


 
Chicago's north of Jersey? *is geographically challenged*


----------



## jimmi

Wagimawr said:


> More like watch out for horny FAs.
> 
> Hi there.  :happy:



:blush: :blush: :blush: Soooooo uncomfortable with being considered attractive...Must. deal with...personal issues of inadequacy!!!

FatAndProud- Michigan? Totally doable! (no pun intended, I swear)


----------



## Wagimawr

Don't worry bout em, jimmi, we'll awkward em right outta you.

But really, you're in good company - I haven't seen an unattractive female poster on these boards in, I think, ever.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

jimmi said:


> :blush: :blush: :blush: Soooooo uncomfortable with being considered attractive...Must. deal with...personal issues of inadequacy!!!


 
Some of us consider these statements a sort of... challenge...


----------



## jimmi

Wagimawr said:


> Don't worry bout em, jimmi, we'll awkward em right outta you.
> 
> But really, you're in good company - I haven't seen an unattractive female poster on these boards in, I think, ever.



I am really honored that you group me along with the stunning goddesses I've seen all over these boards!!! 

Self esteem rising...almost above sea level...I think I can see the sun!!!  

Really, thanks.


----------



## Allie Cat

jimmi said:


> I am really honored that you group me along with the stunning goddesses I've seen all over these boards!!!
> 
> Self esteem rising...almost above sea level...I think I can see the sun!!!
> 
> Really, thanks.



I don't group you among the stunning goddesses. 







You do it for me...  

Welcome welcome 

=Divals


----------



## FatAndProud

Caine said:


> EVERYONE TO FAP'S HOUSE!!! PARTY PARTY PARTY! ALSO MASS MAD ORGY OF STEAMING HOT SEX BETWEEN FAs, BBWs, BHMs, and SSBBWs!!! BE THERE OR BE LEFT AT HOME!



<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> EVERYONE TO FAP'S HOUSE!!! PARTY PARTY PARTY! ALSO MASS MAD ORGY OF STEAMING HOT SEX BETWEEN FAs, BBWs, BHMs, and SSBBWs!!! BE THERE OR BE LEFT AT HOME!



Don't forget me!!


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Just turned 23 here.... I felt older at my 20th birthday than I do now. The solution. I got older friends. Bam!


----------



## Caine

jimmi said:


> :blush: :blush: :blush: Soooooo uncomfortable with being considered attractive...Must. deal with...personal issues of inadequacy!!!
> 
> FatAndProud- Michigan? Totally doable! (no pun intended, I swear)



Girl, you got a very stunning smile and if you're looking to get yourself bigger or even are happy and want to stay the way you are, it don't matter, I'll tell ya now, if you ain't careful you might find Jon B at your door step with flowers in hand wanting to ask you out!
You can sidebench yourself or accept that you are a hell of a lot better looking than you thought. :bow:


----------



## jimmi

Thanks Caine, you're sweet!


----------



## Allie Cat

Divals said:


> I don't group you among the stunning goddesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do it for me...
> 
> Welcome welcome
> 
> =Divals



I just realized this might be misinterpreted. What I meant is that you group yourself among them so I don't need to 

=Divals


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I DID laugh my ass off at first because I only saw the top line. Then I scrolled down.


----------



## jimmi

Divals said:


> I just realized this might be misinterpreted. What I meant is that you group yourself among them so I don't need to
> 
> =Divals



I actually did misinterpret it at first! But then, the power of smilies lead me to your true meaning....all bow down to the power of smilies...

Also, thank you.


----------



## Allie Cat

Wheeee I fail... and you're welcome, you stunning goddess you 

=Divals


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

I'm a young 31 1/2 and enjoying each minute. Am happy to be here and see so many other young people here on Dimensions.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

I'm 24... 25 next month


----------



## Caine

Jon Blaze said:


> Don't forget me!!



Jon, if you ain't there, who is gonna keep FAP in check? I need my main man there!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> Jon, if you ain't there, who is gonna keep FAP in check? I need my main man there!



Hey you're right. You get the angel wings. I'll try the tum-tum.


----------



## cynthialeigh

After lurking and being away for a while...

I'm 22, going on 23, and just got over my "I feel so old" crisis.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I feel old every time the youth at the church I've been going to for most of my life remind me how many of them have driver's licenses. *shudder*


----------



## collegeguy2514

cynthialeigh said:


> After lurking and being away for a while...
> 
> I'm 22, going on 23, and just got over my "I feel so old" crisis.



w00t somebody else from Louisiana


----------



## jjgreen14

I'm 23 turning 24 here in July


----------



## Caine

jjgreen14 said:


> I'm 23 turning 24 here in July



Does not tell us squat about ya other than your age, PROVE YOUR A YOUNGLING!!! MORE DETAIL!!!


----------



## jjgreen14

like what?
I didn't get a chance to read the whole thread


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> Does not tell us squat about ya other than your age, PROVE YOUR A YOUNGLING!!! MORE DETAIL!!!



Youngling is a cute word.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> Girl, you got a very stunning smile and if you're looking to get yourself bigger or even are happy and want to stay the way you are, it don't matter, I'll tell ya now, if you ain't careful you might find Jon B at your door step with flowers in hand wanting to ask you out!
> You can sidebench yourself or accept that you are a hell of a lot better looking than you thought. :bow:



No way dude... After writing that nice comment, that beautiful girl is yours for the taking. I don't deserve that chance.


----------



## jimmi

Jon Blaze said:


> No way dude... After writing that nice comment, that beautiful girl is yours for the taking. I don't deserve that chance.



Hahaha, it's like you guys are fighting over me, except the exact opposite...agreeing over me? That makes no sense. This was funnier in my head...


----------



## supersoup

Jon Blaze said:


> Youngling is a cute word.



yuengling is a good beer...


just sayin.


----------



## AnnMarie

supersoup said:


> yuengling is a good beer...
> 
> 
> just sayin.



Are you in here offering booze to minors!!???? 

Don't make me chase you out.... lots of under 21s hanging out in here.


----------



## supersoup

AnnMarie said:


> Are you in here offering booze to minors!!????
> 
> Don't make me chase you out.... lots of under 21s hanging out in here.



you cheeky vixen you.

i'm simply stating, that being of age, i have bought and consumed this marvelous beverage.


----------



## Mathias

Graduating June 7th!


----------



## cactopus

supersoup said:


> you cheeky vixen you.
> 
> i'm simply stating, that being of age, i have bought and consumed this marvelous beverage.



Indeed... it is good. Quite tasty.

...for American beer.


----------



## Caine

AnnMarie said:


> Are you in here offering booze to minors!!????
> 
> Don't make me chase you out.... lots of under 21s hanging out in here.



No booze to under 21! I will personally spank ya if you're 18-20 and female if you touch a drop of booze!!!


----------



## Caine

jimmi said:


> Hahaha, it's like you guys are fighting over me, except the exact opposite...agreeing over me? That makes no sense. This was funnier in my head...



Well, we are the main force in here promoting younglings to make themselves known and know its not just a bunch of people 30+ there ar ethose borderliners and the mid range youngins.
Sides, hes a better match for ya, I'm just in this to know the younger crowd overall and get em out into the open.


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm pretty sure you'd like to spank them even if they DIDN'T, Caine  I'm on to you..

But there's a lot of girls in here... it's a pretty big job. I think you need an assistant, and I volunteer myself. 

=Divals


----------



## Jon Blaze

MattS19 said:


> Graduating June 7th!



Congrats Matt!


----------



## Caine

Divals said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd like to spank them even if they DIDN'T, Caine  I'm on to you..
> 
> But there's a lot of girls in here... it's a pretty big job. I think you need an assistant, and I volunteer myself.
> 
> =Divals



Dude, I already got someone better and hes a _*partner*_ Jon B, perhaps you've seen him around?


----------



## FatAndProud

Caine said:


> No booze to under 21! I will personally spank ya if you're 18-20 and female if you touch a drop of booze!!!



*sadness*


----------



## Allie Cat

Caine said:


> Dude, I already got someone better and hes a _*partner*_ Jon B, perhaps you've seen him around?



Ouch. That was mean..

=Divals


----------



## Caine

Divals said:


> Ouch. That was mean..
> 
> =Divals



Naw, he just beat you to it, you're more than welcome to help us police this thread


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine is right! Divals is the new thread sentinel!!!


----------



## Allie Cat

Um, go me? 

=Divals


----------



## RyanFA

I just turned 22 two days ago! Cinco De Mayo! I had too much tequila and margaritas.


----------



## ShellyBelly

I'm 21, and umm ... I'm not sure where I fit in as far as size goes ... perhaps a plumper? I'm not crazy about that word, but I'm definitely in the plump range.


----------



## butterflyblob

I'm 22.


----------



## tummy_lover_426

Wow go me the 2nd board post. I suppose I should be in this thread, being 19 going on 20 and all.


----------



## Catkin

Hey! Another 18 year-old here...turning 19 at the end of June. I'm just another BBW, who likes BHMs, but there don't seem to be many near me! Boo! You all seem to be hiding in the US! *sulks*


----------



## Caine

we are not! You're just hiding away in some other part of the world staying away from us!! Also, welcome to the Younglings!!!


----------



## Catkin

hey, if I could I'd hop on the next plane to the USA, just for all you guys! :wubu:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

22 here! I've been lurking around these boards for a few years now lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome aboard newly posting young people!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

haha thanks Jonny , Its good to be back here, I'll be writing some more stories for the boards soon!

-Jon


----------



## KnottyOne

Catkin said:


> Hey! Another 18 year-old here...turning 19 at the end of June. I'm just another BBW, who likes BHMs, but there don't seem to be many near me! Boo! You all seem to be hiding in the US! *sulks*



Wait... when you say Newcastle do you mean England or Delaware, cause if it's the U.S. one im kinda close, I'm from Philly lol


----------



## Catkin

Aww I'm in the English one sorry  lol


----------



## KnottyOne

Catkin said:


> Aww I'm in the English one sorry  lol



Meh, good for you, ya really dont wanna be stuck in this country for as long as I have been lol


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Twenty pages long. Lets see if we can get more out of the woodwork!


----------



## Caine

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Twenty pages long. Lets see if we can get more out of the woodwork!



Oh we will, we will, theres just so many here that are oh so shy, we need to draw em out still! What Say you Jon?


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

We will offer them free WoW accounts if they come out...

Plus free (epix and lewts) lawlz.....


Seriously I've never met another fa besides on the internet around my age, most of my friends joke with me for my preferences when it comes to ladies, but i dont care haha, but we need more people to come out with what they really like. Its hard, but its the truth and the truth is BBWs are where its at ! 

-Jon


----------



## Mathias

I despise WoW... Just my opinion.


----------



## Canadian

I'm twenty two, don't know what I'm supposed to do
or how to be, to get some more out of me.
I'm twenty two, so far away from all my dreams
I'm twenty two, twenty two, feeling blue.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86

20 year old FA checking in right here. I'll be 21 on July 31st.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Keep em coming!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Exactly!! Feel free to post!! We need to spread the word of this Fat Acceptance lite sight. Dimensions=Good  

Keep joining or I will be forced to display my hackneyed side split picture again!! MUAAHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## Phoenix

Alright everyone, you convinced me. Salutations! I'm 20 yrs old, FA college student. First time posting in the forums, but I've been around for some time now.

WHOAH...did I just come out of the FA closet!? [Frantically glances over shoulder]


----------



## liz (di-va)

come out come out come out! water's nice


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Water feels good ! who wants in the hot tub?


----------



## Caine

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Water feels good ! who wants in the hot tub?



I'll be sitting to the side waiting for some feminine giggling from the ladies before entering, no good with guys unless its a boys night at the Jacuzzi!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

hhaha if its a boys night in the tub.. I think the ladies might be inclined to crash our party?


----------



## Catkin

If this hot tub party has champagne and chocolate covered strawberries I'll be there!! :eat2: 


Oh yeah, and lots of guys being there wouldn't hurt too!


----------



## golden_buddha

I know I'm a little late in the thread but I fall into the 18 to 25 category, thought I'd say hi here too. I'm a "BHM"/fat guy, 18, but also a big FA.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Catkin said:


> If this hot tub party has champagne and chocolate covered strawberries I'll be there!! :eat2:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and lots of guys being there wouldn't hurt too!



jump in!! haha lots o chocolate here!


----------



## Vrai

Caine said:


> Hey, its been said there aren't enough young people on the boards, as far as I know, theres about 5 of us, off the top of my head theres myself at 21, and Jon Blaze at 18.
> So to define youngsters, I'm wondering where the 18-25 year old crowd is at here. post if you're in the age group if you're a FA, BBW, FFA, BHM etc. and anything else if you want.
> Also, if anyone outside the age range feels like they belong, just follow up but say how old you like to act over being your age!



I'm in that age range, 22, FFA. I'm with a 25, BHM.


----------



## Caine

UMBROBOYUM said:


> hhaha if its a boys night in the tub.. I think the ladies might be inclined to crash our party?



dude, we tell em its a guys night in the tub for us to hang and party, they will come, who can resist a couple o'nerds like us?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Did someone say nerds?



*whips out chessboard and puts on LOTR movies*


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Caine said:


> dude, we tell em its a guys night in the tub for us to hang and party, they will come, who can resist a couple o'nerds like us?



Shh! lol all we have to do is talk wow talk and play mtg and argue about the mechanics of starwars the original.... it'll work right? plus some table top Btech or DnD might reel them in?


----------



## Caine

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Shh! lol all we have to do is talk wow talk and play mtg and argue about the mechanics of starwars the original.... it'll work right? plus some table top Btech or DnD might reel them in?



I think its start with MTG, move on to WoW and THEN ARgue Star Wars Mechanics. we won't need to go much farther, Star Wars is always a sure fire bet.


----------



## Big Pun

Hello everyone,

I have been following Dimensions for about two years, but this is my first post. (Well, second I introduced myself on the main forum)  

Name: Paul
Age: 22
Location: Northern California
Profession: Student/ Student intern at CA Fish & Game
Music: hip hop
Likes: BBW, travelling, food, bars and clubs, concerts, sports, video games, computer games, movies 
Dislikes: Mean people, republicans (in general), capitalism
About me: Part time student majoring in anthropology.

"Closet FA" until now. I have always been attracted to bigger woman, however until recently I never had the courage to ask out bigger woman. Mostly because of social pressure. During middle school and high school, I always felt that I would be ridiculed for going out with bigger woman. I was never really attacted to thinner woman and nothing serious ever happened  

Over the past year and a half, I have been able to shake these unjust social perceptions, and had two very good relationships with BBW  

I have always been fairly thin and active up throught high school, playing water polo and swimming. I also taught snowboarding two years ago. However since I have been in college I have put on a few pounds myself (beer and pizza :eat2: ) and I enjoy it.

Anyways thanks for reading this post!


----------



## Candide

23 year old, BHM/geek reporting in. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome aboard Big Pun and Candide.


----------



## skinnygrl

Hey, I'm 20 here. Defintitely a FA


----------



## Jon Blaze

skinnygrl said:


> Hey, I'm 20 here. Defintitely a FA



What's up son? ^_^


----------



## Allie Cat

Jon Blaze said:


> What's up son? ^_^



With a name like 'skinnygrl' I'd suspect that your 'son' is actually a girl 

=Divals


----------



## Jon Blaze

Divals said:


> With a name like 'skinnygrl' I'd suspect that your 'son' is actually a girl
> 
> =Divals



I was being random: DUHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## ahtnamas

22 here.. Mentally however, it has yet to be decided


----------



## pinuptami

21 here darling!


----------



## Franklyn

I'm 27... but 22 at heart - lol


----------



## UberAris

Franklyn said:


> I'm 27... but 22 at heart - lol



LoL rock on man


----------



## love dubh

Franklyn said:


> I'm 27... but 22 at heart - lol



Oh haaaaaaai. You come here offen?


----------



## distanceFA

20...so close to alcohol....


----------



## Caine

The Thread is officially legal now!!! Get it some booze!!!


----------



## Catkin

Mwahahah some of us are already legal at 18! Hooray for UK drinking laws!!


----------



## ebonyprincess

Franklyn said:


> I'm 27... but 22 at heart - lol





Whoa how lucky are you to live in Japan, ive always wanted to go but i don't think it will be very ssbbw friendly LOL


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Well, I'm gonna guess, since this thread has been around so long, that I already posted. Anyway! Here i go again! I'm 23 now. Dunno if that is still "young" but I like to think of myself as such!  Makes me wish I had me an FA to enjoy the youthfulness with! 

On an unrelated note, I went to the Doc today and found that I am creeping dangerously to 300, quite unexpectedly. Hurrah young-ness-ish!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

im about 20 and my sweet lady love is only a few months behind me


----------



## Tychondarova

I am 19, and have been sailing the vast seas of the Internet being an FA since I was 14. FA at birth.

-Ty


----------



## Littleghost

25 and going on my 15th mid-life crisis.:blink:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Littleghost said:


> 25 and going on my 15th mid-life crisis.:blink:



amen >_> >_>


----------



## Accept

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Shh! lol all we have to do is talk wow talk and play mtg and argue about the mechanics of starwars the original.... it'll work right? plus some table top Btech or DnD might reel them in?



Dude, MTG reels the ladies in. Just weed out the smelly gamer friends and provide them with an elf deck. Never fails. ;0


----------



## Allie Cat

Accept said:


> Dude, MTG reels the ladies in. Just weed out the smelly gamer friends and provide them with an elf deck. Never fails. ;0



I've always played magic with my girlfriends  Though they've tended to prefer cats/leonin or angels.

=Divals


----------



## Caine

Accept said:


> Dude, MTG reels the ladies in. Just weed out the smelly gamer friends and provide them with an elf deck. Never fails. ;0



Elf Decks = easy kills to me, Sides, R/B control anburn, oh somuch better, you want to impress? get a winning deck.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

I'd prefer a video game/good anime/weird music geek personally.


----------



## Accept

Caine said:


> Elf Decks = easy kills to me, Sides, R/B control anburn, oh somuch better, you want to impress? get a winning deck.



The idea is not to _kill_ them dude. Otherwise any 4x Wrath deck will toast em. The idea is to give them exponential craziness like Priest of Titania and Wellwisher that your deck can't deal with and then be like, "Man, are you sure this is your first time? You've got like a billion life! There's no way I can kill you now!" Then, with a buffer zone of a giant amount of life, they're free to practice their combat tricks without fear of reprisal.

Like, the point is not to crush 'em and "show them who's boss"! They'll never want to play again. Unless you get one of the unusually determined and competitive chicas.


----------



## Caine

Accept said:


> The idea is not to _kill_ them dude. Otherwise any 4x Wrath deck will toast em. The idea is to give them exponential craziness like Priest of Titania and Wellwisher that your deck can't deal with and then be like, "Man, are you sure this is your first time? You've got like a billion life! There's no way I can kill you now!" Then, with a buffer zone of a giant amount of life, they're free to practice their combat tricks without fear of reprisal.
> 
> Like, the point is not to crush 'em and "show them who's boss"! They'll never want to play again. Unless you get one of the unusually determined and competitive chicas.



Nah, don't get me wrong, that deck is for putting upstart pansies in their place.


----------



## lollak

21,220lbs male here.I am really really happy to see a big big big crowd of youngester.It feels really good when you see you are surrounded by people just like you!


----------



## Jon Blaze

lollak said:


> 21,220lbs male here.I am really really happy to see a big big big crowd of youngester.It feels really good when you see you are surrounded by people just like you!



Welcome aboard to the board!! ^_^

Someone get me a new welcome quote.


----------



## Catkin

lollak said:


> 21,220lbs male here.I am really really happy to see a big big big crowd of youngester.It feels really good when you see you are surrounded by people just like you!



...I read that as you being 21,220lbs first :doh: But anyways, welcome!


----------



## Allie Cat

Catkin said:


> ...I read that as you being 21,220lbs first :doh: But anyways, welcome!



Heh, so did I 

=Divals


----------



## Caine

Jon Blaze said:


> Welcome aboard to the board!! ^_^
> 
> Someone get me a new welcome quote.



Haylo!
Good to have ya!
Welcome into the folds 
SHALOM!!!
hey hey:bow: 
Good to have ya!

Some examples or some you can use


----------



## jimbo

Name: James
Age: 19
Location: Norwich, UK
Occupation: Student
Music: Twang, Killers, Kooks, Coldplay, Interpol
Likes: Sailing, Shopping, People watching
Dislikes : Sprouts, Chavs, BNP members
About me: 5'8, 190lbs, Brown hair and deep blue eyes.

Sometimes im very confident and outgoing and othertimes im very shy and introvert. Im quite a laid back person and im off to America in 3 weeks to teach sailing all summer and I cant wait. Im going to a camp in New York state and its going to be brilliant. Im single and bored to teehee


----------



## Catkin

Heya!! It's always nice to see people from that UK  

Is that the Camp America thingy that you're talking about? We had a load of people advertising it around the campus here - looked really good, but I was too scared to do it this year lol! Might do it next year


----------



## jimbo

Yeah I it is a camp America thingy hehe. You should! Its going to be a brilliant summer. What uni are you at, what are you studying?


----------



## MsGreenLantern

I've met several UK guys in that program I think. Its amazing....because it brings UK guys to me!! Ehem...and its a good educational experience and all...


----------



## jimbo

hehe, My camp is on the border with PE, maybe you will meet another teehee


----------



## bonestodust

20 year old male. I had a different account here, but I don't like the name anymore and almost never used it.


----------



## Aurora

21 here, I don't think I've replied to this thread yet.


----------



## AgentSkelly

I'm 21 and seem like the only 21 year old in chat....

I'm also single and snuggly


----------



## Jon Blaze

bonestodust said:


> 20 year old male. I had a different account here, but I don't like the name anymore and almost never used it.



Hmmm... I think you could have had that changed, but what the hey. Scch--welcome!! ^_^


----------



## Jon Blaze

AgentSkelly said:


> I'm 21 and seem like the only 21 year old in chat....
> 
> I'm also single and snuggly


Welcome!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Aurora said:


> 21 here, I don't think I've replied to this thread yet.



Hey Aurora! Good to see you replied to the thread! Welcome back!


----------



## Lear

physically: 19
Taste in movies and music: 50+ (So what if some of my favorite movies are in black and white?)

FA/BHM/Mutual Gainer
weight 325-ish


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lear said:


> physically: 19
> Taste in movies and music: 50+ (So what if some of my favorite movies are in black and white?)
> 
> FA/BHM/Mutual Gainer
> weight 325-ish



Welcome!! Your music and movie taste are perfectly fine. I'm not much of a movie person, but I do listen to many genres of music: To include things like classical.


----------



## runawayf1ve

I'm 22 here! So awesome to see all these cool people here.


----------



## Tom_UK_86

I'm 21 years old, puts me in the younger bracket too i guees!


----------



## Nastya_Loves

:happy: I'm 19... 20 in a 3 months .....

But my minds it's from a 3 year old lol!!!


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

I am 25... just turned it last month


----------



## Athena9950

I'm 23 years old!
I'm really into SSBBWs
But I'm pretty small
6'0'' 130 lbs


----------



## nrj1986

Though I have been lurking for quite a while this is my first post. But I think this is a good opportunity to say hello. I'm a 21 year old student from Germany and would consider myself a BHM (about 5'11 and 235 lbs) and FA. 
Yeah...that's it basically...


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal

Hi!
I'm 24 and I really adore SSBBWs.
I weigh around 280 now.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome to the boards new youngins.


----------



## qwertyman173

Hey there, I am a 20 year old FA from the UK... Names Andy....


----------



## Tom_UK_86

This post is brilliant

I always thought I was one of the very few younger people in the FA BBW community now I know deffinately that there is large number of us out there. 

im very happy to learn i am not alone

Tom x


----------



## diggers1917

I suppose, being a 19 (soon to be 20) year old FA, I should post on this thread - stand and be counted!


----------



## DrunkenNinjaFA

I'm Nate Dogg(or so some friends have decided to call me)
I'm 22 1/2 (yes I still count that stuff!)
Certainly a FA, but have been known to act very 'feeder-ish' on occasion.
As far as personality, I teeter-totter between a soft spoken intellectual, and a rowdy, loud-mouthed Irishman! Quite a good balance, IMHO.

And recently met what very well could be my dream-girl! (&Lil' Jon Voice)Yeeeeeeeah!(/voice)


----------



## stillblessed23

21 and loving every minute of it lol


----------



## Alysander

19 now will be twenty in a few months


----------



## TheNowhereMan

you all know i'm a youngin just turned 20 about a week ago haha!


----------



## buttslmao

I'm 24, but I've been lovin on them big girls since high school. It looks like our generation may help change what our parent's generation started. I'm looking at YOU Twiggy  (although she does have a GREAT singing voice, I'll give her that)


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

I'm at the tender age of 20 and I'm about to turn 21 in September and be Legal baby! I'm only going to be drinking coolers I mean my Neighbor has seen me drink before and I can't wait to go down to my Uncle's on Christmas and drink a Apple Martini and not feel wrong for drinking it I'm only going to just drink one drink.


----------



## Silversnake418

I'm 18! But I've been lurking since I was 13 maybe?


----------



## ChubbyFA

I'm a 19 year old FA


----------



## lordsathien

25 year old, 300+ pound bisexual gainer and FA here.


----------



## TrentQ3

I'm 27 here... currently in Ohio, but hope to move out here soon. Very weak for the women with dark complexion


----------



## Kareda

26 and BBW here!


----------



## kenny

i am 18 and all feedee


----------



## Solarbip

I'm 25. And looking for an FFA.


----------



## exile in thighville

i don't feel like combing through all these pages to see if i posted here already a long time ago. i'm 14. nice to meet you all.


----------



## phatfatgirl

I also don't feel like flipping through sooo many pages lol i have been glancing though  I'm a 26 year old ssbbw :bow:


----------



## benzdiesel

18.75, rounds up to 19


----------



## AnnMarie

dan ex machina said:


> i don't feel like combing through all these pages to see if i posted here already a long time ago. i'm 14. nice to meet you all.



Quit it, you. Having enough trouble keeping the chid'ren off here.


----------



## Caine

Man I love this thread, haven't been to it in ages!!! Man 3 more pages since I was last here?!? SHIT!!!

Well, I got some good news, I am one year less to being a youngling here, I am now today 22 years old!!! WOOT WOOT!!! Got school on my birthday, hoorah!!! Aight, gonna jet, catch y'all later


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> Man I love this thread, haven't been to it in ages!!! Man 3 more pages since I was last here?!? SHIT!!!
> 
> Well, I got some good news, I am one year less to being a youngling here, I am now today 22 years old!!! WOOT WOOT!!! Got school on my birthday, hoorah!!! Aight, gonna jet, catch y'all later



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE CAINE!


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Caine and everybody else - - -

Since you were wondering about "youngsters" and "the 18-25 year old crowd", I thought I should post a reply, even though thread was created some months ago.

I happen to belong to that crowd. That is, i turned 23 this April. I guess that makes me a "youngster" (?), even though I sometimes feel older than I actually am. I consider myself to be an FA.

As is evident from this thread, there are a lot more than "about five" of us "youngsters" here, and I'm happy to see this. It's nice to know that many age groups are represented here.

I don't post a lot here for the time being, and one of the reasons is I'm kind of busy reading what you all nice people have already written! ;-) I'll try to catch up - - -

Take care!

/ CuslonGodibb



Caine said:


> Hey, its been said there aren't enough young people on the boards, as far as I know, theres about 5 of us, off the top of my head theres myself at 21, and Jon Blaze at 18.
> So to define youngsters, I'm wondering where the 18-25 year old crowd is at here. post if you're in the age group if you're a FA, BBW, FFA, BHM etc. and anything else if you want.
> Also, if anyone outside the age range feels like they belong, just follow up but say how old you like to act over being your age!


----------



## Kaz

Solarbip said:


> I'm 25. And looking for an FFA.



If that's you on the myspace page.... Wow your cute!!


----------



## Silversnake418

I'm a youngster so I guess I belong here


----------



## Orpheus

This is my first post, but I wanted to give a shout out to all the young people who know themselves so well so young, esp. Blaze! You're awesome.

I'm 19 (20 next week) and a feeder/FA who has lurked here before, but it wasn't until I met Ned Sontag on the street two weeks ago that I realized that these communities aren't just "lives on the side" for some people. I thought I'd come back and actually post this time. Good to hear from you all.


----------



## sprint45_45

i am 18, so i guess i belong here


----------



## exile in thighville

AnnMarie said:


> Quit it, you. Having enough trouble keeping the chid'ren off here.



I'm like the R. Kelly of dimensions...i just keep bringings em backz


----------



## Seth Warren

dan ex machina said:


> I'm like the R. Kelly of dimensions...i just keep bringings em backz




Do you need a hug?


----------



## Renaissance Woman

dan ex machina said:


> I'm like the R. Kelly of dimensions...


You want to pee on me? :huh:


----------



## JimboÂ°

The 27 july , i'll have 24 years old.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

i just turned 21 in april. it feels good to be totally legal now


----------



## R. Mutt

Hey, um 23 here so i still qualify for this youngster business for a bit longer.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Wow,there seems to be an influx since I was last on! I'm so happy to come back to so many new optio...I mean new friends to talk to.  eh.hehe Message me youngins! 

(23 for those who don't know from earlier in the postings)


----------



## exile in thighville

Seth Warren said:


> Do you need a hug?



Only if you're heaven :wubu:


----------



## Dantes524

I'm one of the 'youngsters', at 20, but I feel like a grumpy old man.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

I'm 19, but I also feel old man-like. I prefer audio cassets to CDs and I can't figure out how to get an mp3 file onto the mp3 player. I got a cell phone a year ago and it was against my will. I'm going into the present kicking and screaming.


----------



## CuslonGodibb

I might as well join you two in this "feel old man-like" thing - - -

I am 23, but I somewhat feel older. I guess it shows the most when it comes to music; I'm definitely not up to date when it comes to "music of the young generation". I still listen to old 78-recordings every now and then, and just like Fuzzy Necromancer I have preferred audio cassettes to CDs for a long time. However, since I bought my MP3-player - I was convinced to do so by my aunt - I have more and more switched to CDs. But I think CDs are a lot more vulnerable than audio cassettes.

Hm - - - This must be very interesting for you all to know! *not*

/ CuslonGodibb



Dantes524 said:


> I'm one of the 'youngsters', at 20, but I feel like a grumpy old man.


 


Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I'm 19, but I also feel old man-like. I prefer audio cassets to CDs and I can't figure out how to get an mp3 file onto the mp3 player. I got a cell phone a year ago and it was against my will. I'm going into the present kicking and screaming.


----------



## AmyRedd84

Well I am 23, just had a birthday! You said to post here if you are young between 18-25. 

So Hi, I am new to this so I am still learning but I wanted to say hi and let you know that I am apart of the young crowd.


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Happy belated birthday, then, AmyRedd84! And welcome here! I hope you'll like it here.

/ CuslonGodibb



AmyRedd84 said:


> Well I am 23, just had a birthday! You said to post here if you are young between 18-25.
> 
> So Hi, I am new to this so I am still learning but I wanted to say hi and let you know that I am apart of the young crowd.


----------



## Blackjack

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I'm 19, but I also feel old man-like. I prefer audio cassets to CDs and I can't figure out how to get an mp3 file onto the mp3 player. I got a cell phone a year ago and it was against my will. I'm going into the present kicking and screaming.



Bones? Is... that.........you?







*Adjusts toupee*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackjack said:


> Bones? Is... that.........you?
> 
> *Adjusts toupee*



When I read this beside your avatar.... it kind of wrecked me

Just thought you really needed to know that


----------



## Blackjack

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When I read this beside your avatar.... it kind of wrecked me
> 
> Just thought you really needed to know that



Woulda been better if my avatar was Shat instead of Ahnuld, but whatever.


----------



## Wagimawr

<----- Shatner.

Problem solved.


----------



## Wagimawr

CuslonGodibb said:


> I'm definitely not up to date when it comes to "music of the young generation". I still listen to old 78-recordings every now and then, and just like Fuzzy Necromancer I have preferred audio cassettes to CDs for a long time. However, since I bought my MP3-player - I was convinced to do so by my aunt - I have more and more switched to CDs. But I think CDs are a lot more vulnerable than audio cassettes.


Cassettes?

CASSETTES?

Dude, unless you're talking reel-to-reel or (maybe!) good-quality [insert-preferred-number-of-tracks-here-]-track carts, tape is muy lame. :doh:  

If you MUST go vintage, go vinyl. :bow:


----------



## pudgy

Hey all! My name is Tony, and I'm a brand-spanking 20 years old! I'm fairly new here, and it's so good to be apart of this.


----------



## winndich

Hi, I'm also 20.


----------



## CuslonGodibb

Yes, cassettes! I have a whole chest of drawers full of them! ;-)

But as a matter of fact, I DO have reel-to-reel tapes, too. They were given to me by an older relative of mine, and are full of recordings from the fifties and onwards - - -

You mention vinyl, and you can relax; I do have a bunch of vinyl recordings, too! But I've somewhat realized, lately, that I ought to convert to CDs. I guess I am what some people call a "slow starter" - - - ;-p

/ CuslonGodibb



Wagimawr said:


> Cassettes?
> 
> CASSETTES?
> 
> Dude, unless you're talking reel-to-reel or (maybe!) good-quality [insert-preferred-number-of-tracks-here-]-track carts, tape is muy lame. :doh:
> 
> If you MUST go vintage, go vinyl. :bow:


----------



## mickyj

I'm 25! I actually replied to a thread many months back stating that the reason I don't go to any of the BBW club nights was because there aren't any people there in my age group.
Most of the men I see in photos on the club websites look old enough to be my father.
The women, though attractive also seem a little mature for me. No offence intended


----------



## qwertyman173

mickyj said:


> the reason I don't go to any of the BBW club nights was because there aren't any people there in my age group.



Yeah, that does seem to be the case


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet

Hey-howdy-hey. I'm Rob, and a recently-minted 22-year-old from Philly. I lurk a lot, but I'm trying to break out of that, so... hi!


----------



## Gspoon

I am 18, I am so young!!!!!!!!

/cuddles up with Winnie the Pooh bear!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

welcome new comers!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gspoon said:


> I am 18, I am so young!!!!!!!!
> 
> /cuddles up with Winnie the Pooh bear!




I was about to tell you how hot you are again until you guilted me with Pooh bear


----------



## troubadours

i turn twenty next month :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze

troubadours said:


> i turn twenty next month :bow:



ALL RIGHT!  
Hey Dan! Get that birthday thread ready NOW!


----------



## secretsquirrel

<-----------18...young


----------



## Caine

troubadours said:


> i turn twenty next month :bow:



Welcome Troubadours!


----------



## Caine

secretsquirrel said:


> <-----------18...young



Ah, but you have so much going for now!


----------



## Wheazz

>.> I'm currently at the tender, young age of 18. But soon to be older! Well...not _too_ soon, but technically i'm becoming older right now. And now. Well, i'm going to sit here and get older. 

Hello fellow young whippersnappers!


----------



## KevMoney

Wow, I feel old, not because I am actually old, just a little overwhlemed with my master's thesis. I just turned 25 and there's nothing like writing some 100+ pages on fish nutrition to make you feel your age...which ironically is why I'm here, procrastinating at 2:20am. Anyway, 25, male, graduate student at Delaware State University, soon to return home to RI.

AnnMarie, since you'll probably end up reading this, does this mean I'm too old? lol, just thought I'd ask.

Great post though, seriously, just fantastic - and a shot in the dark, if people under 21 are disappointed about not being able to go to the Vegas Bash, why not try to (at least maybe on a local level) get a small impromptu together, I have no clue, maybe it's ridiculous, and it would require a veritable ass-load of work...maybe I've been working for 10 hours a day staring at a computer. No clue. Just go ahead and disregard it if it is LOL - I won't take any offense to it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

KevMoney said:


> Wow, I feel old, not because I am actually old, just a little overwhlemed with my master's thesis. I just turned 25 and there's nothing like writing some 100+ pages on fish nutrition to make you feel your age...which ironically is why I'm here, procrastinating at 2:20am. Anyway, 25, male, graduate student at Delaware State University, soon to return home to RI.
> 
> AnnMarie, since you'll probably end up reading this, does this mean I'm too old? lol, just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Great post though, seriously, just fantastic - and a shot in the dark, if people under 21 are disappointed about not being able to go to the Vegas Bash, why not try to (at least maybe on a local level) get a small impromptu together, I have no clue, maybe it's ridiculous, and it would require a veritable ass-load of work...maybe I've been working for 10 hours a day staring at a computer. No clue. Just go ahead and disregard it if it is LOL - I won't take any offense to it.



I'm 24 so I don't think you're too old <.<

Nice to meet you =)


----------



## Caine

hey, if you're under 25, you are not EVEN remotely old!!! sides, good to have 2 more youngsters!!!


----------



## qwertyman173

KevMoney said:


> Great post though, seriously, just fantastic - and a shot in the dark, if people under 21 are disappointed about not being able to go to the Vegas Bash, why not try to (at least maybe on a local level) get a small impromptu together.



Hi Kev and welcome  


I think we are spread out too thinly for anything big to happen, but a small one may work, even if it is just 4 or 5 people. The trouble is from a UK perspective a lot of the club nights seemed to be aimed at slightly older people, more in their 30s than late teens early 20s. It sucks I know.


----------



## kilo riley

i'm 31 . I accuse this thread of age discrimination


----------



## Jon Blaze

kilo riley said:


> i'm 31 . I accuse this thread of age discrimination



There's another thread for "Geezers," (And that got mad when I jumped in  ) so don't go there. *Snaps Fingers*


----------



## Dummy Rum

I'm 21 and an FA. Been lurking since I was far too young to visit such a site. Not much to say about myself, though.


----------



## TheGuyWithTheFace

19 and legal drinking age here haha. But to be honest...doesn't feel too different from 18...


----------



## Britannia

I've been 18 for less than a month... FFA/would-be feeder.


----------



## qwertyman173

So many youngsters..... If only we could have a meetup


----------



## Caine

we live too far from one another, cause otherwise that would rock


----------



## Korota

I'm 21, but I sure don't feel like it. I was expecting some big breakthrough where I went from feeling like a kid/teen to feeling like an adult, but I guess that doesn't actually happen.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

The secret is to never start feeling like an adult. Never cross that line.


----------



## frankman

23 for another three-or-so weeks. 

I'm surprised to see so many "youngsters" was the word right? I don't know why though, I just always figured that these sort of communities were the zone of not-so-hip 40 year olds, jacking off to one another's saucy comments. Man was I mistaking... Not that there's anything wrong with 40 year olds, or youngsters, or jacking off, or with the saucy comments. 

In a very ill-written, stumbling but well-ment way I guess this post was intended as a compliment, so... Well, there you are. You're all great.


----------



## marlowegarp

The test should concern early to mid-nineties Nicktoons. If you remember those, you're old enough, if you sought them out when they were out of your cultural trajectory, you're all right in my book.

I'm 23.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Goooooo Rocko's Modern Life! Woot! Also, Pete & Pete. I know that wasn't a cartoon, but it rocked mighty heavily.



marlowegarp said:


> The test should concern early to mid-nineties Nicktoons. If you remember those, you're old enough, if you sought them out when they were out of your cultural trajectory, you're all right in my book.
> 
> I'm 23.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Renaissance Woman said:


> Goooooo Rocko's Modern Life! Woot! Also, Pete & Pete. I know that wasn't a cartoon, but it rocked mighty heavily.




Ohhh, be still, my beating heart  lol ... I loved Rocko!


----------



## marlowegarp

Renaissance Woman said:


> Goooooo Rocko's Modern Life! Woot! Also, Pete & Pete. I know that wasn't a cartoon, but it rocked mighty heavily.



Pete and Pete is one of the best shows of all time. Did you know Artie went on to be in Carnivale?


----------



## Caine

So how many of you ar ein So Cal? and how many are in NY? or East coast? lessee if ameet up is possible boys and girls!!!


----------



## Allie Cat

We should totally have a Pittsburgh meet-up *can't travel far out of the area *

=Divals


----------



## MsGreenLantern

^.^ I live an hour from Pitt. Totally get it together! And might I just say for the record..older pete was totally cute!! And any show with the B52's singing the theme is okay in my book. I was a dweeb and watched Clarrisa explains it all.


----------



## Allie Cat

Sweet. Pittsburgh meetup at my place tonight 

...sorry, that was rather crude 

=Divals


----------



## J34

Yup here representing northern Jersey. Im nearing 20. WHich I believe is the age that qualifies you as an adult, or is that 21? I wouldn't maind having a meeting or anything. However I think is awfully close towards fall semester. I dont know about you guys but my majors are very demanding!

I remember "Rocko's Modern Life" and "Pete and Pete", those were two of my favorite shows before they took them off, WHY? Anyone remember "Are you Afraid of the Dark", and "All That"? Or how about "Legends of the Hidden Temple"?


----------



## lpssway

I'm eighteen years old, an FA, and a BHM from Jersey.

Whoa, all of these old shows mentioned... I feel so old now. I remember all of them, that's all I watched as a kid.


----------



## ~da rev~

I'm 19. Turning 20 in.....April.....Damnit.


----------



## Danyull

I'm 18 now, I was 17 when I first joined, I made some friends, whom have probably forgot me ^^;;

Yeah my fault for joining so soon, I've been A FA for 3 years. Well one would assume that with my chain of girlfriends I've had ^^.


----------



## Caine

Welcome one and all youngsters!!!


----------



## Fan~Girl

Hey all, 

I'm a female feedee from the UK and today ... I turned 18  So my dim account opened itself back up xD Got a birthday e-mail and I thought I'd come and check in. 

So .... hi!


----------



## Danyull

Fan~Girl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a female feedee from the UK and today ... I turned 18  So my dim account opened itself back up xD Got a birthday e-mail and I thought I'd come and check in.
> 
> So .... hi!




Hail, ye from the UK, from what parts do you come?

I come from the land of Brum!

XD


----------



## qwertyman173

Great, another person from the UK!


----------



## Caine

Fan~Girl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a female feedee from the UK and today ... I turned 18  So my dim account opened itself back up xD Got a birthday e-mail and I thought I'd come and check in.
> 
> So .... hi!



Darn it! Why are all the cute feedee girls usually in the UK when I find em?!?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> Darn it! Why are all the cute feedee girls usually in the UK when I find em?!?



Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Caine

Jon Blaze said:


> Because you touch yourself at night.



oh shush you, that sound sust sowrong to come from you


----------



## Delirious88

I'm 19 and a FA you could say


----------



## Caine

Delirious88 said:


> I'm 19 and a FA you could say



lol, not jsut an FA? lol, well then, welcome DElirious one! YOu're name is fitting.


----------



## ParliamentofOwls

I'm definitely lost and don't feel like reading much of this, but I just turned 20... and I'm mostly on the curvage boards  .


----------



## Caine

ParliamentofOwls said:


> I'm definitely lost and don't feel like reading much of this, but I just turned 20... and I'm mostly on the curvage boards  .



well then join the crew here!!!


----------



## Caine

ParliamentofOwls said:


> I'm definitely lost and don't feel like reading much of this, but I just turned 20... and I'm mostly on the curvage boards  .



well then join the crew here!!!


----------



## Delirious88

Caine said:


> lol, not jsut an FA? lol, well then, welcome DElirious one! YOu're name is fitting.


Sorry, I don't get your meaning. What do you mean by that?


----------



## Caine

confusion is delirium? aight bad joke on my part but you can't say it wasn't called for!


----------



## Delirious88

Caine said:


> confusion is delirium? aight bad joke on my part but you can't say it wasn't called for!


Well, I didn't know the lingo so yeah I guess I deserve that lol


----------



## bmann0413

I'm 18 in the good ol' state of Louisiana.... and I am a bonafide out-of-the-closet FA! But I think I'm a closet stuffer, though... lol


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion

20 from the north california. I don't think i was ever in the closet if thats even a proper term to use for the situation of wanting to romance fat chicks.


----------



## RacerX69

Hello everyone, my name is paul, im 19, im 5'7 and about 148 pounds. i live on the boarder of CT and NY. I recently came out of the closet a little while ago. FA to the bone and would definatly be a feedee or feeder! Im so happy to have found this site!


----------



## Gigantor

I've been on these forums for a long time, I am 18 now... Discovered them when I was 16, but didnt register until two days go 

I guess its because I am in college now and just far more free to pursue the things (and women) that I like, without fear of familial pressure etc.


----------



## NYSquashee

Guessing I still am accountable as being a youngster despite just turning 22 last Sunday.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gigantor said:


> I've been on these forums for a long time, I am 18 now... Discovered them when I was 16, but didnt register until two days go
> 
> I guess its because I am in college now and just far more free to pursue the things (and women) that I like, without fear of familial pressure etc.



Why are all the cute guys either in other countries or on the other side of this one?


----------



## Gigantor

Famouslastwords said:


> Why are all the cute guys either in other countries or on the other side of this one?



You are adorable


----------



## Famouslastwords

Thanks! Now move to Cali so we can hang out!


----------



## Gigantor

I'll work on that ;-) It's probably far more cheery there!


----------



## supersoup

orrrrrrr you can all move to ohio and hang out at my house.

and yes, i can post in this thread, i'm 24!!


----------



## Knyghtmare

I just turned 26... I'm close enough right?


----------



## CrazyGuy13

Dont remember if I posted here or not..but anyways, I'm 19, 20 in December.


----------



## Famouslastwords

supersoup said:


> orrrrrrr you can all move to ohio and hang out at my house.
> 
> and yes, i can post in this thread, i'm 24!!



Me too Soup. (I'm 24)

I think this calls for a lesbian kiss with your most awesomeness.


----------



## qwertyman173

Famouslastwords said:


> Why are all the cute guys either in other countries or on the other side of this one?



Why are all the cute girls in America?


----------



## BlondeAmbition

Awww. Growing up blows.

It's a sad day when you realize that you must check the _26-30yr old_ box on a questionaire. :doh:


----------



## Knyghtmare

BlondeAmbition said:


> Awww. Growing up blows.
> 
> It's a sad day when you realize that you must check the _26-30yr old_ box on a questionaire. :doh:



Exactly! :doh:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

BlondeAmbition said:


> Awww. Growing up blows.
> 
> It's a sad day when you realize that you must check the _26-30yr old_ box on a questionaire. :doh:



hugs*

your still a youngin!


----------



## vermillion

I'm only 23


----------



## luv_it_here

26 here - brand new to the site and LOVING it.

Drop a line anytime!


----------



## Caine

vermillion said:


> I'm only 23



YAY!!! The latest Youngin IS within the youngin limit! Welcome Vermillion!


----------



## zaklux

hey whats up, i'm zak and i'm 18


----------



## supersoup

Famouslastwords said:


> Me too Soup. (I'm 24)
> 
> I think this calls for a lesbian kiss with your most awesomeness.



done and done.


----------



## dubbs

just wanted to formally say my hello. i'm a 21yo fa from the philly area. i've been kind of a lurking creepster for awhile but it's only because you folks have a cool thing going here at dimensions


----------



## tony_gosiker

Hey all. I'm also a newb to the site. 23 here in the Land of the Rising Sun. I will be returning to the US soon, but no worries- I don't think that'll affect my age any. Well, maybe a day or two.


----------



## Love.Metal

I think I should start stepping out of the BHM/FFA boards every once and a while and feel the light of the other boards! Sheesh. 

Anyways, I'm 20 as of July. And just because I'm not a teenager anymore, that doesn't mean I no longer have undue angst. I'm full of it, lol :doh:


----------



## Wolfie7828

I've been 23 for about 2 months.


----------



## The Fat Man

Just turned 24.


----------



## sugarbabe

hey I just joined and I'm 22!


----------



## murk24

Hey people, I'm 21 right in the middle of the requested demographic. I hope I act more like I'm 30 than 21 but I probably act more like I'm 16. Oh well.


----------



## Amarintha

I'm only 20 :3 

I still need my trusty Fake ID to get into the Butterfly Lounge D:


----------



## Caine

Amarintha said:


> I'm only 20 :3
> 
> I still need my trusty Fake ID to get into the Butterfly Lounge D:



Woot, well then, looks like me an Famous got another BFL playmate! Hooray, bout time we get a little fresh blood to there!


----------



## Logansmommy913

i am 23 =)


----------



## bexy

im 25!! and new here! hey all!


bexy xox


----------



## Zekeman25

well im 25, which i guess is almost to old =P


----------



## weaverof

Hey I'm 23...in November.


----------



## Dhaos

I'm 22, or at least that's what's in my ID XD


----------



## MsGreenLantern

There is such a huge community of people in their low 20's now! It's so refreshing!! Welcome everyone!  including those not in their 20's too!


----------



## aer

23 from aus


----------



## fedoradragon

23 year old guy from southeastern PA, longtime lurker finally getting up the nerve to post


----------



## ChasingFall

About to be 19 in November!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome new youngins!


----------



## mediaboy

I am a twenty one year old FA. I live in Orange County CA and it seems the only people that go to size acceptance clubs within the "orange curtain" are between the ages of 35-55.


----------



## Caine

mediaboy said:


> I am a twenty one year old FA. I live in Orange County CA and it seems the only people that go to size acceptance clubs within the "orange curtain" are between the ages of 35-55.



UNTRUE!!! I'm 22 and hit up the clubs, and I've met several people my age there too! Also, Famouslastwords is a 24 BBW and she goes to them too like myself! Dude, ask around and you'll see, also, which clubs have ya gone to?


----------



## Johnnybiggs

18 from Buffalo


----------



## mediaboy

Caine said:


> UNTRUE!!! I'm 22 and hit up the clubs, and I've met several people my age there too! Also, Famouslastwords is a 24 BBW and she goes to them too like myself! Dude, ask around and you'll see, also, which clubs have ya gone to?



Bounce in LA and Butterfly lounge in OC.

I guess I'll have to try them both again, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gkisses

Newbie here.... 25 in Michigan


----------



## rockhound225

I'm 23 wonderful years old and I am proud to say that I am an FA. Not sure if'n I count as a BHM, but I am a bit of a big fella, 5'10" and 277 lb.


----------



## Prince Dyscord

I'm 25. Been coming to dimensions since I first got the net...which was at around 16. :-D


----------



## Gkisses

rockhound225 said:


> Not sure if'n I count as a BHM




I'd say so


----------



## ashy1

Another 24 here


----------



## Caine

we got any youngsters here in So Cal at all? so far we got only 3, any more out here?


----------



## J34

I believe I posted here before but once again nearly 20yr old guy from Northern Jersey. Been lurking since 2003? its been good to sign up its a wonderful community here


----------



## muthafarka2002

21, from australia


----------



## Kaloman

23, Europe, Czech republic:kiss2:


----------



## Gspoon

Caine said:


> we got any youngsters here in So Cal at all? so far we got only 3, any more out here?



Yeah, I live in So Cal. Its pretty nice down here


----------



## Caine

dang it, we need you 3 years older tho!!! 18 -20 can't get into bounce or BFL!!! Still good to have more So Cal youngsters!


----------



## asellus

17 cant help myself sometimes


----------



## Ash

Ouch.




Doom indeed.


----------



## Rhino1978

Well im 29 going on 19 does that count lol:eat1::eat1:


----------



## AnnMarie

asellus said:


> 17 cant help myself sometimes



Sorry, asellus, but you need to come back when you're over 18... thanks!


----------



## Bafta1

I was 25 when this thread began. Can I be an honorary member?


----------



## Famouslastwords

mediaboy said:


> Bounce in LA and Butterfly lounge in OC.
> 
> I guess I'll have to try them both again, thanks for the heads up!



You can catch me sporting some vampire fangs at the BFL this Saturday if you're interested. I'd love to meet someone else from this board.


----------



## Foolish Fool

ClashCityRocker said:


> 21 going on 200...talk about wise beyond my years


i'm similar. i'm 22 going on 48. i wouldn't say i'm wise, i've just seen and felt more things than most people my age.


----------



## Tooz

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm similar. i'm 22 going on 48. i wouldn't say i'm wise, i've just seen and felt more things than most people my age.



How do you know that for sure? >_>


----------



## Foolish Fool

Tooz said:


> How do you know that for sure? >_>


i've been referred to as a bitter old man in a prepubescent boy's body.
i can't argue.


----------



## Czechxican

I'm 20 about to be 21


----------



## mickyj

I'm pretty sure the social scene for twenty somethings in the U.S is flourishing, but in the U.K it's not. We have a club nite in London called Big Girls Paradise, which I understand to be quite a success. 

Now I have been single for sometime now. I am 6'2", well-built, 26 year old black male; well educated professional, and would very much like to meet a BBW or SSBBW, but for someone my age, it wouldn't be worth me going along to one of these nites unless I was looking for an older woman; say 35/40+, as they form the majority of those who attend. 

I must admit that I rarely ever approach women, and when I do they are always very distrusting, as they think I'm too good to be true, and therefore must only be after one thing, which simply isn't the case. It's even harder with BBWs and SSBBWs, because they simply think I'm not for real, and don't give me the time of day, but then spend the rest of the evening secretly looking at me. So where does a lonely guy like me go to meet a big beautiful woman in London?

I must admit that I have been told by female friends that women simply don't like nice guys.


----------



## synister_hero

new to the boards... at least new to posting... but anywho, 24 here!!!!


----------



## miss.pseudonym

19, I'm just a wee baby.


----------



## Caine

miss.pseudonym said:


> 19, I'm just a wee baby.



well ,welcome all 18-25, all the better here!


----------



## Famouslastwords

mickyj said:


> I'm pretty sure the social scene for twenty somethings in the U.S is flourishing, but in the U.K it's not. We have a club nite in London called Big Girls Paradise, which I understand to be quite a success.
> 
> Now I have been single for sometime now. I am 6'2", well-built, 26 year old black male; well educated professional, and would very much like to meet a BBW or SSBBW, but for someone my age, it wouldn't be worth me going along to one of these nites unless I was looking for an older woman; say 35/40+, as they form the majority of those who attend.
> 
> I must admit that I rarely ever approach women, and when I do they are always very distrusting, as they think I'm too good to be true, and therefore must only be after one thing, which simply isn't the case. It's even harder with BBWs and SSBBWs, because they simply think I'm not for real, and don't give me the time of day, but then spend the rest of the evening secretly looking at me. So where does a lonely guy like me go to meet a big beautiful woman in London?
> 
> I must admit that I have been told by female friends that women simply don't like nice guys.



Move to Cali please. I LOVE nice guys.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

In the famous words (well okay, maybe not so famous) of Evan Davis... "Nice guys finish last, but we get to sleep in." Look for that silver lining. Nice guys are certainly appreciated more in my mind, even if sometimes we get put on hold for others.


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Im 27, i just love BBW and always have or should I say BBB big beautiful butts! hahha


----------



## Outsidethebox

I'm 19. BBW and FFA.


----------



## Caine

Hey Famous, waddya mean, you want only boys?!? We need more BBW out here too!!! Ladies, come to Cali! Quick!


----------



## t3h_n00b

21

(can you believe that this forum requires messages to be of at least 10 characters? I was just going to post my age. So much for that pipe dream).


----------



## SoVerySoft

t3h_n00b said:


> 21
> 
> (can you believe that this forum requires messages to be of at least 10 characters? I was just going to post my age. So much for that pipe dream).



You could have: twenty one!


----------



## Silversnake418

sup dudes and dudettes? Haven't posted on here in awhile.


----------



## adasiyan

Guess i should put my hand up too, im 24


----------



## captaincane99

Twenty-three years, and quite a few pounds under my belt


----------



## SESouthendGuy

21 years 10 months 14 days 5 hours and 13 minutes

actually thats a lie but only because figuring it out would take up a valuable 5 minutes of my life


----------



## Ena

I'm 20..that counts right? LoL


----------



## JigglesLvr83

I'm new to the boards, but I'm in the age range - 24 baby!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome to the boards new kids.


----------



## Caine

Well well, looks like we got some fresh blood in here on dims! Welcome one and all!!!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Caine said:


> Hey, its been said there aren't enough young people on the boards, as far as I know, theres about 5 of us, off the top of my head theres myself at 21, and Jon Blaze at 18.
> So to define youngsters, I'm wondering where the 18-25 year old crowd is at here. post if you're in the age group if you're a FA, BBW, FFA, BHM etc. and anything else if you want.
> Also, if anyone outside the age range feels like they belong, just follow up but say how old you like to act over being your age!



I'm 22! And I still don't really know all the terms super well, so I'll just say I'm big and I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## toddjohnson

Brand new to the site.... 23, admirer (I think that's the term... I <3 curves, lol)


----------



## xenadrine

lurking for a while....but yeah 21 here.


----------



## toddjohnson

xenadrine said:


> lurking for a while....but yeah 21 here.



Congrats on your first post (though, I don't hardly feel qualified to be welcoming you when you have more seniority)


----------



## nasco877

hey im new im 19. im not to sure about the lingo yet but im def a FA.


----------



## AussieDude

Ann Marrie


> Willing/able cradle robber.
> 
> *passes out cards*



You can rob my cradle any time


----------



## Sasquatch!

Haven't visited in over a year. Things haven't changed much, which is cool.


----------



## BOXER

Caine said:


> Hey, its been said there aren't enough young people on the boards, as far as I know, theres about 5 of us, off the top of my head theres myself at 21, and Jon Blaze at 18.
> So to define youngsters, I'm wondering where the 18-25 year old crowd is at here. post if you're in the age group if you're a FA, BBW, FFA, BHM etc. and anything else if you want.
> Also, if anyone outside the age range feels like they belong, just follow up but say how old you like to act over being your age!



Im 23years deep!


----------



## chica

FFA est. 1983...mezmerized by big bellied men since....1983!? Haha.


----------



## Valentine

I'm a "youngster" too i suppose, just turned nineteen in the spring. Straight outta '88 bitches!


----------



## pdt

22, gaining off and on. Life gets in the way, haha.


----------



## Caine

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I'm 22! And I still don't really know all the terms super well, so I'll just say I'm big and I think it's gorgeous.



Welcome Seranade, BBW's are always welcome asis any person of any size here, and a BIG welcome to all the new people and the oldies comin back to check the youngster thread!
Always good to see new people.


----------



## intraultra

guess i'm a youngster too 
will be 22 in a couple of months.


----------



## Oaksearcher

Well, I'm 20, but I too have been a lurker for a few years now.


----------



## Windigo

I'm 20  We're not a small group at all


----------



## Caine

Nope, no longer, we youngsters are floating out and up to contest the rule of the adults!!! We march together!
Oh and welcome all new younglings to the thread!


----------



## Doc Spartan

Since I am only a wee lad of 21, I figure I should post on this thread as well. Youth Power!


----------



## Dragon_Merc

guess i'm the runt of the bracket....18


----------



## J34

Im nearly 20! Awesome that means Im still a teenager yet not fully an adult. Is that perfect balance of youth and adulthood that you will never have again. Enjoy the times people!!


----------



## Silversnake418

Dragon_Merc said:


> guess i'm the runt of the bracket....18



It's alright man I'm right there with ya


----------



## Yoshep

I'm turning 26 soon. that sounds so old to me lol but in reality i'm still on the lower end of the yardstick.


----------



## heydudes10

i'm 18..
jeeze you people are old!
(just kidding)


----------



## KurvyKaytee

another 18 year old heree

:]


----------



## Fairlight88

and I'm 19  Still quite young


----------



## katybug

I"m 24 (and single btw) lol


----------



## Fairlight88

katybug said:


> I"m 24 (and single btw) lol



and what a looker you are  I'm taken, but that doesn't stop me from making a compliment ^^ Any available single youngin's should hook up with you!


----------



## katybug

Fairlight88 said:


> and what a looker you are  I'm taken, but that doesn't stop me from making a compliment ^^ Any available single youngin's should hook up with you!



well thanks  you're quite cute yourself


----------



## Fairlight88

katybug said:


> well thanks  you're quite cute yourself



aww, thank you :blush:


----------



## LunaLove

20 here ^_^


----------



## Fairlight88

LunaLove said:


> 20 here ^_^


I noticed you on your paysite, and let me just say that I think you're really sexy


----------



## BlackKnight1239

18 here! *hi fives random people*


----------



## Caine

Nice we got another 5 newcomers here! Welcome one and all and especially the single ones! You never know but you MIGHT findsomeone here!


----------



## BlackKnight1239

Heh, that would be nice...


----------



## mreford

23 and a few months here. Been lurkin' forever tho.


----------



## golden_buddha

Hey, what's up. I'm new here, this is my second go round. Just thought I'd say hi.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ello ello!

Another one for your group....im Naomi, 23 from the Uk! How are you all? :happy:


----------



## DoctorBreen

I'm Alex, 18, from Staffs, UK. I'm good.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ohhhhh ello there Alex...someone from my part of the world! hehe! Well more or less anyway!


----------



## DoctorBreen

You're from the West Midlands too, I see. Not the most interesting of places, but generally humble and safe compared to other parts of England.


----------



## qwertyman173

London is where its at


----------



## LunaLove

Fairlight88 said:


> I noticed you on your paysite, and let me just say that I think you're really sexy



Hehe, thank you.. from ur avatar you look pretty good yourself! :wubu:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

well im 19 goin ON 20!  WEEEEEEEEEEE:eat1::eat2::wubu:


----------



## golden_buddha

You post on curvage too, don't you? I've seen you around, you're really cute.


----------



## gabbort

Hey everyone! 
How are we all today??


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

gabbort said:


> Hey everyone!
> How are we all today??


Good thank you gabbort! How are you?


----------



## gabbort

I'm great!!


----------



## Caine

hey hey, welcome all new youngsters! Good to have you all here and getting lively!


----------



## RoundaboutFan

I'm 21, and from So Cal. i've lurked these boards since I was about 16 or 17 I believe. Maybe longer. But hey, I'll be graduating college soon, and you gotta interact sometime, right?


----------



## pat70327

Hi, im 18 (19 in march) i live in the chicago area, but i go to school at Ohio State... so im also in columbus, I love bbws/ssbbws and i hope to meet a lot of new people here

Pat


----------



## pat70327

O yea i forgot to say missy_blue_eyez and luna love.... WOW! you two look great and im really lad to see you here, I hope to chat/meet sometime


----------



## Jester

Hey everyone, I'm John and I'm on the low end of the youngster spectrum, just 18 years old (18.5 if we're getting technical). I guess if I had to label myself it'd be as an FA, as well as a (on the smaller side) BHM.


----------



## jessi29

Hello.... I'm 25. BBW. Newbie.


----------



## Mezmerized187

well I'm 18 too..... I guess that I'm still considered a baby...::Cries:: I hate being the baby...


----------



## pat70327

Well I'm 18 ... 19 in march, and (I don't know why but) I really don't feel like a baby around here lol


----------



## Mezmerized187

I have always been the youngest... so i've always been the baby... I don't know why but maybe if I can finally be treated like an adult I wouldn't feel this way....


----------



## pat70327

lol ... i know what you mean

o yea i just looked at your profile... is that a pic of you? If so you look great


----------



## Mezmerized187

yea thats my senior picture from high school. It's one of the better pics of me. and thank you very much it's good to hear that.:kiss2:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

pat70327 said:


> Well I'm 18 ... 19 in march, and (I don't know why but) I really don't feel like a baby around here lol


Well hello there! I should spend more time looking at the younger models! HEHEHE  xxxxx Mr Pat....Welcome...from the Uk  xxxx


----------



## pat70327

Well missy_blue_eyez I dont know what your doing looking at all those old people (just kidding) ..... but obviously the youngsters is where its at!


----------



## qwertyman173

I am 20, and you guys are making me feel old 


I want to be 18 again!!!


----------



## Just_Jen

hey there, im a young-un..although im not thaat young..im 21..still a kitten, but old enough to be a fiesty one


----------



## pat70327

Happy to see ya Jen, Its great to see another pretty girl here... I'm new too (like 4 days ago lol)


----------



## Just_Jen

pat70327 said:


> Happy to see ya Jen, Its great to see another pretty girl here... I'm new too (like 4 days ago lol)



considering you've only been here 4 days you sure do get around! post wise i mean *ahem*


----------



## pat70327

Yea well you know i doo get around a lot... kinda the town bike! 




OF POSTS that is


----------



## Just_Jen

Love it! 

isnt it strange how even when you're young you start to feel old though..time is passing, oh woe is me..hmms !


----------



## pat70327

Yea I know what you mean... kinda odd?


----------



## justpengy

21 - FA

I've lurked here for ages - just never really posted.


----------



## Just_Jen

justpengy said:


> 21 - FA
> 
> I've lurked here for ages - just never really posted.



same age, acee!  get posting, it's fun *nod*


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

jessi29 said:


> Hello.... I'm 25. BBW. Newbie.



welcome to the boards!

welcome everyone! I havent checked this thread in awhile!


----------



## ilikeblackhats

just turned 18. desperately looking for a girl on the east coast...perhaps around my age, perhaps not :happy:


----------



## chublover350

24....just turned
:bow:


----------



## Nameless88888888

19 here. I dunno if FA is the right term for me, I just like big girls.

I figured I should post in a sorta introductory thread, cuz another thread just brought me out of lurking for a bit, and I'd feel silly having my only post to be in a thread about shaved vaginas. Sooo, yea.


----------



## Just_Jen

Nameless88888888 said:


> 19 here. I dunno if FA is the right term for me, I just like big girls.
> 
> I figured I should post in a sorta introductory thread, cuz another thread just brought me out of lurking for a bit, and I'd feel silly having my only post to be in a thread about shaved vaginas. Sooo, yea.



haha yus, it would be rather odd to just have a post about shaved vagina's..it'd be like a vagina lurker..which is quite probably scarier then it sounds teehee

but welcome anyway lurker


----------



## pat70327

Nameless88888888 said:


> 19 here. I dunno if FA is the right term for me, I just like big girls.
> 
> I figured I should post in a sorta introductory thread, cuz another thread just brought me out of lurking for a bit, and I'd feel silly having my only post to be in a thread about shaved vaginas. Sooo, yea.



Hey, welcome to the board! and yea, I'm pretty open minded, but Shaved vagina lurkers.... there not welcome here, JUST KIDDING... hope you like it here and I hope you post some more!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ohhhhhhhhhhh lots and lots of new people now  Im not alone.....


----------



## Jester

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh lots and lots of new people now  Im not alone.....



Yup, December is definitely the month of the newbie.


----------



## Silversnake418

Jester, I love your Avvy! TDK is gonna rock!


----------



## starbella

i'm 24..............


----------



## David Bowie

18 babyyyyyy
:bounce:

haha yusss!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

David Bowie said:


> 18 babyyyyyy
> :bounce:
> 
> haha yusss!!


Alright! hehe calm down!!!! Dont get too excited, your only gonna get older hehe


----------



## David Bowie

awww , way to rain on my parade haha


----------



## FluffRat

Oh, what the heck.

I am 23 and a half.


----------



## natesnap

I can finally admit it...I'm 20 and I'm not ashamed of it anymore.

/relief


----------



## supersoup

*basking in the glow of youth*

woot.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Yeah because being 20 is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad! Man, you've just been born! hehe! Ohhhhh just realised all of you in the states cant even drink til your 21 can you??? Ohhhh harsh!


----------



## jon_elephant

I'm only 19.


----------



## natesnap

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Yeah because being 20 is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad! Man, you've just been born! hehe! Ohhhhh just realised all of you in the states cant even drink til your 21 can you??? Ohhhh harsh!




Tipping really well at the bars remedies that predicament.


----------



## FluffRat

natesnap said:


> Tipping really well at the bars remedies that predicament.


That or make friends with the homeless guy begging change outside the liquor store.


----------



## Jester

FluffRat said:


> That or make friends with the homeless guy begging change outside the liquor store.



Or simply go to a college that happens to be 20 miles from the Canadian border. Legality solved. 

Bonus points if you've got the money and can travel the hour to Montreal.


----------



## natesnap

I'm torn. I'm only an hour from Canada but never have time to go there. I want poutine damnit.


----------



## holdrtight2

Hi I'm 23, just put BBW on the internet and this site came up. FA? I admire cute, caring and cuddly woman, and those traits happen to be common with BBW around here.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

holdrtight2 said:


> Hi I'm 23, just put BBW on the internet and this site came up. FA? I admire cute, caring and cuddly woman, and those traits happen to be common with BBW around here.


Starting off with the charm early I see! Flattery will get you everywhere hehe x


----------



## barnnabbus

I am fast leaving the much-hyped 21st year and looking forward to the wonderfully vast expanse that is the 22nd. I'm just biding my time until the big 2-5 when automobile renting rights are bestowed.


----------



## Amatrix

21... 22 on feb. 9th.

but!!

I act well... 21 still.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Guess there are more youngsters on this board than origionally thought, eh?

Well, I'm 21, but act around 35-45 most of the time, due to forced maturity. Ick! But I do try to act young! -flinches, gets crick in back- eh...ill be in my rocking chair...


----------



## ~da rev~

19 here. 20 in April.


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> Guess there are more youngsters on this board than origionally thought, eh?
> 
> Well, I'm 21, but act around 35-45 most of the time, due to forced maturity. Ick! But I do try to act young! -flinches, gets crick in back- eh...ill be in my rocking chair...



Awww.. *rubs your back* You didn't seem that old to me


----------



## AtlantisAK

Divals said:


> Awww.. *rubs your back* You didn't seem that old to me



Gosh, do I ever love backrubs..-enjoys-

By the way, are you stalking me? Lol. I see you on the streets, in chats, in forums....Everywhere!
btw, lol you better get your tushie on yahoo and chat with me and don't tell me you're too busy!


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> Gosh, do I ever love backrubs..-enjoys-
> 
> By the way, are you stalking me? Lol. I see you on the streets, in chats, in forums....Everywhere!
> btw, lol you better get your tushie on yahoo and chat with me and don't tell me you're too busy!



I'm too busy to stalk you  Besides, if I was stalking you, I'd be on yahoo more!

...and didn't I tell you about this forum to begin with? And you only saw me on the street once 

=Divals


----------



## AtlantisAK

Divals said:


> I'm too busy to stalk you  Besides, if I was stalking you, I'd be on yahoo more!
> 
> ...and didn't I tell you about this forum to begin with? And you only saw me on the street once
> 
> =Divals



Hah, maybe you're on invisible mode! Aha? Think of that? And maybe I've seen you on the street more than once....-googly eyes...becomes the stalker?-


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> Hah, maybe you're on invisible mode! Aha? Think of that? And maybe I've seen you on the street more than once....-googly eyes...becomes the stalker?-



Yikes! 

though usually when I'm on I _am_ on invisible mode...


----------



## SexyCanadian

hehe 23 and loving it


----------



## Slamaga

I'm 18 and I'm happy of it.


----------



## pat70327

Slamaga said:


> I'm 18 and I'm happy of it.



Same here.... but I'm 19 in march, I'm getting old


----------



## Jon Blaze

pat70327 said:


> Same here.... but I'm 19 in march, I'm getting old



BE QUIET! I'll be 21 in August. Simmer down child.


----------



## Blackjack

Jon Blaze said:


> BE QUIET! I'll be 21 in August. Simmer down child.



Hell, I'm already 21. It's not so bad as all that, and it ain't old.


----------



## Amatrix

if 21 is old... then im 22... and thats really old.



lol.

at least i survived that year... with my liver intact.


----------



## AnnMarie

Quiet down whippersnappers, all us geriatrics are trying to rest and watch our stories.


----------



## ucapaliuca

I'm but 23 though I like Matlock so perhaps age is merely an illusion?


----------



## natesnap

AnnMarie said:


> Quiet down whippersnappers, all us geriatrics are trying to rest and watch our stories.


 


/walks on your lawn making noise after 5 p.m.

Oh yeah, I went there.


----------



## Vader7476

I'm 23 but act as if I'm about 80.


----------



## AnnMarie

natesnap said:


> /walks on your lawn making noise after 5 p.m.
> 
> Oh yeah, I went there.




Okay, it's ON!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

22 year old BHM right here. Always open to making new friends.


----------



## Britannia

I'm turning 19 this year ^_^


----------



## Amatrix

Britannia said:


> I'm turning 19 this year ^_^




awesome! and you have amazing sunglasses!


----------



## LalaCity

Christ, I feel old! Going on 34 (!) but I feel permanently arrested at age 12!


----------



## NoraBadora

I'm 23.  

I went into an erotic store w/ my boyfriend for the first time this year and got carded. The bf didn't. He's 19. lol!


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Just turned 24 on January 24th. Still young...but getting on the high end of it I think.


----------



## Slamaga

MsGreenLantern said:


> Just turned 24 on January 24th. Still young...but getting on the high end of it I think.



Do you know you're in your lucky year. Same age, same date of birth.


----------



## pat70327

Britannia said:


> I'm turning 19 this year ^_^



your about to turn 19!! I always assumed you were 21 or something you just look more grown up than most people our age


----------



## AtlantisAK

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, it's ON!!!



Oh nos...There will be blood! -shields eyes-


----------



## Britannia

pat70327 said:


> your about to turn 19!! I always assumed you were 21 or something you just look more grown up than most people our age



It's more of a vice than a virtue.


----------



## Caine

Ladies ladies ladies!!! Youngsters and Elders! Peace, after all, isn't the idea of size-acceptance what brings us all here? That or the many many FAs that love BBW's and SSBBWs and BHMs that come.
Sides Ann-Marie, You're going to have a hard time winning a war against us, we've had good tutors here on how to play with you Elders here!


----------



## Good Cat

Me,being a 16 year old FA.......
I think I'm the youngest:doh:


----------



## Blackjack

Good Cat said:


> Me,being a 16 year old FA.......
> I think I'm the youngest:doh:



Well, I think so too, since this is a forum for those 18 and older.


----------



## Abernachy

20 , 21 in May. FA and single.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ello Ello! lol @ Good Cat for that foot in mouth incident! CLASSIC!


----------



## deano123w

hey am twenty feel alot older some times but some times i feel alot younger too  , i turn 21 soon and can't wait  can drink in the us then


----------



## Britannia

Well, I feel like a cougar nowadays...

I'm dating a 16-year-old boy, but he's out of this fucking world. Much more mature than any college-aged boy I've ever met. I tend to be much older, mentally, than my peer group, and this guy is on the same level as me. I can only begin to imagine how estranged he must feel in high school... but at least we found eachother, our perfect little-date-mate soulmatches who drink tea together and save eachother from the world's bullshit.

But I still feel like a cradle-robber.


----------



## djrosered

i'm 23... but it's been a while since that has felt young... maybe moving to a college town filled with boys who make me feel like a pedophile just for looking wasn't the wisest decision...

i totally get the cradle robber thing...


----------



## Completey~Random

Hey, I fit this age bracket, I'm 19, you can call me Lou and this is my first post also :happy:


----------



## Silversnake418

18 I'll be 19 in April.


----------



## FA Punk

I'm 21 but I'll be 22 on the 11th


----------



## Completey~Random

Oh cool avie PunkFA, I used to watch CM Punk on ROH but I haven't seen much of him since he went to ECW, is he still there?


----------



## FA Punk

Completey~Random said:


> Oh cool avie PunkFA, I used to watch CM Punk on ROH but I haven't seen much of him since he went to ECW, is he still there?



Yes he is and doing very well I might add, Punk was even ECW champion for awile:happy:


----------



## Danyull

18, 19 in september. Christ it's a while away =[


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Danyull said:


> 18, 19 in september. Christ it's a while away =[


Oh Hello Danyull, someone from my neck o' the woods


----------



## Danyull

Haha! Neck of the woods is around the corner here in England though isn't it. Compact country we live in and all that.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Danyull said:


> Haha! Neck of the woods is around the corner here in England though isn't it. Compact country we live in and all that.


Well your from Bham yeh? Im from Wolverhampton!


----------



## Danyull

Damn, bit of a mission for me still.

I'd drive it if I had my license. Still learning haha!

You come into brum often?


----------



## lolitalive

Allright, i'm gonna post my age too then! 

My 20th birthday is in a month!


----------



## pat70327

lolitalive said:


> Allright, i'm gonna post my age too then!
> 
> My 20th birthday is in a month!



Same here! well 19 on March 1st..... and your profile pic is great


----------



## ilikeblackhats

i got excited when i saw lolitalove was around my age.

but the sad part about her beautiful picture is that theres no way she isnt british.


----------



## ~da rev~

20 in April. 1 year left of having people buy me booze!


----------



## cactopus

ilikeblackhats said:


> i got excited when i saw lolitalove was around my age.
> 
> but the sad part about her beautiful picture is that theres no way she isnt british.



And wherein lies the problem? Tis called a plane ticket. Get thee to travelocity!


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm 19 right now. My birthday was in January.


----------



## Neen

Hi! I'm 24, and i'm a BBW!


----------



## lolitalive

hey hey! People are talking about me :batting:!

Thanks for the compliments about my picture,.. and i'm from the Netherlands btw!


----------



## furious styles

i'm 20 now. 8 months from buying my own booze!


----------



## The Orange Mage

I can get my booze the day after Super Smash Bros. Brawl comes out for Wii in the USA.

Hilarity will ensue!


----------



## pat70327

The Orange Mage said:


> I can get my booze the day after Super Smash Bros. Brawl comes out for Wii in the USA.
> 
> Hilarity will ensue!



haha YES!! Almost everyday I go out with my friends we pre-game while playing wii... its always fucking crazy and so loud


----------



## MissMirandaRae

I am 24..


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Damn I guess a day had to come when i wasn't the youngest guy here T-T 20- 21 in july


----------



## RKC

pat70327 said:


> haha YES!! Almost everyday I go out with my friends we pre-game while playing wii... its always fucking crazy and so loud



Ditto This. Do each of your friends have a specialty? I can't be beaten in Baseball (though we do play no-splitters), and my friend crushes me in tennis.


----------



## pat70327

RKC said:


> Ditto This. Do each of your friends have a specialty? I can't be beaten in Baseball (though we do play no-splitters), and my friend crushes me in tennis.



we've been playing a lot or mario & sonic olympics and everyone is good at there own thing ... and a lot of mario party too


----------



## flippedover

I'm 22 and an FFA.


----------



## Teeth

I just turned 19 not too long ago


----------



## Nightfire

24, BHM here.


----------



## GhostFace_Chilla

Im 19 FA..haha well seems like theres at least a few of us so youngin's around here haha


----------



## corbinFA

Ima youngun'-18. Will be 19 in a month.


----------



## randomalex

w00t!

havnt been on here in aages!!!

i was 18 when i joined up im 21 and a bit now and glad to see this thread is still here!!!!

thing is tho - WHY ARE YOU ALL IN THE USA!!! lol

if your from the UK then shout!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

22 from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Trust me, the novelty of being 21 wears off after you realize you can drink anytime you want. Then, it just becomes a question of money.


----------



## Fairest Epic

i'm a 20 year old vigin..half of carell...haha

no but seriously...i'm 20...not that age has ever been an issue with me haha.


----------



## qwertyman173

randomalex said:


> w00t!
> 
> havnt been on here in aages!!!
> 
> i was 18 when i joined up im 21 and a bit now and glad to see this thread is still here!!!!
> 
> thing is tho - WHY ARE YOU ALL IN THE USA!!! lol
> 
> if your from the UK then shout!



I'm from the UK!!! But there seems to be so many more young people in the USA


----------



## Happenstance

19 and a half here... FA in Canada. I've always felt much older than I am, though my closest friends have always been younger than me. Some effect of people acting more or less mature depending on if they're dealing with people older or younger than them or something like that, except I must not follow that rule otherwise I'd have no friends.


----------



## thug27

im 20 and been a lurker here for a very long time. I come out and post once in a while.


----------



## BOXER

23 yrs old and hail from the UK baby!


----------



## justonebignerd

Hey, new person here, I'm a 22 year old guy from California and a FA. Hope to meet some nice people on this forum.


----------



## CrazyGuy13

I suppose I'm a youngster - 20 years old. In State College, PA, during the school year but in the Lancaster area over breaks.


----------



## Amatrix

*waves at everyone...*

turned 22 recently. 

just popping into say helloooooo!


----------



## louisaml

Im 21 about right in the middle. Sometimes I feel really old though like first thing in the morning. hehehe


----------



## gooberberg

Hey its Snergle to everyone in chat...and Im 18 as of december 07.

Snergle


----------



## Smite

Yo, 18 here


----------



## g-squared

Turned 18 one month ago today


----------



## ktilda

Hey there! I'm 22 and I feel and act... 22 I think.


----------



## shawnbd

22 and a FA. Have a really hot girl at 270 and happy as ever! i love fat girls!


----------



## Canadianfeeder

20 years here, 21 in Novemeber =p


----------



## aliciacatherine

I'm nineteen! :happy:


----------



## fearnloathing

19 almost 20


----------



## OverdriveAddict

20, going on 21


----------



## eyesforyou

19, be 20 in nov


----------



## TaintedHalo

22...Still can't get into an R rated movie without ID (Go figure, I have a lip ring, and like I've always said to the guys "What parent in their right mind would let their kid pierce their lip?!" But I act like I'm in my 40's at times, so eh. Oh. Hiya all!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Where in cali are you from? I'm from Burbank in the LA area.


----------



## justonebignerd

San francisco


----------



## Famouslastwords

Awww that's too far north!


----------



## ThatOneGirl

i'm 18...but no one EVER believes me when i say that. about half the time it's like "really, i thought you were like 15!" and half the time it's like "really, i thought you were like 25!"....a little weird lol


----------



## Hulkiedulkie

I'm 19, 20 in april.


----------



## bbw_lover_86

I'm 22 and from the uk 

I've not been into the FA thingy for long but just cant get enough of hour glass bbw/ssbbw's


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

bbw_lover_86 said:


> I'm 22 and from the uk
> 
> I've not been into the FA thingy for long but just cant get enough of hour glass bbw/ssbbw's


Hi bbw lover!!! Always nice to have more english boys on ere!


----------



## bbw_lover_86

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hi bbw lover!!! Always nice to have more english boys on ere!



Cool Cool! Bit difficult to know what weight you all are... I dont know pounds, as we use stones so finding that hard to work out 

Been chatting to a few lasses who like british folk lol!

EDIT: just seen your from the midlands


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

bbw_lover_86 said:


> Cool Cool! Bit difficult to know what weight you all are... I dont know pounds, as we use stones so finding that hard to work out
> 
> Been chatting to a few lasses who like british folk lol!
> 
> EDIT: just seen your from the midlands


lol! I was just about to say 'what you on about, im from the Uk!' lol


----------



## bbw_lover_86

missy_blue_eyez said:


> lol! I was just about to say 'what you on about, im from the Uk!' lol



doh lol! hehe


----------



## KentAllard71

21 year old FA and (questioning) feeder. It's nice to see others of the same age!


----------



## duraznos

i'm 24 but i feel more like 21. hehehe especially since i'm back in school


----------



## Travis

I am 20 at the moment but turn 21 come July.....


----------



## russianhacker69

18 til 7/7/08


----------



## Crystal

18 here. 

19 on 7/15/1989

BBW


----------



## amber83

I turn 25 in 1 week and I am a BBW


----------



## Jon Blaze

Welcome young n00bs!


----------



## russianhacker69

Jon Blaze said:


> Welcome young n00bs!



I'm not young (can smoke and go to war) XD 
and I'm level 50 on COD4, so I'm not a noob.... tho that does makes me a nerd :doh:


----------



## corbinFA

amber83 said:


> I turn 25 in 1 week and I am a BBW



happy future birthday! Mine is also in one week! woot


----------



## knottyknicky

i'm 25 soon...


then i'll be old


----------



## Jon Blaze

knottyknicky said:


> i'm 25 soon...
> 
> 
> then i'll be old



No. We youngins control the market on that. If you want to stay, then you may stay. lol 

BUT NO ONE ELSE! YOU KIDS GET OFF MY LAWNNN! Kidding.


----------



## J34

I just turned 20 like last week .

I wish now that I was 19 again


----------



## Oona

22 --- I will be 23 in 2 months.​


----------



## hossbabyjr

20...21 in 3 weeks.


----------



## KHayes666

Oona said:


> 22 --- I will be 23 in 2 months.​



I'll be 22 in June so damn you for being a year older than me lol j/k.


----------



## Oona

KHayes666 said:


> I'll be 22 in June so damn you for being a year older than me lol j/k.



lol! I win!!

^.^​


----------



## duraznos

amber83 said:


> I turn 25 in 1 week and I am a BBW



happy early birthday!


----------



## Famouslastwords

It all goes downhill from 21!

I'm turning 25 in April. I agree with Knottyknicky, we'll be olllllld.


----------



## Fairest Epic

J34 said:


> I just turned 20 like last week .
> 
> I wish now that I was 19 again



happy belated bday!!!


----------



## dave101

24..but dont act like it, FA


----------



## jennabelle

I'm 21. BBW and loving it! And hopefully I'll do modeling at some point...its my dream. 

So yeah....I'm young.


----------



## KHayes666

21 here...gonna be 22 in June, never thought I'd live to see the day lol


----------



## curvalicious

Turning 21 two weeks from today!!!


----------



## KHayes666

curvalicious said:


> Turning 21 two weeks from today!!!



damn Tiffany, now I feel old lol


----------



## Smite

jennabelle said:


> And hopefully I'll do modeling at some point...its my dream.



I certainly wouldn't attest to that :O.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Okay..as a 24 year old, I have to ask.. How does one ACT 24? I mean seriously. And is it a bad thing to do so? Did I miss the handbook or memo? Hah, just messing. Welcome to all I've missed!


----------



## hossbabyjr

curvalicious said:


> Turning 21 two weeks from today!!!



i've got a little more than a week...happy early birthday!


----------



## fa_oop_north

I'm 21!
bhm/fa


----------



## superman73

I'm 18 and just coming out into the FA/BBW community. I've always liked my girls big and bigger but I'm looking for my dream girl to call my own. Hit me up with a message if you wanna chat or just get to know me better! It feels good to be able to finally accept myself as an FA. So HELLO BIG AND BEAUTIFUL GIRLS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Today is my birthday and I turned 25.


----------



## Wagimawr

happy birthday, beautiful! *hugs*

also I'll add my name to the "soon-to-be-21" crowd around here, I turn 21 in June.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Famouslastwords said:


> Today is my birthday and I turned 25.


Happy Burpday!!! 

An April 1st baby! hehe


----------



## Gspoon

Turned 19 on March 2nd, I am no longer the youngest here!


----------



## Filly

Just turned 24 a few weeks ago. Seems like only yesterday that I was 16... although at the same time it seems like a lifetime ago! Its good to see lots of young people on here! I don't know many young ppl who have embraced their bodies


----------



## rita.jones56

Turned 21 last week and it was quite the experience!


----------



## hossbabyjr

21 today!!


----------



## fixel

superman73 said:


> I'm 18 and just coming out into the FA/BBW community. I've always liked my girls big and bigger but I'm looking for my dream girl to call my own. Hit me up with a message if you wanna chat or just get to know me better! It feels good to be able to finally accept myself as an FA. So HELLO BIG AND BEAUTIFUL GIRLS EVERYWHERE!



im 18 and pretty much in the same boat at superman73. HELLO BIG AND BEAUTIFUL GIRLS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Gingembre

Hey all! I'm 22


----------



## curvalicious

I'm now officially 21!
and damn does it feel good!


----------



## Caine

This is awesome! Well, I'm gonna be 23 soon this summer but I always feel like an 8year old, take THAT kiddies! Sides, just ask Famouslastwords, she knows how true it is!


----------



## KHayes666

Caine said:


> This is awesome! Well, I'm gonna be 23 soon this summer but I always feel like an 8year old, take THAT kiddies! Sides, just ask Famouslastwords, she knows how true it is!



I'll be 22 in June.....and I don't feel 8 at all lol I wish tho


----------



## bellatrix_22

i'm 23! and my guy is only 20!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Yeah Caine definitely acts 8, but he's cool to hang out with and play with.

I even wrestled with him, how fun is that?


----------



## butterflyblob

23-year-old FFA here.


----------



## kdawgy

21 y/o FA... hello all!


----------



## DIFFERENTDAY

23 year old FA in southern california .. & its my birthday week. Just got a drumset...
no girlfriend either.. haha hint hint ladies !


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

DIFFERENTDAY said:


> 23 year old FA in southern california .. & its my birthday week. Just got a drumset...
> no girlfriend either.. haha hint hint ladies !


Hiya DIFFERENTDAY! Welcome to Dims and Happy Birthday!!! xxxx


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ohhhhhhhhhh and hi to all the other newcomers! How rude of me  xxxx


----------



## DIFFERENTDAY

thanks


----------



## irjimbob

im 21 in 3 days YAH!! Then again i do act like a 12 year old rather than a 21 year old!! Well i wont be saying that in a few years when im turning 30 for the 6th time!! LOL.


----------



## Raqui

Well I am actually 33, But I get very young men who come up to me often. Usually around 18-21 years old. One young man thought i was in college and asked me if I ever went to (NAME A RANDOM COLLEGE BAR) true you can go to college at any age, but the way he said it i knew he thought i was a young thing. I told him no and how old he though I was. I was surpised when he said 22.

I usually get the I look 24. 25. 26 range.

but no I am 33 and I hope to stay looking young


----------



## Zachipoo

22 in the NW here


----------



## BrownEyedChica

I am a 25 y/o.... *sigh* Can I be 21 again? hehe


----------



## Fairest Epic

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh and hi to all the other newcomers! How rude of me  xxxx


look at you all distrated and confuzzled by the hot new meat haha...its ok it happens to the best of us...
haha youre always so cute!!!!

hello everyone btw...i almost got distracted by her adorableness *girl crushes*

hee hee


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Fairest Epic said:


> look at you all distrated and confuzzled by the hot new meat haha...its ok it happens to the best of us...
> haha youre always so cute!!!!
> 
> hello everyone btw...i almost got distracted by her adorableness *girl crushes*
> 
> hee hee


*blush* hehe thanky you  Yup I gots distracted.......i also had chocolate next to me @ the same time.......easily done lol


----------



## bluemonday

18 yo / bbw

:happy: :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

bluemonday said:


> 18 yo / bbw
> 
> :happy: :happy:



Welcome welcome!


----------



## FreneticFang

23 here XD


I still feel like I'm 16 though.
Erm, I'm curvy. Too thin to be BBW by most standards. Too fat to be normal. 


and I like BHMs. XD


----------



## LilLostFox

18 years old here


----------



## imkufan

18...and a spikey haired drunk punk


----------



## Red Raven

Hey guys,

Just turned 18 on the 18th of April. To be honest I had another account awhile ago but never posted so I decided to start anew


----------



## LittleHope

I'm 28 but as recently as a year ago was mistaken for 17 on more than one occasion, which is a little disconcerting. Maybe I am just in denial, but I do think of myself as having more in common with younger people. I hear about friends and old classmates getting married and having kids and it's just unfathomable to me. I still get to wear a T-shirt and jeans to work, and I dress about the same as I did when I was 14. Not sure if that's good or bad, but I do feel young, at least.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I noticed you live in Las Vegas. You going to the Vegas bash?


----------



## LittleHope

Yes, I do live in Vegas but probably won't be at the bash. I'm a bit shy, and big social gatherings like that make me nervous. Plus I don't drink or karaoke or dance, so I think a lot of it would be lost on me. But I bet it's a lot of fun, and it's nice to think of all those BBWs in one place.


----------



## DIFFERENTDAY

24 yr old single FA 
ladies dont be shy.. 

never hurts to advertise.


----------



## CalgaryKyle

24 Years old

Alberta Canada, represent!


----------



## big_j

20 here, its the worst age, your not a teenager anymore but you cant buy booze either.


----------



## nrj1986

22, from Germany


----------



## Purrfect_Dream

I'm 20, from Texas, and new to the site!


----------



## Liss

21 years, bbw


----------



## curvy_goth_boy

19 years old, goth bhm from ontario. Writer/artist/musician, and FA to the ends of the universe and back, haha.


----------



## Vertigo5401

20 at the moment. Turning 21 in August though.

Long time lurker, first time poster.


----------



## punxmunx

hey everyone, 
I'm 23, semi-closeted FA since forever,
i live South of Boston in Mass
i like you (hows that? haha)
I'll leave a myspace addy soon, just been negligent
rawk y'all


----------



## hillking12

im 19 years old


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm 18! BBW. :]


----------



## TheAmericanDream

Hi! Clinton White the americandream. I am a newly graduated artist who is 22. I have been here a little while but figure I'd introduce myself on here too. Since it does seem like this site attracts an older crowd. I am in Maryland nearish the DC baltimore area. ^_^ I wish there was a bbw something near me I would so go. oh and If you didn't know I am very much a dude and a super FA.


----------



## cottager

I'm a 19 year old BHM / FA from London. Are there any young UK FFA's around? havent seen any or even known of their existance till recently! 

I've posted a couple of pics in the BHM section if anyone wants to see me! 

Peace, and I hope to get to know you guys more, Im sooo happy I've found this place! 

Klooda


----------



## lostjacket

23 Year old here. Although I feel like an adult. Sort of. Just a little. Maybe. Punctuation is fun...


----------



## Ash

Whoa. I just realized that this is my last year to play in this thread. Weird!

<---25.


----------



## Caine

I know I started this one but I've still got my last two years since I'm turning 23 in about a month from today. Sides Ashley, you can ALWAYS play this thread cause you got such a kiddie loveable self at heart.


----------



## supersoup

yeah, sadness. i'm in the 25 boat too.

last year!


----------



## The Fez

only just turned 20

I intend to hang on to my youth as long as possible!


----------



## Cheesy

Between 21 and 22 right now!


----------



## Tooz

supersoup said:


> yeah, sadness. i'm in the 25 boat too.
> 
> last year!



I will be...next year.


----------



## Irena

I'm 21...I'll be 22 in July  and definately enjoying my early 20's...not at all trying to rush them by haha


----------



## KHayes666

Irena said:


> I'm 21...I'll be 22 in July  and definately enjoying my early 20's...not at all trying to rush them by haha



I'm a month older than you.....yet you seem to be older than me, or maybe its 3:30 and I'm exhausted lol


----------



## Irena

I'll take that as a compliment  haha (regardless of how it was meant). I've always been really mature for my age...even when i was little i used to start up conversations with adults instead of kids haha...i know, weird lol


----------



## bbwlover8807

I'm new on here...im 19 turn 20 in 3 weeks.


----------



## shygirl

I turned 20 about a month ago!


----------



## fitnessdrummer

I'm 28 but I feel 22... and occasionally act like I'm 5...


----------



## Caine

Gratz one and all! glad to see new faces here, how is everyone loving the site? all good I hope?


----------



## Gateway

Might be the youngest person on these forums, I'm 16, however I have the mind of a 40 year old with a mortgage.


----------



## Irena

Gateway said:


> Might be the youngest person on these forums, I'm 16, however I have the mind of a 40 year old with a mortgage.



and once again people seem to miss this whole "have to be 18 to be on the forums" thing lol. Thats just asking to be kicked out really :doh:


----------



## KHayes666

Irena said:


> and once again people seem to miss this whole "have to be 18 to be on the forums" thing lol. Thats just asking to be kicked out really :doh:



I was 16 when I started....course that was 6 years ago and I didn't tell anyone at the time lol shhhhh


----------



## lostjacket

14-15ish here. Haha go me? 56k and Netscape FTW.


----------



## KHayes666

lostjacket said:


> 14-15ish here. Haha go me? 56k and Netscape FTW.



2002......AOL 6.0 and Dial up.....BOO YAH


----------



## lostjacket

KHayes666 said:


> 2002......AOL 6.0 and Dial up.....BOO YAH


 
Is it bad that that actually just made me feel old at 23?


----------



## KHayes666

lostjacket said:


> Is it bad that that actually just made me feel old at 23?



No, its bad I made myself feel old at 22 lol


----------



## lostjacket

Well, VH1 did just put out a retrospective of "The New Millenium"...and I was like wtf that was 4 years ago. Lazy bastards. They seriously did 2007. Ridiculous.


----------



## KHayes666

lostjacket said:


> Well, VH1 did just put out a retrospective of "The New Millenium"...and I was like wtf that was 4 years ago. Lazy bastards. They seriously did 2007. Ridiculous.



yeah, and we're not even done with 08 yet and 09 hasn't even begun


----------



## Irena

well clearly lostjacket you look 15...at the most! lol


----------



## tupperlake15

Im 18 going on 19!


----------



## lostjacket

Irena said:


> well clearly lostjacket you look 15...at the most! lol


 
Haha, I think I look older in person then in pictures. Although...I will get carded until I'm about 35.


----------



## Irena

lostjacket said:


> Haha, I think I look older in person then in pictures. Although...I will get carded until I'm about 35.




I've seen pics of you hun, you def do look older than 15...i was jk . although being carded till you're older isnt necessarily a bad thing. You can be 40 and hit on like 25 yr olds or something creepy like that  haha. I'm certainly hoping I take after my mom and perpetually look 10 yrs younger than I am lol...speaking of which, i'll be 22 in 10 days!! woo hoo haha


----------



## lostjacket

Irena said:


> I've seen pics of you hun, you def do look older than 15...i was jk . although being carded till you're older isnt necessarily a bad thing. You can be 40 and hit on like 25 yr olds or something creepy like that  haha. I'm certainly hoping I take after my mom and perpetually look 10 yrs younger than I am lol...speaking of which, i'll be 22 in 10 days!! woo hoo haha


 
Hehe...I know


----------



## OneHauteMama

Awww crap...I'm 27. I guess I'm not considered a "youngster" anymore. 

Now I feel old lol.


----------



## bmann0413

I'm still a youngster! 19 years old, baby!


----------



## Caine

Irena, you trying to run this thread and get the males under you're thrall? C'mon, we youngsters are meant to stick together!!! Sides, anyone over 25 can join in if they can ADMIT to acting like a kid no matter the circumstances if it hits their fancy!
I welcome all new youngsters to this thread and dims, now lets PARTY and hope AM decides to reopen her teen self and join in cause shes that cool .


----------



## Irena

Caine said:


> Irena, you trying to run this thread and get the males under you're thrall? C'mon, we youngsters are meant to stick together!!! Sides, anyone over 25 can join in if they can ADMIT to acting like a kid no matter the circumstances if it hits their fancy!
> I welcome all new youngsters to this thread and dims, now lets PARTY and hope AM decides to reopen her teen self and join in cause shes that cool .



I'm not sure at all what you meant by am I trying to run this thread...I am all for us youngsters sticking together. And trust me, when i'm 30, 40, 50...i will still be acting like a "youngster" (just unfortunately with a lot more responsibility haha). I dont believe i ever said anything about someone being to old to be here...the only thing i did make a sarcastic remark on was being silly and pointing out that you are too young to be on dims publicly lol. I am certainly here to party...and anyone who's been to a dance or weekend event w/ me knows its true  haha.


----------



## Caine

Irena said:


> I'm not sure at all what you meant by am I trying to run this thread...I am all for us youngsters sticking together. And trust me, when i'm 30, 40, 50...i will still be acting like a "youngster" (just unfortunately with a lot more responsibility haha). I dont believe i ever said anything about someone being to old to be here...the only thing i did make a sarcastic remark on was being silly and pointing out that you are too young to be on dims publicly lol. I am certainly here to party...and anyone who's been to a dance or weekend event w/ me knows its true  haha.



Naw, never said you were claiming all that, was responding to ealier postds about people who think thy are too old.


----------



## Irena

Caine said:


> Naw, never said you were claiming all that, was responding to ealier postds about people who think thy are too old.



haha then i have no idea what you meant silly . what'd me and guys have to do w/ people claiming they are too old? altho...who cares...lets just party :batting:

soooo....where are all the new people!? lol We know you're out there!!


----------



## ApplebtmBBW

im 23 and getting older by the minute...lol


----------



## KHayes666

ApplebtmBBW said:


> im 23 and getting older by the minute...lol



Someone older than me, i feel better now


----------



## Caine

Irena said:


> haha then i have no idea what you meant silly . what'd me and guys have to do w/ people claiming they are too old? altho...who cares...lets just party :batting:
> 
> soooo....where are all the new people!? lol We know you're out there!!



PARTY PARTY PARTY!!! Umm.... Where is the party?


----------



## KotR

I'll be 25 come August 4th, so I imagine I'm cutting things close on this club. D:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

KHayes666 said:


> Someone older than me, i feel better now


Ohhhhhh shush Hayes! Im older than you! lol


----------



## Caine

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhh shush Hayes! Im older than you! lol



Missy, if it makes you feel better, you'rew older than me as well lol, my 23rd isn't for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Allie Cat

Bah, you rotten kids! Get off my lawn! *waves cane*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Caine said:


> Missy, if it makes you feel better, you'rew older than me as well lol, my 23rd isn't for another 2 weeks.


23 is a good age! Live it up! hehe.....ur all talking like your over the hill! Your only in your 20's lol!!!! Geeez!


----------



## Fairest Epic

Divals said:


> Bah, you rotten kids! Get off my lawn! *waves cane*




haha i do believe this is our lawn. If you had your bifocals, i'm sure you could read that, and no, soiling your depends here does not mark this as your territory.


----------



## Allie Cat

Fairest Epic said:


> haha i do believe this is our lawn. If you had your bifocals, i'm sure you could read that, and no, soiling your depends here does not mark this as your territory.





*feels exceptionally ancient*


----------



## Irena

Caine said:


> PARTY PARTY PARTY!!! Umm.... Where is the party?



Ummmm party at my house? haha actually strike that...party at someones house who has a pool!! lol. Young hotties in bathing suits ...any volunteers!?


----------



## Fairest Epic

Divals said:


> *feels exceptionally ancient*



haha aww no sad face! be happy!

...now i feel bad 

sorry divals


----------



## Allie Cat

Fairest Epic said:


> haha aww no sad face! be happy!
> 
> ...now i feel bad
> 
> sorry divals



hehe, it's ok  I was attempting humor.


----------



## Fairest Epic

Divals said:


> hehe, it's ok  I was attempting humor.


*phew* 



(that's a sigh of relief just in case it didnt translate into text too well)


----------



## blimpy4000

I'm 22.

hi, I'm new here
I draw and i'm pretty fluffy
um......230 for a 5"5' frame
I hope I can be welcomed here

:blush::bow:


----------



## Allie Cat

blimpy4000 said:


> I'm 22.
> 
> hi, I'm new here
> I draw and i'm pretty fluffy
> um......230 for a 5"5' frame
> I hope I can be welcomed here
> 
> :blush::bow:



Welcome! Also, I like your drawings


----------



## AnotherJessica

I just turned 23 in May although I would love to go back to being 18 again. I would do a few things differently...


----------



## blimpy4000

AnotherJessica said:


> I just turned 23 in May although I would love to go back to being 18 again. I would do a few things differently...



wouldn't we all

what would be the first thing?
mine would be to pay attention to my drawing


----------



## AnotherJessica

blimpy4000 said:


> wouldn't we all
> 
> what would be the first thing?
> mine would be to pay attention to my drawing


hmm I would concentrate more on college and treat my ex boyfriend a lot better than I did. I was always loyal to him but he was a really good guy and I was way too emotional. I have learned to not get upset over little things and I am much more laidback. I would have enjoyed the past years a lot more if I didn't get upset about things that truly didn't matter in the long run...


----------



## KHayes666

AnotherJessica said:


> I just turned 23 in May although I would love to go back to being 18 again. I would do a few things differently...



No you don't.....you can't mess the tapestry of your life. I can't imagine doing half of the things I've done now if my engagement back when I was 19 held up and I got married.

As much as you regret things in the past, they are what made you today...stronger and wiser.


----------



## AnotherJessica

KHayes666 said:


> No you don't.....you can't mess the tapestry of your life. I can't imagine doing half of the things I've done now if my engagement back when I was 19 held up and I got married.
> 
> As much as you regret things in the past, they are what made you today...stronger and wiser.


what you said, I really do believe believe 99% of the time. The other 1%, I am weak and start to think "what if...". That's how I was feeling tonight. You are right though. Every decision as insiginificant as it seems, has brought me to where I am now...which is alive so that is a good thing!


----------



## cactopus

Irena said:


> Ummmm party at my house? haha actually strike that...party at someones house who has a pool!! lol. Young hotties in bathing suits ...any volunteers!?



Well ironically I was at a party on the 4th in your area of New Jersey that featured a pool and young bbw hotties... Completely the wrong time and place, though. Eye candy was good, though.


----------



## Irena

cactopus said:


> Well ironically I was at a party on the 4th in your area of New Jersey that featured a pool and young bbw hotties... Completely the wrong time and place, though. Eye candy was good, though.



and I wasnt invited!!???  lol. hope you had lots of fun...cause i worked on the 4th haha. I'm quite excited for the dance/pool party weekend events that are coming up in the somewhat near future lol (hopefully there will be a good amount of us younger people there)!! It's always nice when the younger group can kinda take over haha


----------



## cactopus

Irena said:


> and I wasnt invited!!???  lol. hope you had lots of fun...cause i worked on the 4th haha. I'm quite excited for the dance/pool party weekend events that are coming up in the somewhat near future lol (hopefully there will be a good amount of us younger people there)!! It's always nice when the younger group can kinda take over haha



That probably would have resulted in a divide by infinite hotness error and the whole of Jersey would have been sucked into the resulting chasm.


----------



## Baldrash

I'm a 22-year old FA with a girlfriend who's interested in gaining, and I've been lurking around here for a few years now. I figured this is as good a time as any to finally make my first post.


----------



## Irena

cactopus said:


> That probably would have resulted in a divide by infinite hotness error and the whole of Jersey would have been sucked into the resulting chasm.



awww how very sweet of you to say :blush:, wouldnt want to destroy good old jerz! lol...guess i wont wear my bathing suit anytime soon then  haha 

and welcome baldrash...after a few yrs its about time! lol


----------



## JoeFA

The fine age of 20, but the evn better one of 21 in october


----------



## otomotopia

19 year old FA ^^ 5'9" to 5'10" (somewhere between those two ^^) I have a BBW Girfriend. Yay ^^.


----------



## maddie minx

i am a youngster i am 19 and a bbw currently at 210


----------



## alison.victoria

I'm 22...

Damn the 10 character minimum.


----------



## BlackKnight1239

18 year FA. I suppose that would "quailfy" me as a youngster. Quite single too....haha.

Wheeeeee!


----------



## Poncedeleon

BlackKnight1239 said:


> 18 year FA. I suppose that would "quailfy" me as a youngster. Quite single too....haha.
> 
> Wheeeeee!



Hey, Alberta buddy!

I'm 22 and counting down the days until retirement.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

I'm a 23 year old man trying to find his way in Ottawa. It's been months since I last posted here too. I suck at that.  Oh, and I just love women in general. I've come to see beauty in a variety of shapes in sizes, but I have not had a special lady friend of late.


----------



## juniper

heya, 

I'm pretty new, and I'm 24, single, never been married, no kids, you know, the boring type.


----------



## KHayes666

juniper said:


> heya,
> 
> I'm pretty new, and I'm 24, single, never been married, no kids, you know, the boring type.



*kisses your cheek* good ;-)


----------



## juniper

KHayes666 said:


> *kisses your cheek* good ;-)



ooh, kisses! 

I feel loved now


----------



## inertiatic_sks

De-lurking, thanks to Troubadours/Jen.

Just turned 18 in March, 5 ft 7-ish and 125 lbs. Here are a few recent-ish pics of me. The first one is from February or so, when I had my semi-mullet and the second one is from 2 days ago. Enjoyyy 








PS
Sorry if the pics are hugeee.


----------



## Smite

Glad to see this thread active again!

Since it's been uploaded, i've turned 19 and have started to collect on my 401k!


----------



## intraultra

inertiatic_sks said:


> De-lurking, thanks to Troubadours/Jen.
> 
> Just turned 18 in March, 5 ft 7-ish and 125 lbs. Here are a few recent-ish pics of me. The first one is from February or so, when I had my semi-mullet and the second one is from 2 days ago. Enjoyyy
> 
> 
> PS
> Sorry if the pics are hugeee.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Umm yes, thank you troubadours :D


----------



## kayrae

I'm 27, so I guess I'm not a youngster, hmph!


----------



## Ichida

**points to herself** 21 going on 22 in a few months...been into the big boys as long as I can remember!!

I'd been lurking around for YEARS....before I should have been lmao! Finally joined a while back when I realized there are like NO bhm near me in the GTA, or they seem to be taken/don't want to make friends...

hmm...I just realized I should have perhaps lured them out of hiding with my delightful cooking...

Ichida


----------



## MancFA

Hi guys, im 21 (i really wanted to stick at 20 tbh) from North West England and single. Just looking to get involved more with the community here so if u fancy sayin hi id be very pleased to meet u


----------



## superman73

maddie minx you are absolutely gorgeous! any plans for the future?


----------



## CurbFan

19, de-lurking... and i'm glad i did! What's up young dimmers!


----------



## 18121984666

a 50 page thread!  guess theres quite a few of us then! Im a single 23 year old BBW from Ireland. New to this site, actually new to all BBW/SSBBW/FA related sites. Loving the forums. :happy:


----------



## amber83

I am 25 and a bbw!


----------



## LordSheogorath

Eh, this is my most recent picture, took it like a week ago if that?

I'm 19.:happy:


----------



## troubadours

intraultra said:


> Umm yes, thank you troubadours



:] hehehehe I GIVE DIMENSIONS THE GIFT OF SPENCER.


----------



## inertiatic_sks

troubadours said:


> :] hehehehe I GIVE DIMENSIONS THE GIFT OF SPENCER.



There's your one freebie for getting my name wrong


----------



## chublover350

troubadours said:


> :] hehehehe I GIVE DIMENSIONS THE GIFT OF SPENCER.


what a minute.....im spencer, whats going on h:happy:ere?????


----------



## troubadours

troubadours said:


> :] hehehehe I GIVE DIMENSIONS THE GIFT OF SPENCER.



why the hell did i say spencer

******sterling

sorry :X


----------



## furious styles

troubadours said:


> why the hell did i say spencer
> 
> ******sterling
> 
> sorry :X



hehehehe I GIVE DIMENSIONS THE GIFT OF JEM.


----------



## troubadours

mfdoom said:


> hehehehe I GIVE DIMENSIONS THE GIFT OF JEM.



i know a thing or two about messing up people's names! someone at work just revised & updated the handbook and they listed my name as "jessica" :/ so everyone thinks it's v lol and keeps calling me jessica. not amused


----------



## The Fez

*clings on to childhood*


----------



## furious styles

troubadours said:


> i know a thing or two about messing up people's names! someone at work just revised & updated the handbook and they listed my name as "jessica" :/ so everyone thinks it's v lol and keeps calling me jessica. not amused



dude, try being named Hans. it's an experience.


----------



## LisaInNC

I am 35...but I find that i fit into this age group because...I still think beer pong and other drinking games are fun.


----------



## Pixelpops

mfdoom said:


> dude, try being named Hans. it's an experience.



Not in Germany ^_^

[/stereotype]


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin

I just turned 19 and I am a BBW.


----------



## KnottyOne

I haven't written in this thread in a while and I really wanted to haha. I just turned 21, so im still in this younger group and loving every second of it ^_^


----------



## furious styles

Pixelpops said:


> Not in Germany ^_^
> 
> [/stereotype]



i was actually going to include "in america" but if you're looking at it metaphysically, it's an experience no matter where you are.


----------



## juniper

mfdoom said:


> i was actually going to include "in america" but if you're looking at it metaphysically, it's an experience no matter where you are.



and just to top it off, imagine having a girlfriend called Grietje! (Hans and Grietje, the story of the two kids getting locked up in the candy house)


----------



## BeerMe

23.
BHM/Foodie/Feedee.


----------



## Pixelpops

mfdoom said:


> i was actually going to include "in america" but if you're looking at it metaphysically, it's an experience no matter where you are.



I pretty much heart this


----------



## keeothie

24 going on 65. 

What can I say? I'm looking forward to my "Crazy Old Cat Lady" years.


----------



## bigpulve

19 will be 20 in 10 days....

big short dude.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm an 18 year old BBW. 


Tada. *Twirls around* 


Hi. XD


----------



## Pixelpops

Is this thread just for stating our ages then?

Well bugger me sideways o.o


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

I feel old now....
*going off to cry*


----------



## DoctorBreen

FA, turned 18 last month. 

Where are all the midlands BBWs?


----------



## Skeptiker84

23 y/o german dude ^^ just started gaining (again -_- ):eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Pixelpops

DoctorBreen said:


> FA, turned 18 last month.
> 
> Where are all the midlands BBWs?



We are few and far between apparently 

Is you avvie Spike?!


----------



## etherealmorning

19 here... future BHM with an 18 year-old FFA fiancee. ^_^


----------



## DoctorBreen

Pixelpops said:


> We are few and far between apparently
> 
> Is you avvie Spike?!



Oh, shame. <_<

Yeah, it is Spike. Great character. I assume you like Cowboy Bebop too then?


----------



## Pixelpops

I have nothing but love for Cowboy Bebop! I miss the anime channel and it's endless re-runs!

I still haven't seen the movie yet though >_< So I can't claim to be a super fan. Just an average one I guess :/


----------



## Blackjack

Pixelpops said:


> I have nothing but love for Cowboy Bebop! I miss the anime channel and it's endless re-runs!
> 
> I still haven't seen the movie yet though >_< So I can't claim to be a super fan. Just an average one I guess :/



Buy the series! And the movie, too, 'cause it's absolutely amazing.

Hell, I'm forever broke and I managed to put down like $25 a month to get the DVDs.

...although I still don't have the movie just yet. That one I've rented from the video store a few times whenever I get a hankering.


----------



## Pixelpops

My housemate has the series, I'm forever stealing it, it was just cool when it was on the TV as well. 

When I get my delicious student loans through, I will be investing in my DVD collection though. 

I don't suppose you know if Bleach is worth buying? I've heard a lot of opinions that range from awful to amazing..


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

DoctorBreen said:


> FA, turned 18 last month.
> 
> Where are all the midlands BBWs?


*waves @ DoctorBreen* Midlands BBW here hehe Welcome to Dims


----------



## KFD

twenty five...Did I post here already??


----------



## Weeze

How have I never noticed this thread before?

i'm one of the babieeeeeees....
18 here!


----------



## Allie Cat

krismiss said:


> How have I never noticed this thread before?
> 
> i'm one of the babieeeeeees....
> 18 here!



Welcome, fellow Pennsylvanian!


----------



## GuitarHeroFA

25 year old here, so i dont know if im a youngster but i def dont consider myself old yet! hows everybody doing!


----------



## Adamantoise

I turned 24 in June,so...I guess I fit in here. Hello.


----------



## viracocha

20 fits the parameters, so here I am!

I'll be 21 in January, and I'm COMPLETELY, ABSOLUTELY excited to go the Star Trek Experience in Vegas only to get drunk at Quark's bar! The only question is if I should dress up...


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras

24 years old
from Orlando

BBW (not too big)
I guess I'd be considered a lite BBW! :blush:


----------



## artgirl13

I'm 23 (and a half!), a BBW, and live about 20 minutes north of Boston. And I'm relatively new here, but would like to meet some people!


----------



## Adamantoise

artgirl13 said:


> I'm 23 (and a half!), a BBW, and live about 20 minutes north of Boston. And I'm relatively new here, but would like to meet some people!



Hi there,welcome to the forums! :happy: I've only been here a few days myself...


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

I have decided to pretend I am 19 again...


----------



## archivaltype

19, 20 on Halloween. Wooo!


----------



## Pixelpops

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I have decided to pretend I am 19 again...



Be 20, in my experience, it's much funner ^_^

And it makes me feel less old :blush:


----------



## Weeze

Divals said:


> Welcome, fellow Pennsylvanian!



Yay Pennsylvania!!!

not really. lol. 

awww.... It looks like we're on opposite ends of the state 

I'm on the philly side, yo. haha.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Pixelpops said:


> Be 20, in my experience, it's much funner ^_^
> 
> And it makes me feel less old :blush:




Hey, the 2-'s were good too. I'd take 20-28 any day of the week


----------



## Allie Cat

krismiss said:


> Yay Pennsylvania!!!
> 
> not really. lol.
> 
> awww.... It looks like we're on opposite ends of the state
> 
> I'm on the philly side, yo. haha.



Heh, yeah, not many of us Pittsburghers here, but there are a few. It seems most of the Pennsylvanians on this site are from your neck of the woods. Still, we're within the same state, which is something


----------



## Weeze

It is, it is.
And there's a possibility of me transferring to a school on that side of the state next fall anyway....


----------



## KnottyOne

krismiss said:


> It is, it is.
> And there's a possibility of me transferring to a school on that side of the state next fall anyway....



You want to get out of this side of the state that fast? (I shoudn't be talking, all goes well I'll be otherside of the country by that time haha)


----------



## intraultra

KnottyOne said:


> You want to get out of this side of the state that fast? (I shoudn't be talking, all goes well I'll be otherside of the country by that time haha)



leaving philly? traitor!


----------



## Allie Cat

krismiss said:


> It is, it is.
> And there's a possibility of me transferring to a school on that side of the state next fall anyway....



O rly? What school?


----------



## KnottyOne

intraultra said:


> leaving philly? traitor!



It's nice for a lil while, and I don't really intend the rest of my life to be a lil while (I hope not at least haha). And who knows, maybe I'll end up back there eventually, but right now:

"Go West Young Man your future is untold,
You'll find your dreams on the California Coast"

Might see me again sooner or later


----------



## Marla Skye

Caine said:


> Hey, its been said there aren't enough young people on the boards, as far as I know, theres about 5 of us, off the top of my head theres myself at 21, and Jon Blaze at 18.
> So to define youngsters, I'm wondering where the 18-25 year old crowd is at here. post if you're in the age group if you're a FA, BBW, FFA, BHM etc. and anything else if you want.
> Also, if anyone outside the age range feels like they belong, just follow up but say how old you like to act over being your age!



I am 19 and a BBW. We do exist...


----------



## intraultra

KnottyOne said:


> It's nice for a lil while, and I don't really intend the rest of my life to be a lil while (I hope not at least haha). And who knows, maybe I'll end up back there eventually, but right now:
> 
> "Go West Young Man your future is untold,
> You'll find your dreams on the California Coast"
> 
> Might see me again sooner or later



Ah, I totally understand. I actually have no idea where I'll end up when I graduate. I've only spent a week in California in the past, but I certainly understand the allure


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

krismiss said:


> Yay Pennsylvania!!!
> 
> not really. lol.
> 
> awww.... It looks like we're on opposite ends of the state
> 
> I'm on the philly side, yo. haha.



Shout out to Delaware County PA! >.<

Btw, I'm 20 right now. Too young to drink legally, too old to trick-or-treat


----------



## Pixelpops

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Shout out to Delaware County PA! >.<
> 
> Btw, I'm 20 right now. Too young to drink legally, too old to trick-or-treat



Come to England, we've been drink for two long delicious years already


----------



## Fredster

Wow, didn't realise there'd be so many young people here!

Well, I'm 18, soon to be 19.


----------



## curlysue

hey. im 23 and from Ireland. not many irish people around here is there?


----------



## KnottyOne

intraultra said:


> Ah, I totally understand. I actually have no idea where I'll end up when I graduate. I've only spent a week in California in the past, but I certainly understand the allure



Ya really think I have a plan haha. I just hate PA with every piece of me, if it wasn't for my friends this place would literally not have a single bright spot. Basically what it is is that one of my best friends lives of in Phoenix and is offering me cheap rent and some job oppurtunities working at night clubs so I'm taking it. Not to mention I just love how wide open and beautiful it is out west, its the one place I really feel a draw to.


----------



## KHayes666

Marla Skye said:


> I am 19 and a BBW. We do exist...



You're only 19? Why did I think you were 21 lol


----------



## intraultra

KnottyOne said:


> Ya really think I have a plan haha. I just hate PA with every piece of me, if it wasn't for my friends this place would literally not have a single bright spot. Basically what it is is that one of my best friends lives of in Phoenix and is offering me cheap rent and some job oppurtunities working at night clubs so I'm taking it. Not to mention I just love how wide open and beautiful it is out west, its the one place I really feel a draw to.



Hey, that's a semi-plan  And definitely sounds like fun. It's certainly more of a plan than I have! I should probably start looking into the whole job thing...since I do graduate this winter.


----------



## cuddly-bear

erm....I'm 15....
please don't boot me from the site!
I hate when that happens, but I'm just not gonna lie!
I'm very mature for my age....
I swear


----------



## Observer

Sorry, maturity isn't the underlying issue. Since you're underage for Dimensions the banning you fear WILL happen - but thanks for being honest. 

As a consolation prize, here is a site that you might enjoy that has no age restrictions. We'll hopefully see you in three years!


----------



## ilikeblackhats

im still 18. im still skinny. im still an FA. im still the shit.


----------



## Proner

I'm 21 and from France


----------



## 400lbs

i'm 24, from melbourne, australia. cursed with a fast metabolism, but blessed with a chubby country.


----------



## Weeze

KnottyOne said:


> You want to get out of this side of the state that fast? (I shoudn't be talking, all goes well I'll be otherside of the country by that time haha)



Dude. I want to get out of here NOW.
Remember when I said I thought the Crest was gonna be a mistake?
Well, it is.


----------



## Weeze

Divals said:


> O rly? What school?



haha... Chatham!


----------



## KnottyOne

krismiss said:


> Dude. I want to get out of here NOW.
> Remember when I said I thought the Crest was gonna be a mistake?
> Well, it is.



I could have told you it would be. I mean in Philly there is some redemption, but you got nothing haha


----------



## Weeze

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Shout out to Delaware County PA! >.<
> 
> Btw, I'm 20 right now. Too young to drink legally, too old to trick-or-treat



hehe. yay delaware county...
i'm not *too* sure where that is...

Is it anywhere by A-town?


haha. 
A-town.
i hate it.


----------



## Weeze

KnottyOne said:


> I could have told you it would be. I mean in Philly there is some redemption, but you got nothing haha



"I could have told you..."

hmm..... WAIT. LOL.
Conversations are coming back to me...
I believe CCC was encouraged over KU?


----------



## Allie Cat

krismiss said:


> haha... Chatham!



I don't even know where that is 

Never mind, Google is my friend. That's about five minutes' drive from where I live... wanna hang out some time?

Edit again. Never mind, you said NEXT fall. By which time I will probably have left the state. Whoops!


----------



## KnottyOne

krismiss said:


> "I could have told you..."
> 
> hmm..... WAIT. LOL.
> Conversations are coming back to me...
> I believe CCC was encouraged over KU?



Yo, anything is better then KU. You could have said RACC and I would have agreed at that point. And whose choice was it anyways, I don't think I really made ya decide. Overall your options were not the most favorable haha.


----------



## Weeze

KnottyOne said:


> Yo, anything is better then KU. You could have said RACC and I would have agreed at that point. And whose choice was it anyways, I don't think I really made ya decide. Overall your options were not the most favorable haha.



hehe... Kutztown's dirty.
Don't worry, I have 2 Philly schools on my list too.
One being Bryn Mawr. ha.
I need to get smarter and learn to say No to Women's Colleges.

I shouldn't have listened to my parents and just gone to Temple, damnit.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

krismiss said:


> hehe. yay delaware county...
> i'm not *too* sure where that is...
> 
> Is it anywhere by A-town?
> 
> 
> haha.
> A-town.
> i hate it.



No idea. @[email protected] I'm a bit hazy on local geography. The town I live in is Media tho.


----------



## Weeze

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> No idea. @[email protected] I'm a bit hazy on local geography. The town I live in is Media tho.



haha.
these are good, safe things to be anouncing in a public thread...
But, (because i'm a creeper lol) Google Maps in telling me that that's 1 hour and 11 minutes away from here. haha. loser = me.


----------



## KnottyOne

krismiss said:


> hehe... Kutztown's dirty.
> Don't worry, I have 2 Philly schools on my list too.
> One being Bryn Mawr. ha.
> I need to get smarter and learn to say No to Women's Colleges.
> 
> I shouldn't have listened to my parents and just gone to Temple, damnit.



I'm not saying Philly is good, I'm just saying its better then A-Town haha. And wow, Bryn Mawr, I was totally there like 2 days ago visiting some friends, good times. And yea, you should have, inner city schools with both genders are pretty awesome


----------



## Weeze

KnottyOne said:


> I'm not saying Philly is good, I'm just saying its better then A-Town haha. And wow, Bryn Mawr, I was totally there like 2 days ago visiting some friends, good times. And yea, you should have, inner city schools with both genders are pretty awesome



Isn't Bryn Mawr all female too?
I mean, so is Chatham...
I can't tell if its the women's college or just CCC.


----------



## intraultra

krismiss said:


> hehe... Kutztown's dirty.
> Don't worry, I have 2 Philly schools on my list too.
> One being Bryn Mawr. ha.
> I need to get smarter and learn to say No to Women's Colleges.
> 
> I shouldn't have listened to my parents and just gone to Temple, damnit.



Temple is a good school


----------



## intraultra

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> No idea. @[email protected] I'm a bit hazy on local geography. The town I live in is Media tho.



Media is a cute area.  My sister used to live there, briefly.


----------



## KnottyOne

krismiss said:


> Isn't Bryn Mawr all female too?
> I mean, so is Chatham...
> I can't tell if its the women's college or just CCC.



Yea, Bryn Mawr is but it's a 7 Sister's School, so that has to give it some merit. Also ya know... it's a real college, not a girl scout retreat like your making CCC out to be.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

krismiss said:


> haha.
> these are good, safe things to be anouncing in a public thread...
> But, (because i'm a creeper lol) Google Maps in telling me that that's 1 hour and 11 minutes away from here. haha. loser = me.



Well I'm not, like, giving out my name and address.


----------



## Weeze

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, Bryn Mawr is but it's a 7 Sister's School, so that has to give it some merit. Also ya know... it's a real college, not a girl scout retreat like your making CCC out to be.



dude. that's totally what it feels like, girl scout camp that never ends.


----------



## Weeze

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Well I'm not, like, giving out my name and address.



i know, lol.


----------



## matt82

i'm 26 but turning 27 soon


----------



## shazz2602

Thats it im offically old omg im past it lol i never thought being 27 i would be classed as not one of the young ones anymore ouch


----------



## LivingCanvas

I just found this thread so I figured I say hello.

I'm 21 but turn 22 on Dec 25th....so I'm still in this category. Yay! =)

And btw, I'm a bbw.


----------



## Rahero2k3

I'm 23 years old here.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I just turned 22.
=D


----------



## Adamantoise

AshleyEileen said:


> I just turned 22.
> =D



Happy Birthday! :happy:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Adamantoise said:


> Happy Birthday! :happy:



Merci!:happy:


----------



## Deven

I'm 21. I honestly felt like it'd never come. I always felt sooo much older than I am.


----------



## Jordan

Im 18 hooray for me  lol


----------



## KnottyOne

DevenDoom said:


> I'm 21. I honestly felt like it'd never come. I always felt sooo much older than I am.



Yea, It's always nive when it finally gets here, that month before I turned 21... terrible is a kind way to put how it felt, I was going insane.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

I wish I was 21 again. *sigh*


----------



## Allie Cat

BrownEyedChica said:


> I wish I was 21 again. *sigh*



You still look like you are, at least. I mean that in a good way.


----------



## KHayes666

BrownEyedChica said:


> I wish I was 21 again. *sigh*



me too :-(


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Divals said:


> You still look like you are, at least. I mean that in a good way.



Thank you!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

KHayes666 said:


> me too :-(



Why do you want to be 21 again, Mr. Cutie?? According to your profile, you are only 22.. you just left 21, lol.


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm 23 yr old engaged FFA and feeder 

I love BHM and SSBHM!


----------



## Weeze

Yay for reviving this thread


----------



## LillyBBBW

*subscribes*

Not a youngun' but I'm coming in here anyway. Just being nosey.


----------



## Les8

I'm 19 going on 20 in 10 days lol

I'm a BBW


----------



## duhast234

Im a young, horny 21 yr. old FA from the good ol' state of Kentucky!


----------



## S13Drifter

Turned 20 yesterday! woot woot


----------



## shazz2602

OK im offically depressed all you young people , ill be 28 in feb just wait till you all get old like me lol


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

shazz2602 said:


> OK im offically depressed all you young people , ill be 28 in feb just wait till you all get old like me lol


Ive never understood why people say that....come on, 28 is hardly old!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

duhast234 said:


> Im a young, horny 21 yr. old FA from the good ol' state of Kentucky!


And Ello Ello!!! Welcome!


----------



## Weeze

duhast234 said:


> Im a young, horny 21 yr. old FA from the good ol' state of Kentucky!



Horny's such a nice touch.

Welcome xD


----------



## boots

"OOOOMMMMS."

"NOOOOOOMMMMS!"












26...gettin' oldish .


----------



## shazz2602

shazz2602 said:


> OK im offically depressed all you young people , ill be 28 in feb just wait till you all get old like me lol





missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ive never understood why people say that....come on, 28 is hardly old!



True its not that old, but when you get 2 years from 30 its starting to get scary! I couldnt wait to be 21 can i go back there? lol


----------



## crazycurls1987

I am 21 too!!


----------



## Snorky

22 here, just joined


----------



## thejuicyone

I just turned 19 in October, I'm just a baby. 






Yeah my photoshop skills suck.


----------



## GhostFace_Chilla

20 here..in Alberta canada ..wheres all the bbws??


----------



## AmandaRose

24 here


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

I'm at the ripe age of 23 currently residing in Ottawa, Ontario and expecting to move to my ancestral homeland of Northern Ireland next year.  

Age is just a number dagnabbit! Why can't people just accept the fact that they get old, it's not in your control and you might as well embrace and enjoy it. Turn those frowns upside down! People should watch George Carlin on getting old, it ought to cheer them up.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I'm at the ripe age of 23 currently residing in Ottawa, Ontario and expecting to move to my ancestral homeland of Northern Ireland next year.
> 
> Age is just a number dagnabbit! Why can't people just accept the fact that they get old, it's not in your control and you might as well embrace and enjoy it. Turn those frowns upside down! People should watch George Carlin on getting old, it ought to cheer them up.



Except that George is dead.


----------



## KFD

Ill be 26 thanksgiving day... Wait, didn't I already post here!?


----------



## Jon Blaze

shazz2602 said:


> OK im offically depressed all you young people , ill be 28 in feb just wait till you all get old like me lol



SILENCE! We can recruit you if you vant to be here! You're in the young crowd NOW! DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT??? Sorry. The Military training instructor came out on me.


----------



## CCC

19 here. 20 in April.

I think that makes me qualified for this thread, right?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I know I posted here already.
But Oh well. ;D 


I'm STILL 18 years old.
STILL From Crappy Wisconsin.
and STILL a *Blink* ..I don't know what I am. BBW or SSBBW.. XD Lmao


----------



## fiore

I'm 23 years old. Do I fall into this category still?


----------



## Jon Blaze

fiore said:


> I'm 23 years old. Do I fall into this category still?



YES. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

LillyBBBW said:


> Except that George is dead.



This is true, but his work is still hilarious and relevant nonetheless. He made lots of laughter and good points and will be warmly remembered by this dumb animal.


----------



## QueenB

sup. i'm 19.


----------



## Hole

I am 20.  Hello youngings!


----------



## 0nlnn

im 19, and I guess yah could call me a BHM FA. But I act like I'm a little kid, what with the comics and video games and all.


----------



## Les Toil

Turned 45 this past April! *HOLLAH!!!!*


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

Les Toil said:


> Turned 45 this past April! *HOLLAH!!!!*



Welcome to the youngling club man, glad you could join us.


----------



## succubus_dxb

21 and LOVING it


----------



## KnottyOne

I'm still 21, just got back from celebrating my best friend's 21st birthday... which last like 2.5 days... it was kinda insane and I feel I may have mildly shortened my life through it. YAY stupid choices most youngsters make haha


----------



## WillSpark

18 Year Old BHM here. So....Hey! What's up?


----------



## Twilley

0nlnn said:


> im 19, and I guess yah could call me a BHM FA. But I act like I'm a little kid, what with the comics and video games and all.



You and me both bro...but I'm about 21 (like a month and a half to go...)


----------



## Weeze

Welcome, welcome, welcome to everybodyyyyyy


----------



## BeastofBurden.

20 and gonna be 21 in May lol so when i got to all the good Bash's i'll be able to drink will yall......woot woot lol


----------



## mebilg

Soon to be 21, after which I don't think there will be any more reason to remember my age.


----------



## shirmack

22 and wishing to stop aging lol


----------



## intraultra

sprintpimp said:


> 22 and wishing to stop aging lol



Seriously. I will be 23 in 2 1/2 months, which I realize is not 'old', but I'd be quite content staying 22!


----------



## KHayes666

intraultra said:


> Seriously. I will be 23 in 2 1/2 months, which I realize is not 'old', but I'd be quite content staying 22!



i'll be 23 in June, you go girst


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

Blah blee bloo. Ignore this.


----------



## Kahlan_FFA

Hey there, turning 19 on Dec.19 so yay youngsters!


----------



## TheBiggerTheBetter

25, and I love Big Women.


----------



## intraultra

KHayes666 said:


> i'll be 23 in June, you go girst



Ha. Well your time will come soon enough as well!


----------



## the hanging belly

I'm 18, so hopefully I fit into this group too


----------



## sexyposhboy

Im 17, does that make me the youngest person on here? lol
maxy x o


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

sexyposhboy said:


> Im 17, does that make me the youngest person on here? lol
> maxy x o


Ohdear!!! Nice knowing you! Prepared to be banned! lol have to be 18 to post here love, rookie mistake!


----------



## Weeze

poor guy


----------



## KHayes666

I've said it a thousand times, 17 year olds that are into bbw's have nowhere to go do they? 

For someone that young, a year is a very long time to wait....I would know


----------



## the hanging belly

When I got the guts to look for this sort of stuff (I was worried about not being able to cover my tracks, but now I know how to it's not bad at all) I was 3 days off turning 18. So for me the time to wait was not that bad


----------



## kojack

25 here! Quarter of a century. Ouch! Never round up, always round down.


----------



## Jon Blaze

KHayes666 said:


> I've said it a thousand times, 17 year olds that are into bbw's have nowhere to go do they?
> 
> For someone that young, a year is a very long time to wait....I would know



I would too. lol But by then it had been years after I broke the closet door with a flying side kick. ^_^ haha 

I actually started dating a bbw on my 17th birthday.


----------



## FunCuteGuy

I'm 24 in Jan hehe  someone be my friend


----------



## SC_FA_08

23 here. Been an FA ever since I can remember tho lol


----------



## shirmack

intraultra said:


> Seriously. I will be 23 in 2 1/2 months, which I realize is not 'old', but I'd be quite content staying 22!



I feel ya boo... I feel so old as it is


----------



## thatgirl08

.................ignore this.......................


----------



## JoeFA

Turned 21 this year, WOOOOO!

Well not so woooo actually, makes no difference in this country if your 20 or 21, though for some reason it's a big deal.....


----------



## Crystal

Still a youngin' at 19.

Seems like all my friends are older than me...

I like it that way.


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> Still a youngin' at 19.
> 
> Seems like all my friends are older than me...
> 
> I like it that way.



Young and cute, just how I like 'em


----------



## Abernachy

21 and enjoying it. I love my drinks, especially my vanilla vodka and coke.


----------



## Musicman560

18 in ontario, canada.


----------



## intraultra

Abernachy said:


> 21 and enjoying it. I love my drinks, especially my vanilla vodka and coke.



You should have the vanilla vodka with orange soda...mmm creamsicle...


----------



## Abernachy

I might have to try that out, thanks beautiful.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Abernachy said:


> 21 and enjoying it. I love my drinks, especially my vanilla vodka and coke.



Vanilla Vodka and Coke? Really? Wow... Where the hell have I been..lol 
That sounds sooooo good. :eat2:




Hmmm, I just turned 26 today, am I still part of this thread? lol.


----------



## Abernachy

BrownEyedChica said:


> Vanilla Vodka and Coke? Really? Wow... Where the hell have I been..lol
> That sounds sooooo good. :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I just turned 26 today, am I still part of this thread? lol.



Thats still young in my book, old is only when one hits 80.


----------



## craigisnutter

Well I'm 23 and pretty much sad everything else about myself in various other threads, but i am a professional wrestler in my spare time and work in a school by day.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

i think my profile is wrong and I clicked the wrong year when i signed up but I am 18.


----------



## chm85

intraultra said:


> Seriously. I will be 23 in 2 1/2 months, which I realize is not 'old', but I'd be quite content staying 22!



eh...I just turned 23, and I have to say it feels a lot like 22. except that it was kind of weird when it kicked in that none of my birthdays would be as fun as the younger ones were. that never really hit me until this year


----------



## DeerVictory

Abernachy said:


> 21 and enjoying it. I love my drinks, especially my vanilla vodka and coke.




I smashed a 2.6 of vanilla vodka last weekend.  

I was pretty upset.


----------



## Abernachy

Thats horrible, you need to be punished. I'm coming to spank you.


----------



## unconventional

Im 18 going on 19 FA with a 22 year old BHM boyfriend.


----------



## AshleyEileen

BigBeautifulRed said:


> i think my profile is wrong and I clicked the wrong year when i signed up but I am 18.



Don't I know you?


----------



## imkufan

Just turned 19


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

AshleyEileen said:


> Don't I know you?



You do. I'm a cupcake cutie and everyone should totally become one!


----------



## AshleyEileen

BigBeautifulRed said:


> You do. I'm a cupcake cutie and everyone should totally become one!



I agree.
Spread the love, lady.


----------



## radman

Im a 22 year old FA.


----------



## Jade38h

I am 26


----------



## appull

I'm a 21 year old FA.

Woo.


----------



## dynezt

> Vanilla Vodka and Coke? Really? Wow... Where the hell have I been..lol
> That sounds sooooo good.


Should try vinilla vodka, rasberry lemonade and lime = awesome!

Oh and I'm 20 from Melbourne, Australia


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm a 24 year old FFA  

I'm getting old now lol


----------



## BrownEyedChica

dynezt said:


> Should try vinilla vodka, rasberry lemonade and lime = awesome!
> 
> Oh and I'm 20 from Melbourne, Australia



My mouth..... is watering...


----------



## Famouslastwords

dynezt said:


> Should try vanilla vodka, rasberry lemonade and lime = awesome!
> 
> Oh and I'm 20 from Melbourne, Australia




Sounds delicious! Both parts of your post!


----------



## succubus_dxb

anyone want to come over for a jaegerbomb tonight? My mum said she's too old to join me.... lmao

:eat1:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

succubus_dxb said:


> anyone want to come over for a jaegerbomb tonight? My mum said she's too old to join me.... lmao
> 
> :eat1:


i LOVE jaegerbombs! My brain dosent the day after though! hehe


----------



## Cors

I turned 21 recently, but I don't drink so I feel old. :/


----------



## Layla Kayla

I'm 20!! I look just as gorgeous too!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Cors said:


> I turned 21 recently, but I don't drink so I feel old. :/



Why does that make you feel old? I'm in the same boat


----------



## Cors

Jon Blaze said:


> Why does that make you feel old? I'm in the same boat



Most of my peers frequent pubs and clubs a whole lot, get wasted every other weekend and make fun of me because I prefer to stay home and trawl the forums. 

I partied quite a bit when I was 16 or so, and grew out of it all by the time I turned 18.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Hah, same, except I never really liked to party.

I mean, as long as I can remember I'd rather have one special person with me to do quiet nerdy things with. However, I have yet to find a woman anywhere CLOSE to my level of "boring."


----------



## Cors

The Orange Mage said:


> Hah, same, except I never really liked to party.
> 
> I mean, as long as I can remember I'd rather have one special person with me to do quiet nerdy things with. However, I have yet to find a woman anywhere CLOSE to my level of "boring."



Nerdy things are great! I wish there are more geeks around! 

I am quite happy with my gaming habit. On a frivolous level it also means more money for random stuff I fancy! My friends constantly complain about being broke but will happily spend £30 on drinks, even more on snacks and smokes, before throwing it all up and getting sent home in an expensive cab. 

I raided on Warcraft for a good long while, and met my sweetheart there. We don't like the hassle of going out so we stay home doing boring stuff on the net all day long and it is awesome.


----------



## Layla Kayla

Hey, I'm guna be honest when I say,
I'm a geek at heart, I play Starcraft too much, and Soul Calibur 4.
Don't be hatin' because I own you all at Soul Calibur either! 
Hehe, I guess I'm gangster too, no, probably not.
Hehe, at least were talking about it, and now, hey, I don't feel alone!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

I dunna like parties at all.

I even turned down an opportunity to go to a democratic fundraiser dinner with Obama (of course, this was before he "got cool"). 

I'm young, but I usually wake up with aches and pains, I complain about how things have changed and items are more expensive than I recall, I have trouble keeping up with technology, and when I walk into a room I forget why I went into that room.

x_x I'm too young for this shit.


----------



## Layla Kayla

I've had that problem, happens to the best of us, or maybe not, but anyway, I woke up day after christmas with a little bit of a back pain, had to take some asprin, but I got to laze around all day, which is awesome


----------



## IszyStone

I'm a 19 year old bbw/ffa.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Layla Kayla said:


> Hey, I'm guna be honest when I say,
> I'm a geek at heart, I play Starcraft too much, and Soul Calibur 4.
> Don't be hatin' because I own you all at Soul Calibur either!
> Hehe, I guess I'm gangster too, no, probably not.
> Hehe, at least were talking about it, and now, hey, I don't feel alone!



WHAT? I used to be nasty at that game. You're lucky I haven't practiced in awhile. If I was still playing, I'd be running on you like a treadmill. lol


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name

Im 26 and still like to think of myself as young.


----------



## kojack

Enter_Witty_Name said:


> Im 26 and still like to think of myself as young.



Oh noes I'm almost there!


----------



## chicken legs

i'm young at heart does that count


----------



## WillSpark

18 here. w00t.


----------



## 420kween

Im 21! ... but act and feel much older.


----------



## kinkykitten

Agh I'm one of the older ones on this post


----------



## Tyrael

21, later this month 22


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Goodness me! Whats wrong with you all! Your in your twenties stop acting like your over the hill! Silly billies! Enjoy it! Age is nothing but a number, but life is anything that you desire it to be!!!!!


----------



## qwertyman173

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Goodness me! Whats wrong with you all! Your in your twenties stop acting like your over the hill! Silly billies! Enjoy it! Age is nothing but a number, but life is anything that you desire it to be!!!!!



I have a bit of a hang up about turning 24. It's not going to happen until 2011, but it just hits me as a big milestone for some reason. Mid 20s....


----------



## CollegeKid

18 here, and looking to find some FFAs, considering it's not going so well for me at college.


----------



## jennabelle

I'm almost 22.


----------



## Oirish

Hey! I'm still 25 for another 2 whole weeks! Does that mean I get relegated to old man status after? That would be uber-depressing...
I think I'll endorse my Dad's plan of being relatively immature for life! you're only as old as you feel.


----------



## cold comfort

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Goodness me! Whats wrong with you all! Your in your twenties stop acting like your over the hill! Silly billies! Enjoy it! Age is nothing but a number, but life is anything that you desire it to be!!!!!



thaaaaaaaaaaank you, girl!! dear god someone had to say that. i'm only 25 and i think about 90% of you are making it sound like i should be put out to pasture.

jesus kiddos, live your lives! 

... uhm, and if you're not going to have that drink, pass it my way please. 

thanks!


----------



## Jon Blaze

cold comfort said:


> thaaaaaaaaaaank you, girl!! dear god someone had to say that. i'm only 25 and i think about 90% of you are making it sound like i should be put out to pasture.
> 
> jesus kiddos, live your lives!
> 
> ... uhm, and if you're not going to have that drink, pass it my way please.
> 
> thanks!



Oh PUHLEEZE....

25 is not old (Especially for you Jen! I've seen your antics in person). The geezers started it! Kidding. 

In the end it's about how you feel: Not about the years that go by.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

18....lol....yeah everyones much older on here it seems. well anywhere rly. I think its harder to comeout with ur sexuality when ur younger rather than older cause ur worried what ur rents will think. just my theory....


----------



## S13Drifter

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> 18....lol....yeah everyones much older on here it seems. well anywhere rly. I think its harder to comeout with ur sexuality when ur younger rather than older cause ur worried what ur rents will think. just my theory....



its true, only now that i'm in college do i find it easyer to tell ppl that i'm an FA


----------



## Allie Cat

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> 18....lol....yeah everyones much older on here it seems. well anywhere rly. I think its harder to comeout with ur sexuality when ur younger rather than older cause ur worried what ur rents will think. just my theory....



Meh, I dunno. I've been pretty open about my preferences and desires since I was in my early teens. I was a social outcast either way, so why not be honest?  And my parents didn't have any issue with it either... but then, I am the child of hippies.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

I'm open too, but it took me longer to discover I had a sexuality at all than most of my friends. >.>


----------



## Jon Blaze

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> 18....lol....yeah everyones much older on here it seems. well anywhere rly. I think its harder to comeout with ur sexuality when ur younger rather than older cause ur worried what ur rents will think. just my theory....



I think it depends on the person. My parents had the idea since I was a pre teen, but I actually straight up told them when I was 16. They thought it would just be a phase, but uhh... It's been nine years so hmmmm... Not really a phase. lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

welllll idk being into bigger people....thats still considered normal by most standards or wtv. by once feederism comes into play people are creeped out by it because its so different for what the american general population views as normal which is dieting fads and what have you.

As for my mum....I've told her numerous times I like being a bit plump and I like my men supersized....and she dun get it and pretends it dont exist. like she pretends it isnt happening or wtv. but what do u expect from a healthnut?


----------



## kojack

25 here... and man, how come all the CUTE single girls are in the EAST coast? Grr! I guess it's because dieting and that California "lifestyle" or something is so much over her... I'm heading East. Single and looking for a curvy cutie.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Screw you pal! I'm super cute, and I'm super single! It's so hard to find a single young FA in this state who is not a complete douche.


----------



## Kacki

I'm another East-coaster...

Just turned 18. I'm not a BBW, however, just a little curvy.

I love Dimensions, though. 'Nuff said.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

kojack said:


> 25 here... and man, how come all the CUTE single girls are in the EAST coast? Grr! I guess it's because dieting and that California "lifestyle" or something is so much over her... I'm heading East. Single and looking for a curvy cutie.



Well first off, nice to see I have a lot of almoster 25s and 25s around now. I'll be hitting that milestone at the end of this month! I will definitely feel old. And yeah, I've noticed a spike in East-coasters lately. I hope everyone has fun with looking about!


----------



## Allie Cat

Good to know there's nice people in California... I might be moving out there in the next few months.


----------



## Oirish

Famouslastwords said:


> Screw you pal! I'm super cute, and I'm super single! It's so hard to find a single young FA in this state who is not a complete douche.



Well I'm a single young FA that lacks all douche-bag qualifications...


----------



## Famouslastwords

Oirish said:


> Well I'm a single young FA that lacks all douche-bag qualifications...



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey baaaaaaaybeee. Wanna date?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Famouslastwords said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey baaaaaaaybeee. Wanna date?




HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Oirish

Famouslastwords said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey baaaaaaaybeee. Wanna date?



Hell yeah I do!


----------



## Famouslastwords

zomg! *does a touchdown snoopy dance*


----------



## BBWModel

So apparently I fit into the "geezers" category, (I will be 35 next month), but I feel like I belong here, so here I am staying.  Everyone is right, age is just a number...I think it helps that I had my son young...he keeps me up on all the cool stuff! LOL (He is 14 and a freshman in H.S.)


----------



## superman73

i think you're gorgeous! It's just too bad I qualify for a little too young.


----------



## BBWModel

Awww, thank you! How old are you, if I might ask?



superman73 said:


> i think you're gorgeous! It's just too bad I qualify for a little too young.


----------



## Famouslastwords

superman73 said:


> i think you're gorgeous! It's just too bad I qualify for a little too young.



No worries! She likes em young! *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## BBWModel

Thanks! LOL





Famouslastwords said:


> No worries! She likes em young! *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

There does seem to be a disproportionate concentration of feedees over in California, based on my own informal research. 

I'm finally set up in my dorm at Susquehanna University! ^_^ Woo!

=o I'd like to give a shout out to my fellow feeders and FA in the commonwealth of PA!


----------



## Allie Cat

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> There does seem to be a disproportionate concentration of feedees over in California, based on my own informal research.
> 
> I'm finally set up in my dorm at Susquehanna University! ^_^ Woo!
> 
> =o I'd like to give a shout out to my fellow feeders and FA in the commonwealth of PA!



*high fives* Welcome to PA, dood!

There's a concentration of feedees in California? Hmm. I must conduct research of my own.


----------



## Oirish

Divals said:


> *high fives* Welcome to PA, dood!
> 
> There's a concentration of feedees in California? Hmm. I must conduct research of my own.



Feedees in California? Where, where, where?:bounce:


----------



## Sparrow

I discovered this thread kind of late, but I'm a 22 year old fat admirer.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hollah!

Yeah, I haven't been on here in ages.


----------



## Red Raven

I've decided I'm going to start posting more.


----------



## Tanuki

*waves*

Hullooo!

20 year old BHM here ^_^


----------



## Accept

Married guy of 26 here. My wife and I posted a lot during 2007, been bored at work lately, thought I'd try some more posting. lol


----------



## AnnMarie

Hey, Stan... hope the missus finds her way back as well. We enjoyed you guys!


----------



## LillyBBBW

AnnMarie said:


> Hey, Stan... hope the missus finds her way back as well. We enjoyed you guys!



Ditto that. WB Stan!


----------



## Weeze

Divals said:


> *high fives* Welcome to PA, dood!



Wait....
There are FA's in PA?
Why wasn't I informed?


----------



## S13Drifter

where are the BBW's in Texas? thats my question


----------



## BrownEyedChica

S13Drifter said:


> where are the BBW's in Texas? thats my question



We're all over the place.


----------



## Allie Cat

krismiss said:


> Wait....
> There are FA's in PA?
> Why wasn't I informed?



So what am I, chopped liver? -.-


----------



## intraultra

Divals said:


> So what am I, chopped liver? -.-


Well you know there's always me... 

PA is too big of a state...no one in my area!


----------



## Allie Cat

intraultra said:


> Well you know there's always me...
> 
> PA is too big of a state...no one in my area!



I'm actually not looking, just pointing out that there's at least one FA in this state...  What part of PA are you in?


----------



## intraultra

Divals said:


> I'm actually not looking, just pointing out that there's at least one FA in this state...  What part of PA are you in?


I was only kidding, way to take the fun out of it 
Reading.


----------



## Famouslastwords

How could you NOT look when it comes to intraultra? ARE YOU BLIND MAN?


----------



## Allie Cat

intraultra said:


> I was only kidding
> Reading.



Ohh, ok. You're pretty close to Krissie then. Me, not so much. About four or five hours.


----------



## intraultra

Famouslastwords said:


> How could you NOT look when it comes to intraultra? ARE YOU BLIND MAN?


Aw, okay, that REALLY made me smile big, thanks so much gorgeous!


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> How could you NOT look when it comes to intraultra? ARE YOU BLIND MAN?



I didn't mean that she's not hot, 'cause she is... I meant I'm not looking for a girlfriend or anything 

*opens mouth and inserts foot*


----------



## KnottyOne

intraultra said:


> Well you know there's always me...
> 
> PA is too big of a state...no one in my area!



No one in your area? I'm from Reading, I'm pretty sure I've told you that haha


----------



## intraultra

KnottyOne said:


> No one in your area? I'm from Reading, I'm pretty sure I've told you that haha


But you just up and stopped talking to me! Haha. I was just like "oh...okay then"


----------



## intraultra

Divals said:


> I didn't mean that she's not hot, 'cause she is... I meant I'm not looking for a girlfriend or anything
> 
> *opens mouth and inserts foot*


Hahaha, no worries.


----------



## KnottyOne

intraultra said:


> But you just up and stopped talking to me! Haha. I was just like "oh...okay then"



Honestly, I felt like you were sending my signals that I was annoying you, my bad, now i feel like a terrible person  Well I'm def gonna have to start talking to you again ^_^


----------



## Famouslastwords

Hey, girl I like your sig!


----------



## intraultra

KnottyOne said:


> Honestly, I felt like you were sending my signals that I was annoying you, my bad, now i feel like a terrible person  Well I'm def gonna have to start talking to you again ^_^


I guess my shyness/quietness when I first start talking to someone might come off that way, I don't know! I blame the Internet...impossible to read people. I'm just glad to know now that you didn't find me terribly boring. Well now why couldn't this have been sorted a couple months ago when I lived a few blocks from your school! Hah.


----------



## KnottyOne

intraultra said:


> I guess my shyness/quietness when I first start talking to someone might come off that way, I don't know! I blame the Internet...impossible to read people. I'm just glad to know now that you didn't find me terribly boring. Well now why couldn't this have been sorted a couple months ago when I lived a few blocks from your school! Hah.



Well I'm back in Reading now because of a surgery so I'm gonna be around for a while. So all things might still have a chance of working out, and Philly isn't to far away haha. And it's cool, the internet can make people seem that way, even I feel I come off that way sometimes online. And you weren't boring at all, I found you really cool, so def hit me up again sometime, I have the same screen name as before


----------



## Weeze

Haha. 
I love Reading...
*is also Reading/Pottstown*


Not really.


----------



## Appetency

22... 23 next May

But look 15 and often act 15 :happy:


----------



## S13Drifter

well that would be nice if Texas wasnt so awesomely big ^_^


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

I'm still in Selinsgrove, at good old Susquehanna University.

It's hard for me to make friends, initiate conversation, ask people to hang out, etc. =s I usually get a friend because somebody else starts things and is persistent enough that getting to know them is less effort than ignoring them.

*sigh*

Week 2. No friends. Still haven't gotten all my textbooks in the mail. Lonely. =/


----------



## sugarmoore

hello...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

sugarmoore said:


> hello...





Hi. ^^

Are you attending a college as well? =o


----------



## intraultra

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I'm still in Selinsgrove, at good old Susquehanna University.
> 
> It's hard for me to make friends, initiate conversation, ask people to hang out, etc. =s I usually get a friend because somebody else starts things and is persistent enough that getting to know them is less effort than ignoring them.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Week 2. No friends. Still haven't gotten all my textbooks in the mail. Lonely. =/



Aw, I'm really not great with making friends either. You don't have a roommate you can hang with? I am not really good friends with my first roommate anymore, but I did meet my best friends through her. Does your school have any online communities? I met people that way too. Good luck


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

I have a single (I don't really do well with roommates =s) and I don't know about any online communities. I guess I could look into that more. Mainly I just know about the announcement board and the school webmail.


----------



## S13Drifter

sugarmoore said:


> hello...



Hello there


----------



## Voodoo

im brand new (its all your fault Caine you brought it on yourself lol) and i fall into that group 19 yay


----------



## Caine

Voodoo said:


> im brand new (its all your fault Caine you brought it on yourself lol) and i fall into that group 19 yay



So what if I do? I think its GREAT you have come, and welcome to the youngsters thread Voodoo


----------



## Voodoo

lol you would hehe


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I'm new here, 18 (but I'm told I look 13), and bored.

Lolhai.


----------



## Musicman560

Seventy-Seven said:


> I'm new here, 18 (but I'm told I look 13), and bored.
> 
> Lolhai.



Hello!! =D


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Anybody else a college-goer? =o


----------



## Famouslastwords

I start college on the 24th of this month. Critical Reading 14 and in May a short term class of Spanish 2.


----------



## intraultra

I miss college


----------



## Allie Cat

I graduated a little over a month ago. Woo!


----------



## KnottyOne

College... well... place between drop out, on leave and confused


----------



## bmann0413

Well, I'm almost 20! Just two more months!


----------



## inertiatic_sks

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Anybody else a college-goer? =o



University of North Texas here. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's the biggest stoner school in the southern US, or at least in Texas


----------



## BrownEyedChica

intraultra said:


> I miss college



I miss college too.. 



Divals said:


> I graduated a little over a month ago. Woo!



Congratulations Divals! 



inertiatic_sks said:


> University of North Texas here. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's the biggest stoner school in the southern US, or at least in Texas



UNT is a nice campus (from the lil bit I saw, lol)... hello fellow Texan


----------



## Allie Cat

BrownEyedChica said:


> Congratulations Divals!



Thank you!  I haven't been making a big deal out of it though, since I haven't yet found a job in my field. I'm currently putting my $100,000 (approximated) degree to good use, delivering pizzas, while saving up to move to somewhere I can actually find a job... v.v


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Divals said:


> Thank you!  I haven't been making a big deal out of it though, since I haven't yet found a job in my field. I'm currently putting my $100,000 (approximated) degree to good use, delivering pizzas, while saving up to move to somewhere I can actually find a job... v.v



Ooooh... I know how that is... I just graduated college in May, and it was rough finding a job that would require my degree. Now my butt needs to go back to graduate school, lol. I miss college, but I don't miss all the work, lol.


----------



## Weeze

Yay College!!!


----------



## Roam-Antic

I'm 18. Am I the youngest here? I turned 18 recently.

FA. That's the one where you like fat women?


----------



## adz

Roam-Antic said:


> I'm 18. Am I the youngest here? I turned 18 recently.
> 
> FA. That's the one where you like fat women?



18 too! 19 in June 


and yeah.. that's the one where you admire the fuller female figure.


----------



## Musicman560

Nearly 19 and half way thru first year of college!


----------



## stillblessed23

yay college! I am not sure If I will ever get my bachelors my father keeps calling me a professional student. Becoming a teacher takes longer than you think lol.


----------



## sugarmoore

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Hi. ^^
> 
> Are you attending a college as well? =o



I AM IN SCHOOL, AND I NEVER SAID I WAS 18. MABYE YOU SHOULD HAVE CHECKED THAT OUT BEFORE BLASTING IT ON ANOTHER THREAD.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Sorry. x.x I didn't mean any offense by it.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

@FuzzyNecromancer:

I remember you from my days lurking on AnimExpansion as an early teen. How are you?


----------



## Rowan

I'm not a youngster...I'm just here to hunt for fresh young meat.

*laughing*

I keed...I keed....


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm a youngster I guess... Although some days I don't feel so young!  I will be 22 on Saturday!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Seventy-Seven said:


> @FuzzyNecromancer:
> 
> I remember you from my days lurking on AnimExpansion as an early teen. How are you?



Lonely and full of self-conscious anxiety, but driven by a purpose in life.

How are you, and what was your animexpansion SN?


----------



## holliejade

I am 20, going to be 21 in April!! Im excited =)


----------



## Tanuki

I'll be 21 in just under a month~


----------



## chaoticfate13

just turned 21 last month


----------



## Famouslastwords

chaoticfate13 said:


> just turned 21 last month



Oh hey Anthony!


----------



## chaoticfate13

hey there gorgeous how have u been? good to see u here


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I'm 25 so I guess I'm still (just) part of the young crowd


----------



## Sephiran

I'm fifteen; I don't cloak my age. I prefer the more non-explicit kinda things. Also I am myself. If my vocabulary is good, it's because I go to private school.


----------



## AshleyEileen

That last post made me LOL.


----------



## KHayes666

Sephiran said:


> I'm fifteen; I don't cloak my age. I prefer the more non-explicit kinda things. Also I am myself. If my vocabulary is good, it's because I go to private school.



see you in 3 years kid.....unless you're smart enough to cloak your age next time.


----------



## AshleyEileen

KHayes666 said:


> see you in 3 years kid.....unless you're smart enough to cloak your age next time.



I'm actually 10.


----------



## KHayes666

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm actually 10.



want a cookie? lol


----------



## Allie Cat

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm actually 10.



Does that mean I'm a pedophile for thinking you're hot?


----------



## AshleyEileen

KHayes666 said:


> want a cookie? lol



No, I'd rather take candy from you while you're in a strange van. 



Divals said:


> Does that mean I'm a pedophile for thinking you're hot?



If you'd like to be.


----------



## 0nlnn

Im 19....da da dahhhhhhhh


----------



## lotrb90210

I'm 18 and looooove the site!!


----------



## Sydney Vicious

I'm a wee baby at the young age of 18...
at the not so wee size of around 300lb!! 
young bbw and damned proud of it!!


----------



## TygerKitty

I'm 25... turn 26 soon though! Eep!


----------



## irishguy_

Another youngster herea and newbie to the board. Im a 21 year old from Ireland, hoping to get chatting to some BBWs a little closer to home, or strike up a convo with and learn a bit more about the stunning american BBWs that are already on here


----------



## ARoyaleBattle

Hey thar!

24/f/ky. My first post here ^^


----------



## Irena

Sooo, since I havn't been on this site in a lonnggg time, I figured i'd re-post and get re-aquainted with you lovely people. I'm 22, all woman and from NJ (grad from school in RI come may!)


----------



## skreenname

I'm Seventeen.
FA.
This is actually my first post here.
o:


----------



## Allie Cat

skreenname said:


> I'm Seventeen.
> FA.
> This is actually my first post here.
> o:



I will never understand why people below the allowed age on this forum insist on posting their age.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Divals said:


> I will never understand why people below the allowed age on this forum insist on posting their age.



I agree. :doh:


----------



## ciccialover

I'm 23 years old, I'm slim but I really LOVE BBWs!:eat2:


----------



## BitsySpider

19 years old right here, soon to be 20 in just a few more months ( eeps, I'm growing up @[email protected] ). Happy to see there are some of my own peers around~


----------



## NoWayOut

Divals said:


> I will never understand why people below the allowed age on this forum insist on posting their age.



Because they just don't think, I guess. I honestly don't know.


----------



## CaraCakes

I just turned 24 at the end of January.


----------



## Andy_McP

I am young in theory (24), but as I am training to be a teacher I always feel older!


----------



## shashank

I am 26...trying to find out some people near my city..


----------



## Rahero2k3

I'm 24 trying to find people in CT.


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

I'm 21, I feel old though now having graduated university. I miss being in education.


----------



## ChubbyChaserDave

23, will be 24 in less than a month.


----------



## Gingembre

Dance_Epidemic said:


> I'm 21, I feel old though now having graduated university. I miss being in education.



I feel this too...except I'm 23 *sigh*


----------



## Wild Zero

biggirlsaresexi said:


> I'm 17, been attracted to bigger girls for as long as i can remember


:doh:


Thanks for playing, peace!


----------



## Proner

Dance_Epidemic said:


> I'm 21, I feel old though now having graduated university. I miss being in education.



I miss being in university too, I'm 22 and if i work in the university's library most of the students think that i'm a student and not a librarian!


----------



## Dism4l

Here's my contribution : 18, FA to the bone. Great thread, by the way!


----------



## Tanuki

I turned 21 last week.... Yup ^_^


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm 31...that's young, right? LOL


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Get away cradle-robber


----------



## JenFromOC

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Get away cradle-robber



Damn! LOL


----------



## Jon Blaze

Screw you Necromancer! This is Caine's thread and my thread! After seeing that proflie pic, I'm letting her in! lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

Jon Blaze said:


> Screw you Necromancer! This is Caine's thread and my thread! After seeing that proflie pic, I'm letting her in! lol


 It's everyone's thread. And you didn't make it so neh-


----------



## Jon Blaze

Famouslastwords said:


> It's everyone's thread. And you didn't make it so neh-



NEH NOTHIN'! Read the first few repiies n00b! lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

Jon Blaze said:


> NEH NOTHIN'! Read the first few repiies n00b! lol



Read the first post noob! 18-25 crowd!

Oh shit, I'm too old for this thread next week. <.<

Damn.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Famouslastwords said:


> Read the first post noob! 18-25 crowd!
> 
> Oh shit, I'm too old for this thread next week. <.<
> 
> Damn.



Puh-leeze. You've already posted. You've been allowed in like her.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Hello all, I'm Corbin, 21 years young/old, whatever....glad to meet you


----------



## KatsPyjamas

24, awesome I still count as young! People are so young these days, don't you think?


----------



## msbard90

Hi! i'm 19, and a bbw  nice to meet the other younguns like me!!!
xoxo


----------



## nykspree8

well i'm 25 for uhmm 4 more days, then I guess I'm officially old according to this thread LOL ;P


----------



## Famouslastwords

That's ok I'm old too. I just turned 26 in April.


----------



## piratechick

i guess i'm one of the younger ones here.. i'm only 18 =x


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> That's ok I'm old too. I just turned 26 in April.



But I dun wanna be old, I wanna be 18 again like the poster above me  I do have the mindset of a 18 year old at times tho, so I guess that will just have to do from now on ;P


----------



## budydude7777777

18 right here. there's a lot of us.


----------



## Dantes524

According to the calendar, I'm vingt-deux years old (J'ai vingt-duex ans) and I have an unwavering attraction to the ladies on this forum. Never before have I come across a more beautiful group of women!


----------



## sirumberto

I'm 25. I don't feel it, but I suppose you can't argue with time.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

yo soy veinte! Pero yo me siento bonito viejo honestamente...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

sirumberto said:


> I'm 25. I don't feel it, but I suppose you can't argue with time.


You CAN Argue with time.
But I wouldn't Advise it.
Because then it could go all time-like on you, and BAM! You just went from 25 to 70! 


...Yeah. Argueing with time is a No-No.


----------



## piratechick

rg770Ibanez said:


> yo soy veinte! Pero yo me siento bonito viejo honestamente...



is it bad i took the time to translate that and then laughed at the "old tuna" part?


----------



## sirumberto

Your Plump Princess said:


> You CAN Argue with time.
> But I wouldn't Advise it.
> Because then it could go all time-like on you, and BAM! You just went from 25 to 70!
> 
> 
> ...Yeah. Argueing with time is a No-No.



Plus they tend to lock people away for things like that. Or they give them a sign and send them out to a street corner, which could be fun for a few days I'll admit.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

piratechick said:


> is it bad i took the time to translate that and then laughed at the "old tuna" part?



where the freak did you get tuna??? That sentence definitely has nothing to do with tuna. atun is spanish for tuna.


----------



## piratechick

rg770Ibanez said:


> where the freak did you get tuna??? That sentence definitely has nothing to do with tuna. atun is spanish for tuna.



yahoo translator. my friend told me to never trust them.. now i know why.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

piratechick said:


> yahoo translator. my friend told me to never trust them.. now i know why.



yeah that crap isn't a human brain so it prob gets mixed up.


----------



## piratechick

rg770Ibanez said:


> yeah that crap isn't a human brain so it prob gets mixed up.



haha yeah. plus it doesn't help i took one day of spanish in high school...


----------



## rg770Ibanez

hahahaha, that will also complicate things. I took two years. It was fun stuff. I plan on becoming fluent in that and some others hopefully. Maybe Swedish


----------



## piratechick

i wish i could speak something other than sarcasm.. doubt that'll happen anytime soon though.....


----------



## Scorsese86

I'm 22... 23 in September.
So, I would be a FA-youngster.
(...never seen this topic before!)


----------



## George

22 yearold feedee


----------



## RayanamiNGE

23 here, 24 in sept, so be sure to wake up before September ends...


Ok sorry that was a really bad joke.


----------



## Allie Cat

George said:


> 22 yearold feedee



Hey you!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

rg770Ibanez said:


> yo soy veinte! Pero yo me siento bonito viejo honestamente...



This reads as: I am 20. But I feel me pretty (as in a girl being pretty) old honestly. 

Should be: Yo tengo 20 anos. Pero honestamente, yo me siento muy viejo.

Just saying..


----------



## supersoup

i turned 26 in april, but eff the rules, i'm still young.

ftw.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'll allow it.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

I remember a boy once in high school spanish who wrote what the translator said. well it was a valentines day project and he was trying to say I want to hang out, well the translator took it as wanting to hang literally as hang with a noose. So when he turned that in the teacher laughed and told everyone what he did lol.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

I turned 24 last feb


----------



## BigCutieSteph

19 ssbbw/ffa


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Seems like I count. just turned 18 recently, fresh out of high school. and yeah, FA. 

Hey fellow young peoples.

:bow:


----------



## George

Divals said:


> Hey you!



*clings* ooo how i have missed you...where is that cookie you borrowed


----------



## ezyryder34

ill be 20 in september


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

JenFromOC said:


> Damn! LOL





piratechick said:


> i guess i'm one of the younger ones here.. i'm only 18 =x



Heeey! =D

Shout-out to my fellow Pennsylvanian! ^_^


----------



## piratechick

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Heeey! =D
> 
> Shout-out to my fellow Pennsylvanian! ^_^



yesss! another PAer!


----------



## KHayes666

I'm afraid I must withdraw from the thread...I turn 23 on Monday. No longer a youngster I'm afraid :-(


----------



## jamesdevise

Oh dear, if you're 23 and you're saying you're too old, I just turned 24, so I'm waaay too old!

But damnit I don't feel it, far too immature to be old, but yes FA from England.


----------



## Ash

I am officially too old for this thread. Ouch.


----------



## Allie Cat

Ashley said:


> I am officially too old for this thread. Ouch.



I disagree.


----------



## jamesdevise

Ashley said:


> I am officially too old for this thread. Ouch.



I disagree also! We should demand to be let in, or start our own thread, not sure what to call it though....if we can't be young, we're not old, or middle aged, er..any ideas?


----------



## KHayes666

jamesdevise said:


> I disagree also! We should demand to be let in, or start our own thread, not sure what to call it though....if we can't be young, we're not old, or middle aged, er..any ideas?



The mid 20's group of people who don't know where the hell they want to be but are still young enough to enjoy life


----------



## sirumberto

KHayes666 said:


> The mid 20's group of people who don't know where the hell they want to be but are still young enough to enjoy life



I'm in. It'll be a blast.


----------



## jamesdevise

KHayes666 said:


> The mid 20's group of people who don't know where the hell they want to be but are still young enough to enjoy life



SOLD! It's sassy, it's catchy, i'm in! 
Abbreviations?I'm thinking 'TM20GOPWDKWTHTWTBBRSYENUF2EL', just rolls off the tongue.

Sign me up, we have our first three members.


----------



## Sgirl23

Okay well...I'm about to turn 25...how bout that? I'm also still very much enjoying life!


----------



## bigbootylover51

25 FA potential Feeder here


----------



## boots

Ashley said:


> I am officially too old for this thread. Ouch.



Me too 

Let's be bitter together <3.


----------



## phatmariposa

I'll be too old for this thread in about a month :-(. Oh well, the first 1/2 century has been AWESOME and here's to looking forward to even MORE FABULOUS YEARS!


----------



## Caine

supersoup said:


> i turned 26 in april, but eff the rules, i'm still young.
> 
> ftw.



Soupy, so long as you can do that, yer a youngster , its those that BELIEVE You need to follow the rules that are too old for the thread , but honetly its just nice to let all the people around here know who is in their age group


----------



## piratechick

i figured out something last night.. as long as you can still laugh at a fart joke you're young.


----------



## Ali

24 here and BBW


----------



## Blackjack

piratechick said:


> i figured out something last night.. as long as you can still laugh at a fart joke you're young.



However, you're mature if you don't laugh at _all _fart jokes- just the good ones.

That's pretty much my maturity barometer right there.


----------



## NW_evergreen_forest

18 and proud FA.


----------



## piratechick

Blackjack said:


> However, you're mature if you don't laugh at _all _fart jokes- just the good ones.
> 
> That's pretty much my maturity barometer right there.



i can agree with that. i watched these videos of a hidden camera type prank video where a guy would be in target and use a fart machine he invented to make them sound more real.. ohman. i nearly cried a few times.


----------



## kateri_karui

22 in less than two weeks~! *does the youngster dance...there IS one, you know*
FA in the "I write it and draw it" sense.


----------



## Sephiran427

I'm 15. I suppose one could call me a "gainer". I really don't fake an age. It sometimes may seem that way though.


----------



## Allie Cat

Sephiran427 said:


> I'm 15. I suppose one could call me a "gainer". I really don't fake an age. It sometimes may seem that way though.



Umm... sorry, but you're probably gonna get the banhammer pretty soon. This board is 18+ and it's pretty strictly enforced.


----------



## Aust99

jamesdevise said:


> SOLD! It's sassy, it's catchy, i'm in!
> Abbreviations?I'm thinking 'TM20GOPWDKWTHTWTBBRSYENUF2EL', just rolls off the tongue.
> 
> Sign me up, we have our first three members.



I'm with you...... 24 atm.... how did that happen?


----------



## tootsmendozer

23 here, fa and alround frost giant, hello youngsters and olders alike lol


----------



## Noir

23 here as well


----------



## jamesdevise

Aust99 said:


> I'm with you...... 24 atm.... how did that happen?



I know what you mean, had my cousins 18th this weekend in the same pub as we had mine....I was thinking 'i'm still around the same age' and then it hit me...that was 6 years ago! arghhhh christ on a bike!

So looks like this group's got a few more members! soon this forum will be ours....


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm getting older and older than this thread by the year. I turn 27 in yikes! 2.5 months!

<clings to the thread>


----------



## maureenc

25 here...SSBBW


----------



## freakyfred

22 here. Guess i could woo!


----------



## calauria

I'm 38, just turned 38 and I'm always mistaken for being in my late teens to no more than 25. It's like than with my whole family, we are a lot older than we look. We must be a clan of vampires.

I guess with my bubbly, giggly and goofy personality helps to make me seem a lot younger, also....LOL...


----------



## Sydney Vicious

I'm just 19, and I am most defenitely a proud bbw!


----------



## S13Drifter

21 and living


----------



## Red Raven

Anybody know what happened to Jon Blaze?


----------



## MatthewB

18, over here.


----------



## boots

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm getting older and older than this thread by the year. I turn 27 in yikes! 2.5 months!
> 
> <clings to the thread>



I was totally 24 years old when this post started and now I'm 27 whatthecrap.

>.<


----------



## blakout

21 year old FA in Colorado...single...sigh


----------



## Famouslastwords

boots said:


> I was totally 24 years old when this post started and now I'm 27 whatthecrap.
> 
> >.<




Yeah, funny how that happens

I say this thread ages people prematurely!


----------



## Tmhays87

22, almost 23 (in 9 days ).

Happily married FA/BHM


----------



## KHayes666

Red Raven said:


> Anybody know what happened to Jon Blaze?



Still alive for all I know, posted less than a week ago


----------



## Weirdo890

Turning 21 a week from Saturday.


----------



## BigIzzy

I'm 21 years old and one sexy bhm if I may say so myself:blush::happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

DOUBLE DEUCE WIT IT! 
I can't believe I was here in this thread at 19.


----------



## PeanutButterfly

I just turned 18. I love that theres so many young people around here . I'll probably be in either PA or Delaware come the fall. I'm an FFA but I also have a thing for FAs being a big girl myself. Yay for all fat admiration.


----------



## bosompump

21 and 11/12ths FA, chubby guy, in sunny the sunny (not right now) inland empire of Southern Ca.


----------



## Gspoon

I am guessing I posted in this when I was 18, I am a month away from being 21. Lol... oh, how the years fly by.


----------



## scroogey

18 here, 19 in april


----------



## qwertyman173

22 here.... feeling the age :blush:


----------



## awsomerich

25 FA living in NYC


----------



## Proner

22 here and 23 in a week


----------



## Gingembre

Gonna be 24 on Wednesday - clinging on to 23 til then!


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy

20 soon to be 21 in a few days;D wooo!


----------



## rotcguy10934

I'm 20, gonna be 21 in August


----------



## steadydecline

18. 19 in May.


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy

Oh wow tons of youngsters;]


----------



## Kingofthedorks

19 y/o big guy here


----------



## siren_

22 FFA!!:wubu:


----------



## Agent 007

I'm 25 and still going strong.


----------



## siren_

I just realized im slightly older and smaller american version of scroogey. lol


----------



## LordSheogorath

I'm 20 going 21! What the feck? I know there's more than 5 of us younger Dimensions members on here...


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I'm a BBW- from NYC, and I Just turned 21 in January!


----------



## KHayes666

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I'm a BBW- from NYC, and I Just turned 21 in January!



enjoy it while you can lol


----------



## Trev ahh foo

18 years old FA


----------



## the hanging belly

19, probably a midsize BBW now (used to be on the upper end of BBW), and a proud FFA


----------



## huge

20 year old fa/ wannabe feeder


----------



## Bearsy

20 year old SSBHM from WNY, will be 21 in September.


----------



## scroogey

siren_ said:


> I just realized im slightly older and smaller american version of scroogey. lol



hahaha!! i wanna see proof of this?!


----------



## NYCGabriel

34 feeling like 22


----------



## Rasputin

There appears to be many "youngsters" around. I'm 24, just about.


----------



## Bale

20 years old. FA!


----------



## Tanuki

Soon to be 22!


----------



## patmcf

21. 

Fa.


----------



## msbard90

Hi I'm a youngster here 19 (and 3/4)


----------



## ciccialover

24 fat admirer since I was 13!


----------



## odd-socks

Helooooooooooooooo. I'm 21 here =)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'll be 20 this coming 14th.


----------



## Mezmerized187

I'm 19.... well will be 20 in exactly 2 weeks, YAY!!! From Maine... Sad... not many FA's here


----------



## KHayes666

I once ran a yahoo group for "youths" aged 18-25, and I'm going to be 24 in June. I'm almost too old for my own group :doh:


----------



## RacerX69

21 right here! no BBW in my area


----------



## *Ravenous*

22 going on 23:bow:


----------



## KHayes666

RacerX69 said:


> 21 right here! no BBW in my area



Wrong, plenty of bbw in CT and NYC if you know where to look. Try going on different sites and hit up a few CT based dances.


----------



## blkstud

I'm 28, but I love my women young...I guess that qualifies me hahaha


----------



## BRDDRS1

I'm 18 
I'll be honest, I like girls of all shapes and sizes, but I'll always have a soft spot for big girls!


----------



## danthefatlovingman

I'm 22, an FA and a BHM. Anybody wanna chat? Hit me up, BROTHER!!!


----------



## deeexit

hitting 25 a few days back...definite FA


----------



## Venom

I'm 23 and a FFA


----------



## Tyrael

23... till next januari lol


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom

At the crossroads being 19 going on 20. Fa btw


----------



## Caine

Man this thread is getting to be quite the caller for the youngsters of Dims, come July, this will be MY last year to be able to post in here as I'll be "too old" to be in my own thread .

Just wanted to say, its amazing what you can find out from a simple question sometimes you know what I mean?


----------



## Peter the Eater

Well, I am 19 years old, I love big girls and want to get bigger myself, not having too much luck in either of those areas though :really sad:


----------



## Tyrael

Tyrael said:


> 23... till next januari lol



For the record:

23 yo, from the netherlands..
im about 260lbs and a man of diabetes since last year
Single since... ever..
Feeling sorry that i dont live it the US or Canada..
BBW's BHM's and (F)Fa scene is alot smaller here..

Thats about it ..


----------



## tubby

Another 18 year old here, mainly because my girlfriend called me too skinny! OK, at 6'1", 140 pounds, she may have a point, but I've been that way all my life. I posted this in the main "welcome" thread, but I'll repeat it here...basically I'm going to gain weight over the summer, then (hopefully) lose it just to experience life as an overweight (at least slightly) person.


----------



## Nutty

tubby said:


> Another 18 year old here, mainly because my girlfriend called me too skinny! OK, at 6'1", 140 pounds, she may have a point, but I've been that way all my life. I posted this in the main "welcome" thread, but I'll repeat it here...basically I'm going to gain weight over the summer, then (hopefully) lose it just to experience life as an overweight (at least slightly) person.



kudos good sir!


----------



## FurryPL

I am 18 and I love BBW :]


----------



## Nutty

Im 19 and I am interested in bbws and ssbbws


----------



## morthius

hi bbw lover from london and i am 25 won't be 26 til january.


----------



## FredtheFA

I"ll be 24 until july and i love BBWs


----------



## gobettiepurple

*Hey - I am 25! I turned 25 april 8th! Wow, I never realized there were so many young members on Dims! that's pretty cool!*


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

I'm 25 now and looking at one of my posts from years back.... wow heh...


----------



## chubbylilbelly

I'm 19 and a BBW with a deep love of cooking and icecream


----------



## Marky85

I'm 20 and an FA turned BHM lol


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

chubbylilbelly said:


> I'm 19 and a BBW with a deep love of cooking and icecream



Cool. ^^
[/lame pun]

What college are you going to, and what's your major? =o


----------



## kristineirl

I've been 21 for almost a year and I haven't done anything reckless yet. Gosh darn it!


----------



## BigIzzy

kristineirl said:


> I've been 21 for almost a year and I haven't done anything reckless yet. Gosh darn it!



I know just how you feel! I've been 21 for almost a year, and in the same boat!


----------



## kristineirl

BigIzzy said:


> I know just how you feel! I've been 21 for almost a year, and in the same boat!



we are a mass disappointment to our MTV generation, but maybe we'll live longer this way :]


----------



## chubbylilbelly

I'm an English Major with a business minor right now... but that's not set in stone


----------



## spydermunkee

hey...im a 21 year old single male. 180 lbs. 6'0. solid muscle. i try to gain weight i eat nothing but pizza chocolates and protein shakes...but i only seem to put on more muscle haha. i guess its all up to the genetics. =(


i'm a lurker and general workaholic. and huge FA. but i just cant seem to stand still between my 4 pm to 9 pm job..my 10 pm to 7 am job....and my tree removal business... probably why i cant get fat. oh well. woe is me.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

kristineirl said:


> I've been 21 for almost a year and I haven't done anything reckless yet. Gosh darn it!



Haha boy can I relate! Turned 21 in January and feel like I did way more 'reckless' things before I actually turned 21 lol.


----------



## Leonard

I can't believe I've never posted in this thread before. I'm 24, so I guess it won't be long before I'm too old! 25's the cut-off, right?


----------



## rellis10

Just spotted this thread and wanted to join in.

I'm 21 and like a couple of other recent posters I act significantly older than my age.....shame on me!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm a single female lawyer.....fighting for her clients....wearing sexy miniskirts and being self reliant....

*cough*

Haven't been on Dims in an aaaaage. And am now 23.


----------



## Peter the Eater

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm a single female lawyer.....fighting for her clients....wearing sexy miniskirts and being self reliant....
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Haven't been on Dims in an aaaaage. And am now 23.



Futurama, very nice :bow:


----------



## Cupcake91

18, Bbw.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Peter the Eater said:


> Futurama, very nice :bow:



Thanks! I've had Futurama on the brain since someone mentioned unreasonable subsidies to the brainslug planet yesterday. :happy:


----------



## LovelyLipstick

I'm 21 and feel like I'm going on 60! I have been told I act much older then my age. XD​


----------



## seasuperchub84

Im 380 5'6 and 26 and im a partnered gay guy.I love being fat and intend to be like this forever :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## PinkRodery

18. FFA.


----------



## sexysami09

im 19. im a little on the chubby side but ive always liked people significantly larger than i. ive been browsing this site for years and finally just joined the site haha nice to see there are other people around my age on here


----------



## patmcf

just turned 22 ... getting older blows


----------



## Famouslastwords

LovelyLipstick said:


> I'm 21 and feel like I'm going on 60! I have been told I act much older then my age. XD​



Hey! I just moved to Indiana! Where in Indiana are you?


----------



## chubsmuggler

18 and new to the forums. Nice to meet you all! >w<


----------



## dude52

20. new to dimss. howdy ^_^


----------



## Xenocharger

thought id say im 23 love this site haha


----------



## iglooboy55

18, tall, skinny, and new. diggin' this cite.


----------



## Comfy

21-year-old BBW.

And like the other 21-year-olds, I also haven't done anything reckless, haha.


----------



## KnottyOne

I'm 22 and I can honestly say that I am getting even more reckless as time goes on, just seems to build on itself from my previous endeavors. From the way everyone else is talking sounds like I should give a lil symposium on poor yet fun decisions haha


----------



## aocutiepi

22 and dreading my 23 next month. I hate getting old. On the other hand, whenever I meet new people they seem to think I'm 17. I always get carded. Which is kinda nice. If I'm not _young_ young in number at least I look it--kind of corruptible looking, lol.... :batting:


----------



## Allie Cat

aocutiepi said:


> 22 and dreading my 23 next month. I hate getting old. On the other hand, whenever I meet new people they seem to think I'm 17. I always get carded. Which is kinda nice. If I'm not _young_ young in number at least I look it--kind of corruptible looking, lol.... :batting:



Hush ya face, you young whippersnapper! I'm 25! >.<

Though, my coworkers all seem to think I'm 18


----------



## dyob111

22 here, been forum sneaking for years. 

Back to the shadows!


----------



## tupperlake15

ive made appearances here and there but want to be more active on the forums. I am 20 years old, love fat women!!


----------



## KidBlue9500

I'm the ripe young age of 25. I get to be young for one more year.

Weak.


----------



## BigCutieKennedy

I am a bbw, and a web model for bigcuties as Caine knows... also I am 22, I'll be 23 in September


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

aocutiepi said:


> 22 and dreading my 23 next month. I hate getting old.



Less not your heart be troubled my young friend. A couple years back I remember hearing about a survey done with people in their 20s, 30s, 40s, 50s and 60s and the survey found that -on the whole- the older people got the more happier they were. The biggest reason given for this "happiness progression" was that the older you get, the more you know your likes and dislikes and the more comfortable you are with both yourself and others.

With that said, however, I miss the days when I could stay up till 3 a.m. parting and get up four hours later and not miss a beat. Now, if I stay up to watch Jay Leno's opening dialogue, I'm like a zombie the next morning.

Sigh.


----------



## Caine

BigCutieKennedy said:


> I am a bbw, and a web model for bigcuties as Caine knows... also I am 22, I'll be 23 in September



Lol, yes I do know you're both Kennedy, and you're younger than me? dang, you got ALL the best thing, good looking, and younger , no fair! this is going to be my last year in this thread cause I'll be turning 25 in July!!!


----------



## kristineirl

Caine said:


> Lol, yes I do know you're both Kennedy, and you're younger than me? dang, you got ALL the best thing, good looking, and younger , no fair! this is going to be my last year in this thread cause I'll be turning 25 in July!!!



July Birthday! *highfive*

Turning 22 sounds boring, though. Gosh, what shall I do on a non-epic birthday?


----------



## fingermonkies

25 y/o FA guy who is NOT planning on growing up any time soon!!


----------



## Caine

kristineirl said:


> July Birthday! *highfive*
> 
> Turning 22 sounds boring, though. Gosh, what shall I do on a non-epic birthday?



You go out, you have fun, and you just RAZE THE TOWN!!!

You're a Cali girl as well? EPICNESS Kristineirl


----------



## zakman231990

I am a 19 year old FA from the suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## KHayes666

I just turned 24, shoot me now


----------



## Sasquatch!

KHayes666 said:


> I just turned 24, shoot me now



*Pfut*

*hides gun inside jacket*


----------



## CarlaSixx

No complaining from the mid20ers. You've got a shit-ton of time left in life 
haha.
Besides... your best days should be in your 30s and 40s when you REALLY act irresponsible


----------



## George

23 but in my mind I think I may be 12


----------



## dddbbw36

I just turned 26 last month. Still feel like I'm 22!

This is my first post here too  Hello everyone!


----------



## Caine

dddbbw36 said:


> I just turned 26 last month. Still feel like I'm 22!
> 
> This is my first post here too  Hello everyone!



Welcome to Dims dddbbw36, can I ask ya what the ddd stands for?


----------



## dddbbw36

Caine said:


> Welcome to Dims dddbbw36, can I ask ya what the ddd stands for?



heh, cup size


----------



## Caine

dddbbw36 said:


> heh, cup size



ROFL!!! well, can't argue there, I will admit sounds pretty good to me, how are you liking Dims so far?


----------



## dddbbw36

Caine said:


> ROFL!!! well, can't argue there, I will admit sounds pretty good to me, how are you liking Dims so far?



Nice community here!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Welcome ddd,I can understand you're name and plight finding well fitting undergarments!I'm in my early 30's and am the happiest I've ever been.


----------



## superoscarsbelly

Im 18 from San Diego, im a BHM and FA


----------



## dddbbw36

superoscarsbelly said:


> Im 18 from San Diego, im a BHM and FA



Welcome to the site!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

18 year old FA. 
Gonna be a freshman in college.


----------



## disturbed3131

Fresh 18 year old FA reporting in


----------



## Leonard

Wrinkled, moldy, 24-year-old FA checking in on the way to the cemetery...


----------



## BlackBBW2010

I'm a 22 year old BBW from London, but now living in Ireland


----------



## spanky.pinata

heyy everyone =)
im an 18 yr old FFA
from Oz


----------



## dcoyote

<---This one turns 21 next month!! Not that it will do me much good since I'm not all that into drinking.


----------



## KHayes666

This is my 5,000th post on Dimensions.

To all you youngsters, I hope you are around long enough to also see your 5,000th post.

Hello to all the new faces


----------



## Bearsy

dcoyote said:


> <---This one turns 21 next month!! Not that it will do me much good since I'm not all that into drinking.



I love your signature. 42 is my favorite number as well.


----------



## Noir

24 here. FA/Feeder


----------



## calauria

Try being 38 and always mistaken for 25 and younger. A few times I went to apply for a job and they asked me were I old enough to apply. I don't think I look _that _young.


----------



## bartolinho77

I'm in that age bracket too.


----------



## Allie Cat

I have had NUMEROUS coworkers place me at 18 or 19. The highest anyone guesses my age to be is 20.


----------



## ParliamentofOwls

22...23 at the end of the month.


----------



## satellite

18 and Australian.
FA.
Yup.


----------



## hugh.d.

im basically 18. fa..potentially a gainer


----------



## Zephirym

I was 18 when i joined this forum. Now I'm 19 :3


----------



## satellite

I'm 18 (been told I look 16 numerous times) from Australia, still in high school.

Most of the 'fat chicks' around my age where I live all wear, let's say jumpers, or far too large clothing, and around 80% would have black hair and a few piercings on their face. Personally I don't like piercings/tattoo's or any of that, and I'm not saying they're bad, but with that many young girls having it... I don't understand it; do they think the piercings will take the focus away from their bodies when typical high school bullying comes into play?

To be honest, it just annoys me because most of them that I see are pretty pretty (snap), and they don't need to wear a cake on their face or anything else you wouldn't see as often from their 'skinny' sisters.

Oh well, that's my rant for the day. :doh:


----------



## Ample Pie

Uh, no, they think they're allowed to decorate their bodies however they like, even if it isn't your thing--I'm sure if you let them know you'd totally ogle them more if they took out their piercings they'd comply.


----------



## mccormick

I'm 22 years old.


----------



## SuperGuyver

I`m a lonely 18 year old gainer,looking for a special girl to get fat with.


----------



## Lalazuu

Caine said:


> Hey, its been said there aren't enough young people on the boards, as far as I know, theres about 5 of us, off the top of my head theres myself at 21, and Jon Blaze at 18.
> So to define youngsters, I'm wondering where the 18-25 year old crowd is at here. post if you're in the age group if you're a FA, BBW, FFA, BHM etc. and anything else if you want.
> Also, if anyone outside the age range feels like they belong, just follow up but say how old you like to act over being your age!



I am 22 and I guess I could be considered an ssbbw.


----------



## NJDoll

23 going to be 24 in feb..


----------



## NativeBeauty

20 years old, i`ll be 21 in December!


----------



## 1love_emily

This forum is great. Because I don't want to flirt with some 50 year old FA. That's just creeptastic. I'm young, I want to flirt with other young individuals. 

However, let me put it out there that late teens-early twenties are the age when people are terrible. I hear so much crap from testosterone riddled boys, it just makes me sick. I hope to find an FA who is in the proper flirting range for me.


----------



## Sydney Vicious

20! living across the street from 2 popular bars is taking it's toll :/


----------



## doubleayyjayy

im 18
gonna be 19 in feb=]


----------



## CarlaSixx

1love_emily said:


> However, let me put it out there that late teens-early twenties are the age when people are terrible. I hear so much crap from testosterone riddled boys, it just makes me sick. I hope to find an FA who is in the proper flirting range for me.



This is why I typically like dating people between 27 and 37. I like them more and they're mostly not the creepy type. Not too old, but not too immature, either.

But hey... I'm 21... I'm getting up there myself  LMAO.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm 27/Prematurely middleaged prick


----------



## elina86

I'm 24, going to be 25 in April.


----------



## KnottyOne

I'm 23 but having recently shaved most people are telling me I look about 16, really not a fan of this, can't wait for it to grow back so I can look like I'm in my mid 20's again


----------



## lotboy16

Just turned 21 a few months ago. Going on 250lbs :eat1:


----------



## The Orange Mage

The Orange Mage said:


> 20 here......



This thread started on (and this quote is from) April of 2007, a month after my birthday.

I'm now 23. 24 is only about three months away. Kinda scary.


----------



## KitKat341990

20 years old here.


----------



## 1love_emily

Sweet 18 up in here


----------



## GentleSavage

Just turned 22.


----------



## HayleeRose

Im 18 about to be 19 in Feb.


----------



## zaklux

Hey guys i'm zak i'm 21 and will be 22 this month on xmas day here is a updated photo lol 

View attachment Photo0583D.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily

NW_evergreen_forest said:


> 18 and proud FA.



18 and a learning-to-be-proud BBW


----------



## BCBeccabae

I'm turning 19 the 19th :3


----------



## hots_towel

currently 19 and DYING to get in club bounce X(


----------



## DaniBombshell

I just missed the young people train lol I am 26 years old.


----------



## Takeshi

i'm a 22 proud 1/2 asian FA! lol


----------



## Caine

good to see more youngsters! man, I'm going to be overage for this thread come this summer! but I'm still 25


----------



## FatAndProud

The Orange Mage said:


> This thread started on (and this quote is from) April of 2007, a month after my birthday.
> 
> I'm now 23. 24 is only about three months away. Kinda scary.



Yes, it means that lots of potential baby sauce has been wasted to Dimensions.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Caine said:


> Hey, its been said there aren't enough young people on the boards, as far as I know, theres about 5 of us, off the top of my head theres myself at 21, and Jon Blaze at 18.
> So to define youngsters, I'm wondering where the 18-25 year old crowd is at here. post if you're in the age group if you're a FA, BBW, FFA, BHM etc. and anything else if you want.
> Also, if anyone outside the age range feels like they belong, just follow up but say how old you like to act over being your age!




hey im 24 soon to be 25 in January.i love your Squall avatar.


----------



## tupperlake15

im 20, turning 21 in April


----------



## nic_nic07

21 FFA right here. Gonna be 22 in April.


----------



## tupperlake15

heres some recent pictures of me from this summer/fall 

View attachment 58388_467933231933_607661933_6720306_3986360_n.jpg


View attachment 61987_468605406933_607661933_6734276_3740385_n.jpg


----------



## some_guy85

25 here


----------



## Sabrina V

23 year old girl here.


----------



## Meddlecase

20 years young.


----------



## SailorCupcake

Freshly 19


----------



## 1love_emily

tupperlake15 said:


> heres some recent pictures of me from this summer/fall



Well, aren't you cute! :wubu:


----------



## AmazingAmy

21!

22 in 12 days.


----------



## Anjula

18, FFA :happy:


----------



## Caine

man its always awesome seeing new faces join the thread here, glad to see more and more newbies joining the dimensions Jamboree


----------



## LivingCanvas

Just turned 24 on Christmas Day...

I feel like if I age only half as well as my beautiful mother, I'll be quite alright. And women are like fine wines, correct?! Only get better with age...


----------



## Noir

I just saw that I already posted on this thread but I'm glad it's continuing


----------



## Amaranthine

I guess I missed this thread. 18 here. FFA.


----------



## Anm4521

I'll be 25 next month


----------



## Munchausen

Hey, can't believe it's taken me this long to get to this thread. I'm nineteen... workin on twenty in April... I'm really glad to see so many interesting people in our age group... hope to hear from you guys soon.


----------



## 1love_emily

LivingCanvas said:


> Just turned 24 on Christmas Day...
> 
> I feel like if I age only half as well as my beautiful mother, I'll be quite alright. And women are like fine wines, correct?! Only get better with age...



Yeah, but that means you should get them young to watch them age well


----------



## nate1023

i fit in that bracket lol 21 here


----------



## Big_JohnE

18 over here


----------



## 1love_emily

Big_JohnE said:


> 18 over here



I see that you're new to Dims 

Welcome!

From one 18 year old to another!


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm 27 and happy to see folks representing!


----------



## hegotgame88

22 here 23 soon


----------



## Cloggy

Hye guys, I dont post ever... but I'm 23 haha


----------



## Cloggy

Also a bit drunk right now haha my bad


----------



## snuffy2000

I just turned 22 here a few weeks ago, been here since the budding age of 18, proud to say. :happy:


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar

I'm 20, almost 21... been lurking around for years, finally now coming out of the woodwork.  Hi!


----------



## NJDoll

I'm surprised I didn't post in this thread yet.. must have missed it. 23 years old, soon to be 24 on feb.15th.


----------



## darlingdelicious

I'm 21. And... SSBBW


----------



## RacerX69

22 here! CT NY NJ area!!


----------



## spacwti

25 here, FA. turning 26 in august, almost missed this thread haha

we should do a youth meetup!


----------



## Deacone

I'm 20 - 21 in June  

I agree, we should do a meet-up!


----------



## BlueBurning

I'll be 24 in July.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

25 now. for over a month now.LOL


----------



## cooljoeyd

im now 23


----------



## coriander

I will be 23 in August. I'm kind of amazed at how much I've changed over the past 5 years (since I graduated from high school).


----------



## cooljoeyd

coriander said:


> I will be 23 in August. I'm kind of amazed at how much I've changed over the past 5 years (since I graduated from high school).



How so? I do know what you mean


----------



## coriander

cooljoeyd said:


> How so? I do know what you mean



Oh, mostly maturity, self-esteem, self-respect, and other stuff that one hopes will come with experience!


----------



## RacerX69

I agree, we should definitly have a meet up!


----------



## Miskatonic

I'm 27 but I don't know if that qualifies me as a youngster since I already feel old.


----------



## flyingsolo101

I'm 19 going on 20 in less than two months, and this is actually my first post on here.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

flyingsolo101 said:


> I'm 19 going on 20 in less than two months, and this is actually my first post on here.




congrats and welcome.:happy:


----------



## eastcoastfa

Just turned 24 almost a month ago.


----------



## Caine

its so awesome to see all the new faces here , man, soon I'll be over age for my own thread , but its great seeing we have alot of youngsters always joining!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Caine said:


> its so awesome to see all the new faces here , man, soon I'll be over age for my own thread , but its great seeing we have alot of youngsters always joining!




tru dat!


----------



## Dantes524

I thought I already posted here, but I guess not. Anyways, 24 this April!


----------



## lostgate

18 year old here, gonna be 19 in august


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> its so awesome to see all the new faces here , man, soon I'll be over age for my own thread , but its great seeing we have alot of youngsters always joining!




We've been here quite a long time. lol


----------



## KHayes666

Caine said:


> its so awesome to see all the new faces here , man, soon I'll be over age for my own thread , but its great seeing we have alot of youngsters always joining!



In June I'll be too old for my ancient yahoo group. lol time sure flies


----------



## PoeticBob

I'm 20 but have already squandered most of my youth..I just wanna settle down with a nice BBW thank you


----------



## Azrael

As young as I can get for this site.

18 livin in the North (not the North, North just the you know, North).

That being said, been lurking here since I was about 16 so yea.....


----------



## The Orange Mage

I'm already in this thread, but just dropping by to say I turned 24 a week and a half ago. =/


----------



## toomuchspagett

im 18 yrz old. since i was 15 most people assume im 19.


----------



## Joanagrace

19 here  and pretty new to the site, so hi everyone! Looking forward to meeting a load of you  oh yeah, I'm a FFA.


----------



## geekgamer01

21 years young here and I already miss being a teen...is that bad?


----------



## J34

geekgamer01 said:


> 21 years young here and I already miss being a teen...is that bad?



Feel the same way here, and I am 23


----------



## staplez06

I'm 23 too.. I've been browsing this site for about 5 years now and finally decided to join...


----------



## plumperlover

18, finally joined here after lurking for 4 years. Been pretty in tune with my appreciation for larger ladies for sometime, and now I can (without liability issues) talk to peers with similar views.


----------



## Cirra

21 years old here, and new to the boards. Posted in the general intro thread but awaiting mod approval. It's nice to see there's a younger crowd here as well, looking forward to talking with many of you.


----------



## Jenella

I'm 22.  New to the boards as well - kinda lurked around for a bit, then decided to get active!


----------



## S13Drifter

Howdy yall. Pretty sure a repost but 22 and in Texas. So whats this about a meet up?


----------



## Jester

Likely a repost, but returning from a longg hiatus from the boards. I'm 21 now, 22 next month!


----------



## thefaa21

I'm 22, woo


----------



## CarlaSixx

Welcome to all the youngin' newbies  Nice to see lots more of you in the same age range  Hope you like it here!


----------



## NickyIs2Big

I am 20, but mentally i feel pretty old some days. I don't want to get older!


----------



## BBW_Curious1

I am at the tippy top of this age range--I'm a 25, yr old BBW learning to love myself as much as I have loved others


----------



## bigcountry90

I am a few months shy of 21. I have been on here long enough, it is time that I finally post! The amount of young people here is awesome, and it is great to see this thread continue on.


----------



## JulianDW

Hi, just joined not too long ago. Im 20 and a FA. Looking forward to talking with ya'll!


----------



## Magic8

18 year old BBW and I'm super excited to see there are so many people around the same age as me here!


----------



## MysteriousVik

I'm 24, and a newbie to the forums aswell. Guess its worth mentioning now, i have a thing for the more mature ladies


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MysteriousVik said:


> i have a thing for the more mature ladies



heh your not alone on that one my freind,me too.:bow:


----------



## Fox

19. People tell me I look like 12-14 though


----------



## 1love_emily

Fox said:


> 19. People tell me I look like 12-14 though



See, I'm 18 but people tell me that I look like I'm in my twenties... hrrmmm

Haha


----------



## ktdidnt

I'll be 25 in a few weeks. Guess I made it in just before the buzzer.


----------



## hsilvers

Hey, I'm 18 and an FFA. I'm also new to the forum.


----------



## joey86

Well im almost 25 ,


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Hey i'm Sarah, i'm 21 i too was having problems meeting people my own age! i'm glad i found this board if you wanna talk to me just holler!


----------



## muffinlover

18! currently dating a chubby chick who loves food! :eat1:


----------



## RacerX69

22 year old right here in the north east!!


----------



## love_my_life

I'm 25. It is good. I just had to make the post longer, before I submitted it.


----------



## Jess87

24 and a huge fan of being categorized as a youngster.


----------



## Jello404

Im 20.I'll be 21 in October. LIBRAS WHERE YOU AT? lol


----------



## Paddyjoe

hi I am 18 and a FA  its very nice to meat all of you I am new to this site but I think i will love it here


----------



## MadLordOfMilk

20-year-old college student and FA checking in!


----------



## violetviolets

Hey I'm 22 and bbw


----------



## ManBeef

Ello, William here. I'm 27 but I am still a youngin at heart. Do I count


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Checking in at 22.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

18-year-old BBW here.


----------



## CandaceLeighHK

19... bbw... not that big but still big lol if that makes any sense >.<


----------



## GlassDaemon

21, bbw, my name is.... Serena, Eve, Demetria, Amanda or any nickname variation you come up with in regards to my username. Hi....


----------



## cheachea

19 year old BBW here, how's everybody doing on this fine evening?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I'm 36, but people tell me I look & act much younger.

I want to be 25 forever!!!


----------



## joey86

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> I'm 36, but people tell me I look & act much younger.
> 
> I want to be 25 forever!!!



Aww i'd guess you were 24 from your pic .


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

joey86 said:


> Aww i'd guess you were 24 from your pic .



Aaawww, thanks!


----------



## Stuffingkit

Just turned 21! Woohoo!


----------



## Paddyjoe

kaylaisamachine said:


> 18-year-old BBW here.





hi whats up nice to meat you  I dont know any one on here yet but would love to chat some time if you wont to.:happy:


----------



## skilled

22 year old bbw here :happy:


----------



## chubbytiger

21 ffa/ upcoming big guy (ever since I got married 1 year ago, went from 135lbs to 180 haha feels good)


----------



## Anom

Tack another one on, I'm 21!


----------



## sco17

22. Admirer of curvy women.


----------



## AgtMontana

18 year old FA WOOT LEGALLY AN ADULT!


----------



## KHayes666

AgtMontana said:


> 18 year old FA WOOT LEGALLY AN ADULT!



Nice avatar


----------



## AgtMontana

oh yeah hawk eye ftw


----------



## Caine

Jon Blaze said:


> We've been here quite a long time. lol



That we have jon, that we have, around 6 years now for me I think


----------



## Jon Blaze

Caine said:


> That we have jon, that we have, around 6 years now for me I think



For both of us. lol


----------



## Caine

Jon Blaze said:


> For both of us. lol



DAmn thats nuts, we're veteran yougnsters of the Dimensions Forums!!!

Only call out here is, ANYONE attending BlizzCon this year?


----------



## reese0087

Sitting pretty at the age of 24:happy:


----------



## prettyeyes77

I'm 22


----------



## germanfa91

It's in the username. And no, i'm not 91 years old


----------



## Fishstick1111

23/m , lifelong fa, big girls make everything better.


----------



## mathlete

18 year old male would-be gainer. I didn't know there were people like until I found this place.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

I'm twenty-twoooooo... dang that's fun to say if you really pronounce the W's. Sorry, feeling silly right now!


----------



## FAjastone

I'm 20 and an avid FA


----------



## cubex89

22 year old fa. My girlfriends 19, gained 40 pounds in the 6 months we've been dating with no signs of slowing down  She just passed me up on the scale


----------



## Weirdo890

22 years old going on 23 in a month.  Complete FA.


----------



## ssbbwlover154

Im 18 and FA


----------



## tubby

I'm 18 and a (slow) gainer. First semester at college has been heaven in terms of eating, with the mealplan allowing me two buffet meals a day. Gone from 155 to 175 since August! At 6'2" I'm now average, so a way to go before I'm even chubby.


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

22 yrs old and over 300lbs. And i have a very pear shaped body so I'm not gona lie, I have a very huge butt lol and I'm hoping to talk to FFAs


----------



## giblon7

I'm an 21 year old FA. I wouldn't call myself closeted, but I don't exactly mention while I'm shaking hands with an acquaintance either.


----------



## MystifyMe

Pearfectssbhm said:


> 22 yrs old and over 300lbs. And i have a very pear shaped body so I'm not gona lie, I have a very huge butt lol and I'm hoping to talk to FFAs



oh u sound lovely


----------



## Chris799

Feel like I should introduce myself... I'm Chris, 19, female, FA. Been encouraging a friend to gain, and he's up about 20 pounds this semester. I'm 5'7", about 190 lbs, very apple-shaped.


----------



## Chomskyesque

I'm Chomskyesque, 23, and I definitely gravitate towards FAdom.


----------



## cohemetice

18. Pretty new here


----------



## HDANGEL15

MystifyMe said:


> oh u sound lovely



*so you find men lovely too? 

interesting fact *


----------



## ciccialover

is there any girl from Italy?


----------



## SailorCupcake

I may have posted in here before, don't remember but anyway....

I'm 20, student, FFA and a tiny plumper


----------



## Nordiques

Just joined. 18-year-old male FA. Glad to be here among self-confident people, whether they are the ones who carry more weight (and carry it so well!) or the ones who appreciate that.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk

SailorCupcake said:


> I may have posted in here before, don't remember but anyway....
> 
> I'm 20, student, FFA and a tiny plumper



*twenty-year-old student high five*

Also: The icon to the left of a thread will have a little arrow in it if you've posted. Of course, if it was a long while ago _anyway_, nothing wrong with a re-post!


----------



## SailorCupcake

MadLordOfMilk said:


> *twenty-year-old student high five*
> 
> Also: The icon to the left of a thread will have a little arrow in it if you've posted. Of course, if it was a long while ago _anyway_, nothing wrong with a re-post!



*gir and his pig high five*


----------



## Shosho

I am 19, student and a FFA


----------



## Red Raven

21 male student woot


----------



## RacerX69

23 year old male FA here!


----------



## penguinpanda0

New here as well, I'm only 16...


----------



## KHayes666

penguinpanda0 said:


> New here as well, I'm only 16...



bye bye...


----------



## LinathSuru

Hmm I won't qualify for this thread for much longer.. May as well post in it while I do! Twenty-five-year-old bbw here, but turning twenty-six in May.


----------



## KHayes666

LinathSuru said:


> Hmm I won't qualify for this thread for much longer.. May as well post in it while I do! Twenty-five-year-old bbw here, but turning twenty-six in May.



You're older than me by one month....damn you lol


----------



## Vince_93

Hey! My name is Vince, 18, and a gainer.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

21 year old FA here


----------



## Charlie 200

Wow, there are way too many young people here! Im excited, I'm 22, from Mexico City, is there anyone else here form Mexico?


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

I'm 22.

10char.


----------



## nickfa94

18 year old fa here


----------



## scottyb100

I'm in my late teens and I'm a FA but I do enjoy gaining myself. Any other young peeps in Scotland?


----------



## thatpumpkin

I'm still only just 18. Life's just beginning.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

toni said:


> I am 25. I just about fit the age range



same here.....what a great vintage


----------



## skreenname

I remember posting in one of these and getting banned when I was 17, Foolish of me~

I'm 21 now, but I still fall into that age group!


----------



## montuemon

26 year old lurker here.


----------



## matt12345

21 here so not too old I hope  FA from the UK all the way


----------



## huge

23 with a money tree


----------



## Stuffingkit

23 year old Feedee! :eat2::eat1::wubu:


----------



## annalisadengard

21 til november


----------



## Historypenguin

24 year old bbw right here


----------



## Noir

27 year old male feeder living in sunny so cal by LA


----------



## geekgamer01

23 years young here!


----------



## hela90

19 year old marathonner skinny person here!


----------



## SD007

twenteh won


----------



## KHayes666

How sad is it most of the last page weren't even in high school when I first joined Dimensions? Damn I'm old


----------



## Caine

KHayes666 said:


> How sad is it most of the last page weren't even in high school when I first joined Dimensions? Damn I'm old



KHayes, its the life cycle we all go through, we age, we change, and we appreciate the new younglings here, hell I STARTED this thread originally to se who was my age on the forums lol.

I'm just glad to see it continue on with new faces and people


----------



## rsownu

20 year old here, Fa and a student.


----------



## Nivlac

Ah what the heck I never post on here. Let's just say I'm an 18 year old FA.


----------



## Miskatonic

I just turned 30. Do I still count as a youngster?


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

I'm a 24 year old BBW =)


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

19 year old BBW :happy: Almost 20 though


----------



## monkeyman

23 years old and been a member since i was 18 so ive been around but not active lol daily


----------



## Excellent21

Hi!

I'm 21 and an FA. I have loved BBWs and SSBBWs since my first crush. And I'm working on dating a wonderful one right now.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

I'm 22 almost 23 from London and I'm a feeder/fa I guess at times but mainly a feedee just looking for a female feeder for friendship possibly more.

It's a hard fetish to have in the UK.


----------



## Sadlock

Just Got 21 found this website a year or 2 ago really enjoyed the stories was reading them before going to sleep  Nice to met you all


----------



## flyingsolo101

I'm 22, joined this site a couple of years ago, and I'm not really that active on the site, but I'm trying to get better about it!


----------



## loopytheone

MillyLittleMonster said:


> I'm 22 almost 23 from London and I'm a feeder/fa I guess at times but mainly a feedee just looking for a female feeder for friendship possibly more.
> 
> It's a hard fetish to have in the UK.



I'm a 23 year old feeder/feedee/fa in the UK! Just so you know, you aren't alone!


----------



## analikesyourface

I'm 19!!!!


----------



## Jef2140

18 feeder male in canada


----------



## OPRestrepo

21 y/o FA here!


----------

